# July 2WW ~ TTC with TX/Au Natural



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st July,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Honey Bee, ICSI, 1st July, 
Susan2, ICSI, 2nd July, 
Starlight82, IVF, 2nd July, 
Moragob, DEIVF, 2nd July, 
Lyndsmac, FET, 2nd July, 
Elka82, ICSI, 3rd July, 
IncyWincy, IUI, 3rd July, 
RJS, DEIVF, 3rd July, 
DandD, ICSI, 4th July, 
Darlbag, ICSI, 4th July, 
Mrs Kristicle, Clomid, 5th July, 
Toddy74, , 5th July, 
Iclepickle, ICSI, 5th July, 
poppy2012, ICSI, 5th July, 
Tito, ICSI, 5th July, 
Babybean, FET, 5th July, 
Juicy27, ICSI, 6th July, 
Redhead74,ICSI, 6th July, 
linseysport, ICSI, 6th July, 
Sass7, ICSI, 6th July, 
HJones0809, ICSI, 7th July, 
Emilia83, , 7th July, 
Brellini, ICSI, 9th July, 
cupcake30, IVF, 11th July, 
Love_Awaits, IVF, 11th July, 
Clairelee, IVF, 11th July, 
BlueShrimp, DEIVF, 11th July, 
Katrina555, IVF/ICSI, 11th July, 
Rach76, FET, 12th July, 
Picki15, IVF, 12th July, 
Little Carly Bean, IUI, 13th July, 
wibble-wobble, ICSI, 13th July, 
Bex77, IVF, 14th July, 
Guineagents, IUI, 16th July, 
gerberra77, IVF, 16th July, 
MadDogLady083, DSICSI, 17th July, 
Mrs.Scouse, OI, 18th July, 
mrsbxx, ICSI, 20th July, 
Maggiephatcat, FET, 20th July, 
PinkPingu, ICSI, 21st July, 
marwil, ICSI, 21st July, 
Wannabamum, ICSI, 21st July, 
GalPrincess, ESICSI, 22nd July, 
helenrachel, FET, 22nd July, 
Hopefulat35, FET, 22nd July, 
Sass00, IUI, 23rd July, 
Hopefuls, ICSI, 23rd July, 
TTC-Tanya, IUI, 25th July, 
Sally A, IVF, 25th July, 
Cfish, DEIVF, 25th July, 
Pepperoni, ICSI, 26th July, 
JJ Mum, IVF, 27th July, 
Loobyfarr38, IVF, 27th July, 
Perfectlyflawed, IVF, 30th July, 
Pinkpaula, FET,  , 
[/csv]​


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hi! I've got my OTD for my first round of treatment. Iam on 100mg Clomid and currently at CD18! Had a scan yesterday that showed one brave little follicle at 22 mm (so should be ready to pop!) So now just have to have lots of BMS and pray for AF to stay away!


----------



## Martha Moo

mrs kristicle said:


> Hi! I've got my OTD for my first round of treatment. Iam on 100mg Clomid and currently at CD18! Had a scan yesterday that showed one brave little follicle at 22 mm (so should be ready to pop!) So now just have to have lots of BMS and pray for AF to stay away!


Welcome honey, i am sure that others will be along to join you shortly,         

Donna Marie


----------



## Dolphins

Hi  

Can I please join the thread.  I have just had 1 blastcyst put in me today, and my OTD is 2nd July.  

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Susan2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I please join the thread. I have just had 1 blastcyst put in me today, and my OTD is 2nd July.
> 
> xx


Welcome Susan2 sending masses of  your way sweetie

Donna Marie


----------



## starlight82

Hi, 

I am a nervous, worrying wreck!

So thankful for this group...I had 2 embryos transferred on Friday. They said 1 had split into 2 the other into 3 but im unsure what that means :/ She said the 3 cell embryo isnt as strong as the 2...Ive had sore boobs, bloated, constipated, back ache, toilet a lot more than normal and achy pains in my stomach like a period...after reading bits and bobs on here it seams some what normal but yet still worries me


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Welcome Starlight82

What your experiencing seems about right for the 2ww sadly

When is your test date honey 

Donna Marie


----------



## Moragob

Hello everyone, I had 2 embryo's transferred on Saturday, test date is 2 July.  So far feeling very calm but have also picked up a cold so am feeling a bit sorry for myself as well, but at least the cold masks me being a little distracted / odd at work....

Morag


----------



## starlight82

Hi, my test date is also the 2nd July feels  like it's years away 

Been okay today, no cramps just a light bloated feeling, sore boobs (seam to b worse at night) and felt a bit nauseous. You just don't no wot to think but trying to stay positive. 

Im also taking cyclogest so thinking could the things ive been experiencing be down to them as I assume it's to early for pg signs 

Xxx


----------



## Moragob

Hi Starlight 

I also feel quite bloated - it's hard to know what is down to ET and what is down to medication.  I think it is all too early to be down to pg hence my calmness which I am sure will change as the days tick past.

Morag


----------



## starlight82

Hi Morag 

Again ive not been too bad today had little weird feelings like a cramp, painless ache, back pain, very sore heavy boobs and bit of burning down below not sure if it's the cyclogest and also my hubby has spotted 3 strange little marks on my bum check haha look like bruises but there not and there not sore either. Very strange.

It's a week today my eggs were fertilised.

Xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hi Susan morag and starlight hopeyou are all coping with the 2ww nerves they are personally driving me dotty. I have been feeling so tired and bloated too and really gassy and getting what feel like stitches and af type cramps. I cant tell if any of these are good signs or not. :-$


----------



## Moragob

Morning everyone,  hope you are all well for another lovely? summers day.  

I think it is impossible to read anything into any symptoms - everybody seems to experience such different things and there seems no logic in which symptoms lead to a BFP and which lead to a BFN.  Although in my experience it is very easy to say all this in a logical manner but much much more difficult to follow it emotionally, I guess we can just take one day at a time and keep hoping until we are told otherwise by a BFN.  It does drive you mad though doesn't it?  

I work 2 days a week with my DH in our business and 3 days a week elsewhere (for sanity's sake) and the days at work are harder in one way because I can't speak to anyone about how I am feeling but easier in some ways as I am busy and just get on with it, whereas with DH he keep asking me how I am - which is lovely but....

We had some slightly bad news yesterday - we were hoping for an embryo to freeze but the clinic rang and said it hadn't been possible after all - bit gutting really as it was our back up plan.  Oh well - set backs are nothing near here.

Wishing you all a good day.

Morag


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

We were really disappointed of Monday of this week when we realised we didn't have embryo's left to freeze after 11 of my 18 eggs had fertilised.    This means that this will reduce the number of goes we can have on IVF/ICSI mainly due to the expense.

I woke up this morning with more sore boobies, then I have for the previous 2 days, but I was feeling quite stressed yesterday, hopefully today I will have a much calmer day.  This first week is dragging though!


----------



## Dolphins

The picture is off my new engagement ring, we got re-engaged on Sunday, Father's Day, and the day of our transfer (was engaged initially on leap year day, but was just getting over my miscarriage at the time and so postponed it).

xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi all

Can I please be added to the thread,otd is also the 2nd July,had fet with ICSI yesterday and have 2 day 5,8 cell embryos onboard.

Ive also got really sore boons but I know its the cyclogest pessaries,this is my 2 nd fet cause I had ohss after both retrievals with 24 eggs then 22.

Wishing yous all the very best of luck.    xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Welcome to the thread Lyndsmac congrats on being PUPO sending lots of 

Susan2 congrats on your engagement 

Sending  all around the thread 

Donna Marie


----------



## ELKA82

Can i join you please. Had ET today. 2 bembies on board     

I think my OTD is 3 july, but nae sure, as i am having blood tests done on 4,8 and 12 day past ET. So will see.
Feel very positive today      

Sticky vibes to everyone


----------



## Darlbag

Hello everyone, may I join?
Had ET today, 2 back on board! Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey darlbag

I'm also at GRI!!  Wow u got to the top of the waiting list really quickly,we were referred Nov 2008 and didn't have Appt till Feb 2011   good on yous!!! Who done your transfer?xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Welcome Darlbag and Elka82 congrats on being PUPO

sending  all around

Donna Marie


----------



## Toddy74

Hi please can I join I also had ET today two on board.
Test July 5th


----------



## Darlbag

Lyndsmac - our healthboard didnt have a very high waiting time. We were lucky.
Dont know who done it but they are all very nice xx


----------



## starlight82

Morning all,

Thought I'd leave a update, nothing buggy to say really part from I've now noticed blue veins on ny boobs, some big, some small. Could this be a good sign? It's made me feel more positive anyway after reading good things about them.

It's a week today since et so just another 9 days to go


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey starlight

Ive heard really positive things about more noticeable veins in your boobs,sending lots of   xxx


----------



## DandD

Hi all, 
Can I join you? Would love the support, going for ET in the morning and already dreading the 2WW! X


----------



## Moragob

Hi everyone

Wow - this thread is suddenly getting busy.  Hope everyone is keeping busy and not obsessing too much

Good luck for tomorrow DandD

Morag


----------



## starlight82

Hi lyndsmac

Family have said that's a good sign too im really positive feeling


----------



## starlight82

Can someone help...

Ive seen lots about people having blood test. I've only been told to do a hpt on 2nd July (which is actually 2wks 2days wait not 2wks) then if it's positive they book me in for a scan 3 wks later 

Is all that right :/ ino dif clinics r dif but I dunno


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey ladies

Please help me,I have the worst pains in my tummy -is it the pessaries?ive never been on them before I'm only 3dp5dt,I could cry xxx


----------



## Dolphins

I am also worried Lyndsmac, as I am only 5dpt, and I am getting what feels like period cramping.  It came on suddenly this afternoon and I am so scared, and upset, as I have started fearing the worst.  I don't know what to do, as it's not my OTD until Mon. 2nd July.  

Has anyone got any good advice? If you have, could you please share it with me, thanks.  I so desperately want this to work.


----------



## Lyndsmac

We will just need to hang on in there Susan2,my otd is also the 2nd bug strangly enough the cramp has eased slightly,keep me up to date with how u are 

PS how do you put like ur tx journey on the bottom xxx


----------



## Toddy74

Starlight I have also been told to do a hpt in two weeks then if that is positive they scan two weeks later. Like you say every clinic is different.
Lyndsmac I have had cramping period pains since EC and still have now I day after ET .
One thing I will say is I actually had period pains nearly all the way through my pregnancy with my daughter so try to stay positive and not read too much into it at this stage.
Susan try to stay positive I have read so many posts where people say the same thing and it doesn't always end in a bfn.


----------



## Dolphins

You go into profile and I can't remember if you go into account profile or forum profile at the top of the page, but it's one of them.  I hope this helps.  

I know about hanging in there as I have already been through this process once, but 'I am worrying about it' as I want it to work.


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey all you sound quite worried, I've read that implantation causes cramps because the uterus squeezes together to sid implantation, I don't know if this is the same for ivf but you should try and stay positive no matter how hard it is! The waiting is the worst I was technically given a 3ww but I'm only on clomid so I suppose they are allowing extra time because the egg has to get fertilised and travel through my tubes before it reaches the stage you are all at! I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all and hope you don't stress out too much!!


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone
How are you all?
Starlight - I need to go do a blood test to confirm pregnancy. 
DandD - Good Luck for tomorrow  
AFM - Feeling quite down today but I must say as the day has went on Ive felt alot more human. I had alot of pain after EC but finally feel on the mend. Had a good laugh watching Bridesmaids now eating a chippy although the past couple of days I have lost my appetite
xxx


----------



## incywincy

Hi, can I be added to the list please?  My OTD is 3rd July.  

I'm not waiting that long though!    I will be testing by next weekend I reckon.  I have had no trigger shot or anything, so nothing to affect my levels.  I think I want to try testing on the weekend rather than first test on a work day.  Plus I am impatient!

I had IUI on Monday and since Tuesday have been having mild twinges around my lower abdomen.  I don't know if it's good or bad.  I have a constant general dull feeling and occasional  little stabs of pain.  Not as strong as period pains, just mild.  

The only other possible symptoms are tiredness, but I am a bit of a sleepyhead and always tired, and lower backache, but I always have that too.  So I don't think they're IUI related.

I am off work all weekend so am bound to spend most of it dwelling on these twinges.  My DP is on night shift, so no company from her.  I suppose i should fill the weekend with things, but I will probably just end up online, and repeatedly checking my Fertility Friend chart for no good reason.

Good luck to you all, quite a lot testing at the beginning of the month.  Oh, how slowly June will now go.  I am also counting down to teh school holidays, so it will drag even more for me.


----------



## starlight82

What's a trigger shot?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies to the thread lots of  coming your way



starlight82 said:


> What's a trigger shot?


A trigger shot is usually given during ivf and sometimes IUI commonly pregnyl or otrivelle to release the eggs

Donna


----------



## Lyndsmac

Starlight82 I'm not entirely sure what a trigger shot is for but I think its got hcg in it?possibly to trick your body to thinking its pregnant so it will except the embryo/s? I'm on the lovely pessaries to do that   

I'm going to try my best not to dwell on every symptom today but it will be hard-going for pancakes,bacon and syrup for brekkie Mmmm.

Hope yous all have a lovely day ladies xxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Lyndsmac - Thanks for mentioning the pessaries! I had totally forgot to do mine this morning! 
xx


----------



## ELKA82

Hello girls. How r you getting on?

What dose of pessaries you r on? After reading some comments here, i think my amount is huge. I am on 4*400mg cyclogest a day and 3 tablets of estrogen a day plus one vaginally at night??


----------



## starlight82

Hi Lyndsmac & everyone else

Im also on cyclogest 2x 400mg twice a day morning and night. I've been okay again today but felt a few weird twinges on my right side.

Your breakfast sounded lovely I had cheese on toast lol


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey elka82

I'm on 2x400mg of cyclogest aswell 12 hours apart and the clinic couldn't stress enough how important it was to rem that- I'm also on 2x3 Mg of prognova and estrogen patches that I change every Friday and Saturday xxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hi lyndsmac, starlight and Elka, wow it sounds like you have all really got your work cut out for you with all those pills, you must rattle when you walk! I had no idea you needed so many, I'm not at that stage yet, kind of hoping that the Clomid will do the trick! I am yoyo-ing between thinking I'm pg and being convinced I'm not, this couple of weeks could not be any slower!!!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey Mrs kristicle

I'm exactly the same,1 min I'm feeling so optimistic then really negative-i think its prob normal,today however I feel like my body is rattling and a bit light headed and if someone shows me sympathy I will cry haha.  Hope the time flies in for us all xxx


----------



## Darlbag

So whats everyone upto this weekend? Has anyone got any good film suggestions?
Xx


----------



## incywincy

I have't done much.  The house is a tip, needs tidying up.  All the washing needs doing.  We have a mountain of DIY that needs doing, specifically, painting the kitchen so it can be fitted.  We just moved in and have survived the last 5-6 weeks with no kitchen.

And with all that around me, I did the food shopping then fell asleep on the couch!    Could not keep my eyes open, despite a very healthy 8.5 hours last night.  Is that symptomatic of anything but me being lazy?  Hmm.  I am still having a lot of lower abdomen twinges.  And this morning I woke up with sore heavy boobs.  But then I had them last month and I didn't have treatment then.

Oh, I also foolishly bought some 20miu HPTs from Home Bargains and did one in the afternoon.  Unsurprisingly it was negative - I'm only 6dpo.  But could not resist.

Darlbag, is there anything on telly at all?  I have some 24 hours in A&E saved on the freeview box.  That will be a good test of possible hormonal weepiness!


----------



## Darlbag

Well done surving so long without a kitchen! 
Nothing is ever on tv these days its seems. Ive just rented some films. DH loves 24 hours in A&E too.
Incywincy I think its too early to test! you need a visit from   I think lol
Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Darlbag,I'm just about to watch Marmaduke on sky? It seems to watch Tv is the best thing to do to try keep minds occupied

Incywincy,sounds like you have your hands full-good luck with that and I don't think your being lazy its just tx I assume cause I feel the same,don't worry about the hpt it is too early as you said

Does anyone else think they're gonna test early?xxx


----------



## Darlbag

I havent seen Marmaduke, let me know if its any good?
Im watching The Descendants with George Clooney.. Silver fox that he is  
Your defo right about tv! It sure does pass the time. Xx


----------



## starlight82

I've had a twilight afternoon...team Edward


----------



## Lyndsmac

Oh I love it Starlight82 but I'm afraid I'm team Jacob lol xxx


----------



## starlight82

Jacob is kinda alright lol finished with the whole saga now, roll on part 2! Have you seen the trailers it?


----------



## incywincy

I don't have much patience for TV at the moment unless it's something I really want to watch. I do have a Lovefilm account which takes money out of my bank every month without me ever remembering to get films. I must utilise this. Especially with DP being on nightshift. It might stop me going crazy, especially if this cycle doesn't take and I have to suffer further 2wws!

If anyone's really desperate tonight, there's a Last of the Summer Wine marathon on Yesterday channel. Whoo! </sarcasm>

So er... what do the  do...? I am nervous now  I know it was very naughty to test so early but it's days since I used a peestick and I'm addicted to them! I will try to be good and wait until my 10miu ones come from Amazon later in the week.


----------



## Darlbag

I had 2 day transfer on Thurs and I have been getting AF cramps in my lower back on and off this evening. Is this normal? I have read people get this but after 2 days?
X


----------



## incywincy

I've had them in the front since the morning after my IUI.  For IUI, this is nowhere near the implantation stage, as the sperm and egg have to fuse and divide into multicells before implantation.  I know with ET implantation happens more quickly.

Could they be a reaction from the transfer process itself?  I initially put mine down to having a catheter shoved up my cervix, but don't know why they're still going.

I have read that cramps later on in the 2ww can be a good thing, not sure why though.


----------



## DandD

Hi all, hope everyone is ok and enjoying your weekends! ET went really well yday one little bean on board!  (day 5 blastocyst!) thanks for ur good luck wishes!  
Starlight - I too have been told to do a hpt 16 days after egg collection which will be the 4th! 
Glad it's not as much of a wait but find it a bit strange! Oh well!
Take care  x


----------



## Martha Moo

DandD

Welcome to the thread, glad to read ET went well

Sending lots of  

Donna Marie


----------



## Lyndsmac

I'm sitting here watching poor dh pull the full house apart cleaning,he's on his hands and kness cleaning the skirting boards  

I suppose the 2ww does have its advantages eh girls   hope yous are all coping well xxx


----------



## incywincy

I could chew my own face off with frustration today! I can cope with a bfn, I just want to KNOW. Patience has never been one of my virtues. 

I know I should paint the kitchen ceiling, but I can't be arsed. I'd rather lie here doing nothing getting more frustrated! I don't help myself really. 

Lyndsaymac, the bit I like most about the 2ww is having a genuine reason to delegate dog poo patrol to the kids! I can't risk the germs...


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi All, 

Can I please join. I have x1 put back on the 23rd june ( my day 5) Our test day is the 5th July.


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

.... forgot to add we did Icsi


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone
Welcome IcklePickle  
DandD - Congrats on being PUPO   We share the same OTD  
LyndsMac - Wish my DH would clean up! He does all the cooking because I am terrible but today I couldnt stand the sight of the house and just done it. 
IncyWincy - I know what you mean, my patience levels are 0 at the best of times. Was going to buy a HPT from poundshop but thought against it! We will be going demented haha


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Lovly Ladies may i join you 

Had E/T on Fri 22nd only had 2 eggs fertilze had to have icsi at the last minute due to poor frozen sperm when defrosting. Had a2dt

1 grade 2 6cell embie and 1 grade 3 6 cell with some fragmentation,not sure what to think this cycle had 1 3dt last time and got bfp, so fingers crossed, hate the 2wk wait easpecially with a 1yr old worried about all the lifting as he is not quite walking yet. test date 6/7/12

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies and good luck to you all

Katie xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Everyone, 

How many days is your Test date following EC  or ET?  Mine is 17 days from EC and 12 days from ET.

Also we have been told to do a HPT and if postitive we go to the clinic at 8 weeks for a scan - nothing before then. Is this normal / standard?

We had 21 eggs collected / 16 fertilised, at day3 all were going strong, we had 2 that made it to day 5 but were only able to transfer 1 as the clinic are concerned about OHSS with me due to high number of follicles and estrogen levels. The 2nd embryo wasnt strong enough to freeze. We couldnt help but be slightly dissapointed not to get any frosties out of our 17 fertilised. 

Driving myself made today, feeling very teary for no reason - and quite nauseous which I sure both are down to the progestrone pesseries im taking. Still very tired following last week so its mainly TV for me - incredibly dull!

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone


----------



## Toddy74

My test date is two weeks after ET but mine were put back in at day three. 
I also have to do hpt and then if positive a scan two weeks later.
I have been getting really sharp pains in my right side yesterday and today which is really uncomfortable.
I took it easy for the first two days but was told from then on to carry on as normal within reason. Couldn't sit around it would drive me insane.
Hating the pessaries messy horrible things lol.
Keep positive everyone xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey ladies

Sorry no personal but I want to ask I stupid question about how many day old my embryos were when put back? So they were frozen the day after retrieval,thawed on the Monday and transferred on the Wednesday,is that day 5? I hear ppl talking about day 5 blasts and I don't know what that is.

Hope yous are not all going   with the waiting,I am   xxx


----------



## starlight82

Evening ladies, hope your all okay  

I've been lazy & had a pj day, watched dvds & cooked a Sunday dinner while the hubby cleaned all the house, he's a star! 
Not had much symptoms today part from my boobs have gone bigger, so has the area round my nipples, hubby said there gonna b size of golf balls soon lol & more veins had appeared. Ive also been having weird feelings on the rite side of my stomach, not painful or out but weird.
I honestly feel very positive about this and only 1 week to wait to find out but im rly fighting the urge to test earlier & scared in case it comes bk negative and my bodies been playing tricks on me.


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Starlight, 

Those signs do seem positive.

Im very jelous your half way through - my 2ww has only just begun!
xx


----------



## starlight82

Hi iclepickle 

Yeah my mum has said the same thing. Im trying not to get too excited yet.

Aww, it is a horrible 2wks my 1st has felt like forever even with being kept occupied by family & friends hope this last wk goes fast. 

Hope it all goes fast for you


----------



## poppy2012

Hi Ladies, Can I please join your thread?? new to all of this and not even sure how to add my details/history bit to the bottom of my post?? !!

Had one blastocyst ET today, test date 5th July.. so the 2ww begins.... petrified and excited all at the same time!

xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Welcome Poppy   Congrats on being PUPO. xx


----------



## poppy2012

thankyou! how do i please add the bits in purple at the bottom of my posts? do i set it up in my profile?? think i m being a bit daft not working it out??!


----------



## Darlbag

Thats Ok  
Go to profile - modify profile or forum profile xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey everyone, and welsome to all the newbies to this thread, everyone here is so awsome, I honestly feel so much better having people to talk to!! I don't know how I would survive the 2ww without being able to vent to you all ! 
It seems like we all have fab DH/DP's mine has been cleaning too!!
Iclepickle- yeah the wait is pretty awful but being on here helps, will stop you driving yourself crazy!
Poppy- welcome!! We have the same OTD! Will be a super-human feat not to test early, I can't decide what would be better AF arriving or BFN on a pee stick if it hasn't worked :-s 
Starlight - only 1 week left!! But it does sound like you are getting all the right signs we will all have our fingers crossed for you!!
AFM - I'm still driving myself crazy symptom spotting, got lower back pain to add to the list and the weird feeling in the ovary area some of you have been describing! Sooo super tired too! Only 11 days to go now! :-s
Happy thoughts out to everyone else too!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to IclePickle poppy2012 and Juicy27 lots of  coming your way

Donna


----------



## honey bee

Hi Ladies...

I finally found you.. 
I have posted on a June thread but now feel happy I found you July girls..

I am going totally crazy in this tww..
How is everyone coping??
We had a 2dt on the 15th..
Our test date is 1st July..
Eeeek!!
How are you all feeling??
I'm hoping to see a flood of BFP's over the next few weeks  

Lots of love 

HB xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Honey Bee,

Glad you found us  

Two week wait has only just begun for me, and im going   however Im back at work tomorrow so maybe that will help distract me!

I saw you were at Bourne - did you get treatment at Cambridge or Colchester? We were at Colchester.

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## honey bee

Hi Iclepickle..
We had Icsi at the Bourne Hall in Cambridge.. Both clinics appear to be lovely..
I can't fault the staff at all there...
How have you found Colchester??
What do you do for work?? I hope you don't work too hard   
First week I only worked one day.. This week it's back to normal  

The first week on and off I kept getting the horrible dull ache I usually get on the first day of a heavy bleed....
I have panicked a few times!!
I did get frightened when I had a speck of blood on my tissue a few days ago on my tissue.. Never came back ppppphhhheeewww!!!!
I'm preying it could be implantation.. Who knows??!!!

Its horrible the symptoms being the same either way haha!!!
How are you feeling??

Hugs and baby dust to everyone xxxx

HB xxx


----------



## starlight82

Afternoon ladies,  

Sat at home bored out of my tree so thought I'd pop on see if anyone is around for a natter


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey starlight! I know how you feel I'm absolutely the same, I'm a childminder though so got kids at the house at the moment, but I'm soooo tired its been a really tough couple of weeks, might have to take a day off to recouperate :-s. How are you feeling other than bored? I've just been feeling uncomfortable all day, not in pain as such just achey and uncomfortable :-( need a day off and some pampering me thinks!! 
Welcome to the thread honeybee!! Not long now until your test day, will have our fingers crossed for you!
Iclepickle we all feel your pain, technically my wait has been since the 15th so almost a 3ww :-( only 10 more days to go!


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Honey Bee,

We are at Colchester, again happy with the clinic - just wish appt were a little longer. there is always so much to talk through / ask!

I have an office job managing clients - although they are all lovely so fingers crossed the rest of the week isnt too stressful!

Starlight82 -any good movies on?

x


----------



## DandD

Hey all hope ur well
Starlight & mrs kristicle know exactly what u Both mean I'm driving myself mad, im off work for the whole 2ww as my jobs too physical to do ATM! The hardest thing for me today is the lack of symptoms, I feel nothing!! Not bloated, tired nothing, which I have been feeling the last couple of days 
Mrs kristicle I think a day off to pamper yourself would be a good thing to do!!
Take care and stay sane x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey DandD! Symptoms or no symptoms we are all still going crazy lol I'm half convinced that mine are all in my head!! It must be good having the time off of work but I don't know whether that would make me worse, I already over-think everything :-s how are you keeping yourself occupied?


----------



## DandD

Hey mrs kristicle 
How much longer have u got left? I've got an assignment to be doing for university that should be keeping me busy but up until now it doesn't exist!  I have two border collies one 8 months and the other 15 weeks so they keep me entertainment while the other half is at work! How many little ones do you look after? 
Keep smiling x


----------



## starlight82

Hi mrs kristicle, 
That was my idle job when i left school and went college but got bored half way through and dropped out  
I feel great, no pains apart from like a stitch kinda pain in my left side of my stomach, sore, veiny boobs everything else seams good.
Yeah grab a day off and pamper yourself, ive done literally nothing but relax, my hubbys done everything but back at work today so im just chilling, again  

Hi iclepickle
Nah nothing great on so been watching a few dvds lay on the sofa with my quilt. Gonna have to find something to do for the rest of the week though before i drive myself mad!

Hi DandD
Dont worry ive seen people on here who have no symptoms too, everybody is different  

Stay strong ladies and positive thoughts


----------



## Darlbag

Hello Ladies
How are you all today? 
Ive been out visiting a friend today, knackered now so I am in bed watching The Vow. In the mood for a bit of Channing Tatum   xxx


----------



## starlight82

Need a bit of uplifting girls,

Some reason thinking it hasn't worked veins on my boobs aren't as visible as they were a few days ago n to be honest just feeling a bit blerr  got q banging headache which I've had since yesterday n just wana sleep


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi All, 

Starlight82, Remember its not over til its over - and its not yet over. It's horrible when you have down days though - remember your body is pumped with hormones and your fulled with emotion so dont be too hard on yourself.

My DH took me  out today and we went on a drive - no where special but I've been so couped up the past week it was nice to get out and nesscary if I am going back to work tomorrow - I didnt do anything and I am shattered again! Had a few aches/ cramps/ twinges today - you really do read into everything dont you! Come on 2ww - hurry up!

Sending baby dust and positive vibes to everyone!

x


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey starlight, its normal to have ups and downs but you shouldn't get too caught up one way or another, the only fullproof way to work it out is to wait and test. I am struggling today bought a hpt so I had one ready but I can feel it in the house almost calling at me to do it!! If my calculations are correct I am 9dpo and by my test day it will be 19days :-s struggling to wait that long!!


----------



## Brellini

Hey ladies, can I join please? Had ET today and now have one blast on board. OTD is 9th July. Xx


----------



## Darlbag

Welcome Brellini - Good to see a familiar face   xx


----------



## Brellini

Thanks Hun  . Hope you are feeling less sore now? Xx


----------



## Darlbag

Yeah the pain has totally went now. It was horrible. Hopefully won't have to do EC again  
How are you? xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Welcome Brellini  

Darlbag, I cant remember did you get an freeze any of your embies?


----------



## Darlbag

IcklePickle - No, I only had 2 left after 2 days so transferred both. x


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Ahh yes thats its. 

Was there any questions around you transferring two back? My doctor was very against me doing this as he's concerned I may develop OHSS. It would be interesting to see whether other clinics are 'fine' with two going back or try and get you to just put one back. I soooooo wanted two put back!

x


----------



## starlight82

Ino ino, I think it's this headache getting me down had it yesterday & I want to sleep but can't  I had egg retrieval 13th June & 2 embryos put bk in 15th june. 1 was 2 cells the other 3 but not as strong as the 2....to b honest I don't no wit any of that means lol I just go along


----------



## Lyndsmac

Icklepickle-my clinic would have frozen all your embryos at 21 collected,I had 22-only 7 fert but they wouldn't even consider doing et,I was admitted for 3 days following ec. I was allowed to transfer 2 but mines were little frozen babies

Starlight82-keep ur dreams alive,I think all your symptoms sound really promising xxxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello, please can I join this thread?

I had IUI today and was told to test on the 13th July, ah its going to feel like such a long wait, 16 days!! 

Sending good vibes to everyones bellys   

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Honey Bee, Little Carly Bean and Brellini sending  your way

Just thought i would mention that there is a live chat room here on FF and there is a room especially for 2ww ladies if you are at a loose end want to chat 

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Darlbag

I think I had 2 because they were the last 2 standing and won't freeze just one embryo.
Welcome and congrats on being PUPO LittleCarlyBean xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey all

I have cracked and just ordered 15 hpt   early response ones - I am naughty. Xx


----------



## Darlbag

LyndsMac if you hear a chap at the door it will be  
hehe


----------



## mrs kristicle

Welcome Brellini and Carly!
And starlight I'm sorry you're feeling pants but I feel your pain, not feeling too hot myself at the moment! But we have to stay positive! I'm trying desperately not to test too early but the wait is driving me loopy! X


----------



## incywincy

Lyndsmac said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have cracked and just ordered 15 hpt  early response ones - I am naughty. Xx


I ordered mine on Saturday, they dispatched today! So we will share a cell in the  jail! Weds will be 10 dpo for me and I am tempted to start testing then.

My boobs have gone really heavy and sore today. They feel more massive than usual. They normally hurt but don't increase like this before af. I can't see my toes!


----------



## mrs kristicle

I don't think the  will have enough cells for all of us, I bought a couple too and I am 10dpo tomorrow... Gonna take all my willpower not to POAS don't think I can deal with a BFN yet :-s x


----------



## Darlbag

When is the earliest we can test? Xx


----------



## incywincy

Apparently 10dpo sometimes shows a faint result but it's rare. I don't mind seeing the bfn early, as I can just tell myself its not showing up yet. But this is my first time hpting. Might feel differently in later cycles.


----------



## mrs kristicle

well an egg takes 7-10 days to implant from being fertilised and the luteal phse should be around 10-16 days (from ovulation) so its best to wait longer but its sooo tempting. i dont want to think that this cycle is over yet especially if it end in bfn, its not been too nice


----------



## Toddy74

I have had a whacking headache and sore breasts today which is usually my signs of the dreaded witch so feeling a bit despondent tonight. I know they can all be early signs of pregnancy but surely it is too early for symptoms at only 4 days after ET?
Starlight I really feel for you I have been an insomniac for last three nights and headache whacking tonight so I feel your pain.
Lets hope it's all worth it in the end.
Positive thoughts for everyone x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Ladies 

Would you mind I join you please  

I had two embies transferred on Friday (day 2) My OTD is 7th July which feels like years away!!

Hannah x


----------



## Toddy74

Hi Hannah welcome.
My OTD is 5th July so just before you.
I also had two embies transferred day 3.
The wait is horrible and not even a week down yet


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Toddy
Tell me about it!!  
How many cells did yours have? I had two four cells with no fragmentation (apparently that's really good) clinic were happy for me to have just one transferred as felt I had a good chance but were also happy to put both in if I was happy with the risk of twins. I don't want to get my hopes up tho  

What will be will be ...   xx


----------



## Toddy74

I had one 8 cell grade 1 and one 7 cell grade 2 put in. It seems every clinic grades them differently I think.
I was advised to have two put back cos of my age but was warned of higher risk of multiple birth.

I suffer from really violent migraines since I had brain surgery a couple of years ago but since down reg and treatment started they had been really good but had full blown one last night which was awful.


----------



## starlight82

Morning ladies,

Having a drive out with my hubby today while he's working just to keep me occupied as im dying to test now but rly fighting the urge!


----------



## Lyndsmac

We are all vet naughty girls haha,a friend of mine started testing 1 week from tfr and got positives but she was carrying twins so hcg would be higher,when are yous thinking of testing? I'm only 6dp tfr so think its way to early  

I don't know about the rest of you'd but I know myself and Darlbag will need to go have bloods and id rather test myself so I already know if bfn,I done the same last cycle cause I hate the thought of someone calling me and saying "unfortunately is negative e Lyndsay" I'm a bit of a control freak and would prefer to know what's coming  

Starlight82 hope u have a lovely day and keeps ur mind of otd,is the weather good where u r?xxxx
Hjones0809 welcome and lots of   xxxx

Hopefully when the   comes for us we'll all be bfp and they'll go easy on is lmao xxxx


----------



## starlight82

I don't no the short terms but it was 11 days ago since I had 2 embryos put back (Fri 15th June) 

Im in Manchester, it's rather warm but expecting showers later


----------



## Martha Moo

Hannah 

welcome to the thread

Sending lots of  

Donna


----------



## mrs kristicle

It took all my willpower not to test this morning!
Starlight  you would be ahead of me by a little bit because your eggs were pre-cooked lol but I am pretty sure I am 10dpo, hope the hubby manages to keep you occupied, I completely forgot to take this into account when I arranged today as a day off :-s will have to find someone to hide the hpt from me!
Lyndsmac, I totally agree about finding out irst by yourself I am exactly the same, I would rather compose myself in private rather than have someone else tell me!! The OTD I have been given would be 19dpo and that's because the doctor didn't know when exactly I would ovulate, but I had all the signs and I am pretty sure so I think I might test 3 days early? But then a part of me is saying that I should just wait it out as its been 2weeks already so what's another weeks or soplus I don't want to pop my bubble just yet!!
Ooh and welsome Hannah! Sending good vibes to everyone!!


----------



## starlight82

Been having some cramping pains  my period was due yesterday but im on cyclogest does that stop your period from coming?


----------



## DandD

Hi all 
hope your all well.

starlight  - I too am on cyclogest but not sure about it stopping your period sorry I cant help.

Hi - Hannah glad you've joined us!  

after complaining about lack of symptoms yesterday I fainted on my dog walk, little bit embarrassing, wont be going on my own again lol.  
On the plus side I've just received a letter from the hospital to say one more of our embryos made it to blasto and has been successfully frozen  

hope everyone has a good day! keep smiling


----------



## starlight82

Wish I'd stayed at home all I keep seeing is magpies on there own I've seen 5 up to now


----------



## Toddy74

Starlight I was told that the cyclogest would stop your period but also it can cause cramping so hang in there and stay positive.
Keep saluting those magpies and don't let them worry you


----------



## Redhead74

HI guys, thought I would pop in and join you guys if thats ok. Hope everyone is well.

I am in second treatment and in my 2ww - egg transfer last sat so test date is 6th july.

I have lower back pains already - is this normal? xx


----------



## starlight82

Hi toddy74 

Thought it would do being really impatient now im dying to find out if I am or not


----------



## Redhead74

hi starlight - i don't think cyclogest can stop you period totally - so there is hope yet for you.


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all 

Thank you so much for your warm welcome   I'm
trying to stay away from Dr Google!! 
Red lovely to see you here   x


----------



## Redhead74

thanks Hjones


----------



## starlight82

Don't no wot to think now as my period was due yesterday. Oh well positive thinking g still happening


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hello redhead74 yipppeeee  your here we can talk on here aswell now!!

Starlight just noticed that we test the same day,as for the periods I think the cyclogest I supposed to keep af away but I know ppl.who have had an af whilst taking them so keep  

Hjones0809 Mr google is very bad lol 

Afm just got constant cramp/twinges but I'm putting that down to the cyclogest,my poor mam is convinced I'm boons have BFP which makes me feel under pressure,God bless her shed only trying to keep me positive   xxxx


----------



## starlight82

Wish the day would hurry up lol


----------



## Redhead74

thanks Lyndsmac - you profile reads that you test on the 2nd July - I am on the 6th.

Ladies - on the very first thread / page on here there is a list of everyone who is testing in July - how do I get my name on there - do I need approval or something? xxxx


----------



## Redhead74

Sorry Lyndsmac - you were talking about Starlight lol oops


----------



## starlight82

So we do goodluck to us both   how have you been feeling?


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi starlight, I had cramping the day my af was due. Very strong af cramps that would come and go (not like normal ones that stay) stay positive!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies was wondering if i could join just had 5 day BLASTO transfer today n my OTD is 5/07/12 this is also an ICIS cycle


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Tito    

Hope today went well for you x did you have two transferred after?xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey Starlight

I get small spells of nausea and heartburn coming and going (I get heartburn a lot) so think it might be that making me feel sick-i keep looking at my ( . )( . ) for veins but nothing lol just had a constant dull ache with some twingy movements but nothing actually sore - had it really sore about2/3 days after tfr,what date did you have Ur's,mines was the 20 th

How about u for symptoms? Redhead just ask Donnamarie to add you,just do it by posting xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hiya everyone, 
How are we all? What a lovely day, not!
RedHead, good to see you here chick  
Welcome Tito 
xx


----------



## starlight82

Hi Lyndsmac 

I've had cramps on and off, some weird twinges on the left side of my stomach, back ache, sore boobs and veins. The pains like yours come and go. 

Sorry what do you mean, what date did I have mine? Im no good with the short terms lol


----------



## Toddy74

Hey tito lots of us seem to be to be testing 5 th July.
I am in really bad mood this afternoon just like I get with pmt so that worrys me a bit.
Can't believe its not even been a week yet this is so much harder than I thought.


----------



## Darlbag

It sure is Toddy, I was wonder the silly illusion that 2ww would be an easy part! Its a very stressful time but just got to keep positive xx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi all - thanks Darlbag and Lyndsmac  xx

Guys  - it has only been 3 days after transfer but I keep getting like stabbing pains on my left side  - like I would a week or so before my period - however, I have had these pretty much since egg collection so I assume it can be period pains as it would have been way too early HELP!


----------



## Redhead74

oh and i get quite vigorous sneezes and just sneezed and it killed me - my left side felt like my ovary was going to pop out.......!!!!


----------



## Toddy74

Redhead I had exact same thing on day 3 and I've been sneezing like mad I found a link about progesterone which said one of side affects can be sneezing. Everytime I sneezed I had to try and curl in a ball to stop it hurting so much but today the pain is better.


----------



## Redhead74

toddy74 - guess your 37 then from 74 SAme as me lol.

did it really hurt on the side ? xx did you get stabbing pains on the side even when not sneezing?xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hello Ladies!

Welcome to the girls that have joined the group today!

Had my first day back at work today - oh my god Zzzzzzz does not even touch it! Feel really out of it too not really hearing things like I usually do -I think it must be my body trying to still recover from the trauma that was egg collection!

Toddy thats so interesting about the sneezing - I never sneeze and have been having a sneezathon the past few days!

How are you all calculating when your period should start, are you taking egg collection as ovulation day?

Almost 1 more day down - we're all getting closer to test day!


----------



## Darlbag

IcklePickle - This is what I am confused about, when period should be due?
I am always the 27th/28th but EC was the 19th so does that still mean I am due tomorrow. Its all very confusing. 
xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

I'd have thought due to the IVF process and all the hormones we've been taking periods wouldnt fall as they usually would Anyone got any ideas? x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Tito and Rehead

 to you both

Regarding AF being due, the drugs manipulate your cycle and on day of EC or if IUI basting (if medicated) that would be say day 14 of your cycle or treated that way iykwim

so 14 days later is when AF should be due if that makes sense (hopefully it wont arrive for you ladies) and if BFP you are then classed of 4 weeks pregnant

EG Darlbag your AF  would be due around 3rd July  

Hope that makes sense and not confused further

Donna


----------



## starlight82

I've got period cramps now not hurting but can just feel em been loo a few times to check if I've come on as yesterday was supposed to b the day but the confusion over if cyclogest can stop it from comin or not is doin my head in. Really making me wana do a test


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Thanks Donna Marie - that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## starlight82

So im due on tomorrow really hope these pains aren't it comin then. Feeling rather scared now


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Positive thoughts Starlight82 if its BFP you'll be feeling things too! 

When is your test day? x


----------



## starlight82

Not till Monday ino it's not long to wait but it's long enough...still thinkin positive thoughts well trying


----------



## HJones0809

Can I ask what may be a full question?! Is day 1 the day of transfer 
For example I had transfer fri so am I 5dp2dt or do I count Saturday as day 1 and I'm 4dp2dt??


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hjonrs0809-Good question
Starlight-The more you talk about testing early the more I want to but scares me cause I'm only on 12 days wait?? What day did you have your egg transfer?xx


----------



## starlight82

my egg collection was Wednesday 13th and my egg transfer was Friday 15th


----------



## Martha Moo

Hjones0809 said:


> Can I ask what may be a full question?! Is day 1 the day of transfer
> For example I had transfer fri so am I 5dp2dt or do I count Saturday as day 1 and I'm 4dp2dt??


Day of transfer is day 0
so Saturday would be day 1dp2dt

Donna


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks Donna!


----------



## honey bee

Wow you girls chat..      

I have been trying to catch up.. 

Starlight- we had the same egg collection and embryo transfer dates.. Wonder why my test date is a day earlier?
I too am really pooping myself about tomorrow.. And AF arriving..  

Im glad I'm working.. Hopefully will take my mind off it.. 
Good luck to you too Hun xxx

Love all of you LOADS!!!

HB xx


----------



## Tito

Thanks for welcoming ladies

Donna marie my clinic told me today you count day 1 from day of EC then 14 days after that would be OTD hence why they said my OTD is next Thursday 5/07/12 which is exactly 14 days from EC to be honest i was shocked as i thought OTD would be 10/07/12 14 days from today. This is so confusing


----------



## Redhead74

Donna - I need some advice please. I am getting stabbing pains in my left hand side - and really hurt when I sneezed. I normally get these pains a week before my period is due, but it can't be that as I have had them for a couple of days and I only had 3 day transfer last Saturday. I even mentioned to the doctor at EC that I was having them.... I am worried.


----------



## starlight82

Hi honey bee, ive no idea to be honest wish it was earlier as I wana get what ever he out come is over with as im feeling a bit down with these pains my period possibly due tomorrow.

Im off out with my hubby again tomorrow so hoping that will keep my mind from wondering but I highly doubt it coz I think 24/7 

Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Starlight this worries me cause you had your transfer 5 days before me and we test the same day!! My hospital better not be wrong,I know they said to me I will have been on prognova 34 days on otd and that's what they go by xxx


----------



## Tito

Gosh ladies these OTD seem to be calculated differently from clinic to clinic    to all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Tito

Different clinics do things differently, then theres the confusion of dpo (days past ovulation or EC) or DPT (days past transfer)

Redhead74

I had similar in my first cycle and i think it was the start of implantation, if you are concerned however then perhaps give your clinic a call for some reassurance

Donna


----------



## starlight82

I dunno, think just different clinics do it different and maybe something to do with the trigger shot...just give them a ring if ur rly worried hun   xx


----------



## Redhead74

Thanks Donna


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Is anyones tummy huge after EC still? My EC was on the 18th June, following which I had A LOT of pain and seemed to also pull every muscle in my stomache during recovery. However its still huge - I dont get it!?


----------



## Darlbag

IcklePickle - I had the same problem following EC. It felt like I had ripped every muscle. Agony.
My stomach is huge from under ribs to nether region lol. I can't figure out if I have piled it on or its bloating. Saying that I started piling it on quite fast just before tx started. Starting to freak now as I know I cant diet or really exercise just now. xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Sounds the same Darlbag, none of my bottoms fit me so Im having to live in legging!

I havent put on any weight and its not 'proper' bloating, so I can only presume ovaries are huge and everything is pretty swollen!

Keep thinking it will go down - fingers crossed!


----------



## Darlbag

My leggings now have holes  
Whatever next weeks outcome I am going shopping as nothing fits and its very depressing.
xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

What's a trigger shot? I never had one of these xxx


----------



## KateBoothby

HI Darlbag and Icklepickle. Im now about 7 weeks and my stomach is still swollen! I have lost 8lbs since et and my stomach is bigger than its ever been. Its so uncomfortable wearing trousers done up - I walk around with a hairband keeping my trousers together


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi Lyndsmac, a trigger shot is what you take during IVF 48 approx before egg retrieval to get your eggs ready for collection.


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi KatyBoothby,

Oh No! I better go buy some new clothese then! Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Toddy74

Redhead, yes the pains were just as you described and lasted two days but I have felt better today although still painful when I sneeze which unfortunately is quite a lot at the moment and not just one little sneeze but 6 or 7 in a row ouch. I do keep getting crampy period type pains still.
I was 38 last month lol.
Starlight I have everything crossed for you hang in there xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi ladies,

Lots of chatting going on today, and lots of new faces - hi to all the newbies!

This second week for me is better.  I feel less different though, cramps are lessening (just as i type that, an ovary starts twinging in contradiction).  Boobs are sore and heavy but that is to be expected anyway if AF is on it's way.  Obviously I hope not! 

My OTD is Tuesday, but I'm definitely due to come on on Sunday, so I think i will end up testing again soon.  Only because I want to test and not just get hit by the witch!

I take my temp every morning and have been looking for a triphasic pattern emerging.  I can't decide if I've got one or not, but it must be playing on my mind because I had lots of dreams last night about waking up and taking my temperature only to find it was wildly wrong - e.g. 10.45degC!  And then dreaming that the previous dream was only a dream but this one really was me needing to take my temperature.  By the time I woke up I could barely work out if I'd already temped!

Hope everyone is bearing up well, not going too


----------



## Dolphins

Cor blimey!  I haven't posted anything on this thread for a few days, and a load of newbies have joined.  Welcome to all the new ladies that have joined.  

My OTD is on Monday, and this has felt like the longest two weeks of my life.    I had a very worrying weekend last weekend as I have had period like pains since Fri. and a couple of sharp pains as well, but I am not bleeding, and I even felt a bit dizzy yesterday, and have also felt constantly hungry.  I hope these are good signs.   We shall see.

xx


----------



## AlexandraP

Hi All,
I've been following this thread for a while. I wonder if anyone else help? I had my FET on 18.7.2012, two 5 day blasto's. I had brown spotting at weekend & I know I shouldn't have but I did 2 FR preg tests one on 25th & other 26th they both came up Positive (both with strong positive lines) Now I'm worried sick that it could be a chemical pregnancy or another empty preg sack like i had with my previous positive icsi cycle.There's no trigger shot with FET. I now regret being so quick to test and don't want to let myself be pleased as I'm frightened that I will get a negative result on test day which isn't for another week. I haven't told my partner as I said I would test with home on the OTD day.


----------



## AlexandraP

Sorry date of FET 18.6.2012


----------



## Moragob

Hi Alexandra,  lots of women on other threads have had brown spotting and it seems to be that brown is ok as it is old blood and quite possibly implantation bleeding.  If you are concerned call your clinic or GP for reassurance.  Good luck


----------



## mrs kristicle

Wow just had to catch up a bit there! 
Welsome to anyone new I haven't said hello to already!
Alexandra, try and stay positive, as we all say its not over til its over and brown spotting usually is a good sign as morag said, as for the other concerns I don't have much experience of them but all you can do Is hope for the best, I will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!
Susan, from what I have heard these can all be good signs and I really hope they are for you, I haven't been hungry but definitely had the cramping, although I'm not sure how long they are meant to last because I seem to have had them for ages now! I'm jealous that your 2ww is over on monday, I know what you mean about longest 2 weeks ever!!
Incywincy, your dreams sound absolutely crazy! Good luck testing and fingers crossed you get a BFP!
Starlight, Lyndsmac, honeybee and hanna how are you ladies today?


----------



## Toddy74

Morning everyone another day closer to testing lol
Can I ask if anyone else has this symptom?
Everytime I go to the loo after I get really bad period type pains which last for around 15 minutes. They get quite strong. I did ring the clinic and they made me go to doctors for a wee dip test to rule out a UTI which was clear but the pain still persists. This isn't new it's been happening since EC.
Anyone else having anything similar?


----------



## Dolphins

Sorry I can't help you Toddy, but hope you get it sorted, and you feel better soon.  

On a blastocyst you cannot safely test for a pregnancy until day 9.  I am now on 10 dpt 5dt and I haven't even been near a pregnancy test kit.  I am still holding out, and feel more optimistic then I did at the weekend.  

I am still feeling constantly hungry, and I'm sure my b**bs look bigger then they have been.  These are hopefully good signs, but I am trying not to read too much into them also.

5 more days to go and counting.  It couldn't come too soon. 

xx


----------



## Toddy74

Thanks Susan.
You are doing so well not testing lets hope and pray the signs you are getting are positive ones.
This year so far has gone so quick but these two weeks have gone slower than the whole 6 months so far lol.
Not wanting to wish my life away but it is soooo hard.


----------



## Dolphins

I know hun.  When are is your OTD Toddy? Sorry if you have already said.


----------



## starlight82

Morning ladies,
Well I went to bed with bad backache and mild cramps woke up with them and still have than as I type. Really worrying but trying to stay positive! Other symptoms im always hungry, sore boobs but more at night time and still the odd light blue veins. Only 5 days to go too but badly fighting the urge to test at the weekend as hubby says we've done everything by the book so far so don't brake the habit now xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Morning lovely ladies,there seems to be a lot of ppl worrying  

Starlight - I have a feeling that all your symptoms are  
Toddy - your so right how can 2 weeks feel so damn long
AlexandraP - try not to worry hun,my acupunturist told me you can have implantation up to 10 days
Incywincy - your dream sounds bonkers,its crazy what the brain does to you!!

Welcome to the ladies I haven't spoke to and sorry if I missed you,its very busy in here niw

AFM,not trying to be negative but I just really think its all over,my boobs haven't been sore for about 2-3 days now and the lower back pain is constant now,still got mild cramps aswell

Hope yous have a quick day xxx


----------



## starlight82

Morning Lyndsmac, hope so dying to test and be positive like you've said to me all the way thru this. You doing anything nice today? Im in wales with my hubby come for a drive instead of sitting in the house wondering a worrying xx


----------



## cupcake30

So I had day 3 transfer of two perfect 8-cell embryos on 23rd june. My official test date isnt until 11th July which seems a RIDIculously long time to wait. I had a meltdown in front of my husband last night because I had some abdominal twinges (turned out to be trapped wind) and was convinced I was losing our embryos. I am taking cyclogest twice daily and have developed an unhealthy obsession with how long it's meant to say in for to be effective! (if I insert it to the vagina it seems to melt and come out the next time I use the loo - doesnt happen if I use the back passage but my consultant said he preferred for vaginal insertion). Arg!
I'm going back to work tomorrow which I think will be good for me as it'll pass some time


----------



## starlight82

Hi cupcake30 

Im also on cyclogest 2x400 twice daily. I use the front passage, never tired the back and dont want to lol I was told and also read to stay lay down for at least 20-30 minutes and the white coming out when you go to the loo will more than likely be the coating and it will effect ur underwear too so don't wear any decent ones lol


----------



## cupcake30

Thanks starlight - I've been surprised by how stressful even the first few days of 2ww are; at least with stims and scans there was something you could do - now all you can do is wait and pray.... I think work will be good for me to keep my mind occupied. Obviously no bending or lifting but desk job is ok. Sounds like your official test date is soon - hope it goes well for you xx


----------



## Moragob

It seems the best idea is to go to work and /or keep busy so that you are not constantly worrying.  I have been back at my very busy job since ET and haven't had time to worry so the 2ww seems to be going fairly quickly.  There are so many different symptons and everybody is different so I don't think you can read anything into anything except the test on whichever day your clinic has told you, and even that varies for everyone so it is all a bit confusing.  The worst thing seems to be constantly checking and/or googling every sympton

Best of luck to you all   

Morag


----------



## Redhead74

Morning everyone!! Hope everyone is feeling good today - what are poeple's plans?

Getting a bit bired now at home - mind you I am just lying around - so need to do something - housework seems suddenly a good idea and sort out all my clothes and have a proper clear out so that I can find something decent when I go back to work.

Still got those stabbing pains in my left hand side and am worried sick!
Toddy - you seem to be experiencing the as me? Thanks for you reply -we are only day difference in test date! Do you think the pains are early period pains or just the body recovering from everything as Bluebell mentioned??

Has anyone else had these stabbing pains? 

Love to all


----------



## Lyndsmac

Welcome Cupcake sending you lots of  

Starlight I'm going out for lunch with my mam,cousin and aunt today so they'll keep me more than occupied,I had to call my clinic to see if I can wear a heat pad on my back cause it so sore   waiting on the nurse calling me back,do u think you'll test on Monday before bloods?xxx


----------



## Toddy74

Susan I test 5th July not been a week yet agh.
Redhead I don't know what to think and to be honest not even sure when period would be due.
The clinic told me the cyclogest would stop period coming although there is some debate on here if that's the case or not.
I haven't had any bleeding or spotting so far just these cramps and pains. I do think it may be recovery from EC but don't know if it is just wishful thinking lol


----------



## starlight82

Hi redhead74 - I've had like a stitch pain on my left side n now n again mike cramps which feel like period pains and bad back ache but they seam to b calming dwn again now, well more the cramps backache still here

Hi Lyndsmac - that's sounds nice I've only had a sausage n onion balm up to now lol it's all I seam to eat or cheese on toast lol my test days Monday then if it's positive the hospital make a appointmentfor me for 3 wks later, no blood tests that I've been told about unless they say on Monday wen I ring with the result

Hi toddy74 - I've had no bleeding or spotting either just period like cramps and backache, I test on Monday


----------



## Redhead74

Hi Starlight - thanks for your post - I am so so worried about it. when did you have these pains  - how long after transfer?

do u know what I fancy a bacon sandwich and have not eaten meat since I was 13!! lol xx

love to all xxxx


----------



## cupcake30

good luck all, thanks for your replies. I'm trying very hard to put all twinges down to effects after the egg collection itself. here's hoping for the time to speed by and lots of BFPs for all x


----------



## Redhead74

Hi cupcake, I had my 3 day transfer on the same day as you - on Saturday. My test date is 6th july though...

I have had stabbing pains and twinges and a shedload of trapped wind!!       Have you had stabbing pains?

btw  - I am putting cyclogest at the back passage - not so messy!! xx


----------



## HJones0809

Afternoon all!! Good to see I'm not the only one going crazy so early in  

I've had no twinges at all today feeling bit queezy so I'm chilling on the sofa watching Pretty Woman as just started on sky  

I use my cyclogest In the back door can't say it's the most fab part of my day!  

Han xx


----------



## Redhead74

hi Hjones - I see that you had egg transfer a day before me your OTD is a day after me  ..... strange.

Glad you have had not twinges and pains - I am so worried about mine as I always get these pains about a week or before my period ;0( so timing is about right ;0( The only thing I can take comfort in is that other people are feeling them and i did have some stabbing pains on the day of et which def could not period pains as the embies had not even been put back in!!

love to all xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi everyone
How are you all today? 
I have no cramps at all last couple of days, I dont feel good about it because at least I was feeling something lol. Keep feeling scared incase it doesnt work. Oh what a rollercoaster. A week today until we test. I keep wondering if they are still in there
Xx


----------



## starlight82

Hi redhead74 - I've had these pains a few times the first was in my first week was rather bad with it bit it calmed down after a few hours. It started again yesterday, think my period was due either Monday or today im not quite sure but they seamed to have calmed down now. It's not been as painful as the first time but just a dull ache


----------



## honey bee

Afternoon ladies..

How are you all?? 
Soooooo many of us I'm struggling to keep up!!

Has anyone spotted

I have a small brown smudge.. So small I had to really have a good look..
Worried AF is arriving... Test day is sunday.. 
Feeling really sad!! 

Love you all lots 
HB xx


----------



## HJones0809

Red head my clinic say 16 days after transfer - arrr!!!

Honey bee - come on stay positive not long to go til test day


----------



## Redhead74

Hjones - arghh  - why are clinic all different


----------



## Tito

Goodafternoon everyone i have had such a lazy day today dont know why only got up earlier to grab something to eat n am back in bed is this any good i dont know why but its only been 1 day since ET and am so lazy


----------



## starlight82

Hi honey bee

I've not had any spotting are we supposed to get any?


----------



## Darlbag

I read that you can sometimes get spotting when implantation happens but not everyone gets it?
xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey ladies

Regarding the spotting,I never had it with my 2 previous BFP'S (although sadly never made it) I suppose everyones different and ive also to have bloods at the hospital rather than test myself xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Cupcake30

Hjones omg 16 days after transfer, i wouldnt call that a 2ww i would call it 2 wt (2 week torture!)

Is your test a HPT i take it, our clinic tests 14 days past EC (and i thought that was hard!)

Regarding Implantation bleeds, some get them some dont, some that dont get them still go on to get a bfp, theres no rhyme and reason to them easy to say but try not to stress too much over them

Redhead did you speak to clinic honey about the pain 

Hope you have all enjoyed some sunshine, its been lovely here  22 degrees though DH is 6 miles away and its been peeing it down there      

Take care ladies

Donna


----------



## BABYBEAN

HI Ladies 

I wondered if I could join you all? I had FET of my last DE frostie on Thur 21st in Barcelona. After 3 OE cycles and 1 DE cycle all BFN'S and about 5 miscarriages from natural pregnancies, Im finding this wait really tough. My OTD from the clinic is 5th July.
 and      to all

babybean


----------



## starlight82

Hi ladies

Who had the trigger shot? I had it on Monday 11th June & just wondering how long it takes to leave your system as im really tempted to test tomorrow morning


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Welcome Babybean  coming your way

Starlight, i would say that your trigger would be out of your system now hun, they say to allow 10-14 days and you are way over that
Are you thinking of testing early by any chance 

Donna


----------



## starlight82

Hi Donna Marie 

Yeah I really want to no but hubby doesn't yet, he said we've gone by the book up to now so why break it. Im.just so fascinated over my boobs they look bigger and I've gained yet more and brighter veins which now are also goin round my nipples looool I can't stop looking at them


----------



## Toddy74

For those complaining of bad trapped wind I had the same problem and when I went to the clinic I mentioned it and was told that the cyclogest used up the rear passage can cause this painful trapped wind and bloating and to try it the other way to see if symptoms improved. Well I tried it and it really did improve things.
May be worth considering.
Starlight I had the trigger shot mine was the 16th June. I was told two weeks to be sure it is out of your system.


----------



## KateBoothby

Talking about wind and Cyclogest - sorry for too much info but - I have being using Cyclogest up the back passage since my ET 5 weeks ago.  I have previously suffered with thrush and read somewhere that it can cause thrush if you put it up the other hole  anyone had any problems - my stomach is still really bloated and windy now :-(


----------



## starlight82

I use the cyclogest up the front, I suffer from wind normally (im not a lady lol) but it's so much worse now I've also been soo constipated too. For thrush I normally get this before my period n I got it 1 day last week but putting it down to the cyclogest and been drinking lemon barley water which is supposed to be good in flushing it out and I agree


----------



## Darlbag

Welcome BabyBean  
I had trigger shot, Ovitrelle and if I remember rightly, inside the leaflet it says 10 days?
I really want to test early, prehaps Sunday. Somebody send the   to me x


----------



## starlight82

Darling - I want to test Sunday too but hubby says may aswell just wait one more day


----------



## Darlbag

My DH is pretty much the same and I think in my heart of hearts I know they know best.
Is anyone watching Come Dine with Me? I love it xx


----------



## starlight82

Yeah deep down ino he's right and he's now hid the test lol im watching come dine with me too


----------



## Darlbag

The one with one long blonde hair just doesn't stop rambling on does she! xx


----------



## Toddy74

She really does talk the blonde one doesn't she lol. 
I love four in a bed too its funny


----------



## Lyndsmac

Ok girls I want to test aswell but too scared that if I get neg it will burst my bubble  

I'm a follow the leader type so I'm waiting for one of you to give me the go ahead?? Starlight Darlbag xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Im too scared Lyndsmac  
I may on the weekend though  
I love four in a bed too xx


----------



## starlight82

Omg I want to slap her she done my head in hope she doesn't win lol yeah we love 4 in a bed too haha

Im def waiting till Monday as hubby says im also scared in case I get a negative as I've ny hopes a bit to high I think :/ xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Darlbag when is ur otd?xxx


----------



## incywincy

Lynds, follow me, I tested on day 6  

My cheap 10miu tests have arrived and I'm testing tomorrow. I just see the early negative as a 'not yet', but I haven done this before so I have no previous experience with the disappointment. 

Darlbag, my symptoms have lessened too and I was convinced that it's not worked today. I keep telling myself that not everyone has symptoms but I just don't 'feel' anything now that makes me think there's anything in there. 

After reading the last two pages, I'm so glad I'm not on cyclogest! 

I'm going to go wake dp up now, as I'm really bored! Have a good evening all x


----------



## Darlbag

Starlight - I know, shes irritating, just rambling on about nothing haha. Bless her.
Lyndmac - OTD is 4 July, back up the clinic. What a nailbiting wait for that phonecall, eh? When is yours?
IncyWincy - You are going to become a serial tester.   will be around to sort you out hehe.
That is how I feel, there is just no sign to go with  
xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Ladies 

Goodness, lots of posts today! I have been trying to catch up!

Toddy, not sure if this is the same, but at the end of my wee it hurts alot! I was tested for an infection but I dont have one so have put it down to a slow healing process.

CupCake, my transfer was down on the 23rd June ( this was a 5 day transfer) however my test date is the 5th July! 

Been getting lots of aches and twinges today - thought I was feeling up to walking 10 mins into town at lunch, I realised on route it wasnt so much of a good idea! 

How is everyone doing, Im slowly going insane and thinking I may test on Sunday. This would be 15 days after my trigger shot so I think all the hcg from that would be gone. 4 days before my official test date - dying to test but at the same time not sure I will be able to!


----------



## Darlbag

I think we will all be caving in on Sunday...
I will be buying the really cheap HPTs though so I keep an open mind with the result
xx


----------



## starlight82

Is it best to buy a cheap test or a dear one?


----------



## incywincy

I know, I'm naughty   I'm sure I'll be different next month once I've had the shock of a real bfn. 

Start thinking of good things about a bfn. For me:

Another trip to Copenhagen, which I loved;
I am going to have a cup of coffee! 
And a cold glass of white wine! I'm not much of a wine drinker, but I've got a real thirst for a glass right now;
A couple of weeks to do some serious power dog walking, walk off this biscuit paunch I'm redeveloping;
Stilton. 

I'm sure some more will come to me soon!


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

I havent been able to buy any bar clearblue I dont want anything to 'go wrong' when I test. 

But Im sure the cheap ones must be fine.


----------



## incywincy

Starlight, I'd use a good one if you're only testing on otd. Get some online, but make sure they deliver in time. I'm u#ing cheapies now but would clarify wit a good one on the day.


----------



## Darlbag

IncyWincy - I also would like a chilled glass of white wine or a can of pear cider. And even though I stopped smoking 4 months ago for tx, I shall be having one of those if it is a BFN xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

I'm going to have a big drunken blowout,Mmm I can smell the jagerbombs   xxx


----------



## incywincy

I might manage a cheeky *** too! I kept the last few in my last packet for emergencies. 

It's weird, I'm not a big drinker, but not being able to drink is making want to drink all sorts! Margheritas, mojitos, beer, whisky  

Lol, lyndsmac, I'm tempted to get ****** too now!


----------



## Darlbag

LyndsMac - I love jager bombs, I am convinced they improve my concentration and that when I am drunk, invincible haha. Until I wake up the next day and cannot remember anything from the previous night haha.
I have my friends on stand by for next weekend just incase. Who says alcohol doesn't solve anything? It sure helps xx


----------



## Toddy74

Shame we don't live near each other we could start a bfn party just incase. 
Anyway enough talk about BFNs let's keep positive.
I was told to buy a good brand of test not a cheap one I haven't got mine yet or I would never be able to leave it in its packet.
I've still got 8 days to go


----------



## Darlbag

BFN party sounds great - hope it doesn't come to that and we all get the BFP's we deserve  
It is going to become a real dilemma whether to test early or not. Its doing my head in right now
xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Girls please help me,how old were my embryos when I had transfer?they were thawed mon then put back wed so that's 3 days but do I count the day of collection and they were frozen then next day so is this day 5?xxx


----------



## starlight82

Think im gonna be the size of a house soon only had tea 2 hrs ago & I've just sent hubby to the chippy for a pie coz im starving


----------



## Darlbag

Ive never been so massive. Its utterly depressing. Tried to diet during DR and couldn't lose a pound!
I blame the hormones xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Dont worry girls you need to be good to your bodies at the moment and give them what they want - fingers crossed in a week or so we will see its all been worth it!

x


----------



## Toddy74

Every morning I wake up at 4.30am on the dot and then can't sleep. What's happening to me I'm usually a nightmare to get up in the morning.
Anyone else turned into an insomniac?


----------



## AlexandraP

Hi Toddy74, I'm in your corner last two days I have woken at 3am. I'm usually quite a deep sleeper, I don't think the getting up to pee on the hour is helping much either!!. 

I just want to say thank you to everyone that  replied to my thread yesterday, I think I was having a mini meltdown!! 😥. I've calmed down a bit now, I think all the hormones and stress finally got to me. Will the 2 16days ever come to an end??


----------



## AlexandraP

FYI I've been given a 16day OTD wait but I this is a standard wait with the CRGH for whatever stage your embies are put back.


----------



## Toddy74

Hi Alexandra, glad I'm not the only one lol 16 days wait poor you 2 qweeks is bad enough.
When is you OTD?


----------



## AlexandraP

4th of July lol I have no patience I'm testing on a daily basis, I have a positive but don't think I'll really believe it until test day and once I've had a scan. I don't want to build my hopes up again.  When is yours?


----------



## Darlbag

Morning Ladies
How are we all?
Toddy - I, too, am up through the night, usually between 3-5. And keep having really vivid dreams. I think it is the dreams that are waking me up.
Alexandra - I also test on 4th July, 6 days to go  

xx


----------



## starlight82

Morning ladies,
Hope your all feeling okay. The days are getting closer and I dunno if im excited or nervous.

Done my boobs check this morning (told ya im obsessed with em) veins very much there round my nipples r big n got spots and I keep getting like a shooting pain at the side of my right obe, very strange. 

Has it been hot lately? At night I've been waking up sweating even slept with no pj bottoms on last night and was still sweating 

Im still wanting to test early but trying to be a good girl and wait till Monday like hubby wants but going to buy a test or 2 tomorrow so Ile have 3 altogether and I might, just might test on Sunday


----------



## Redhead74

HI donna,

I did speak to my clinic yesterday they said not to worry and the pains coud be anything...ummm....still worried though.

Had them last time and it was a BFN ;0(

Hello to everyone on here today. 

I do find it difficult to catch up on al he post so please forgive me ....

xxx


----------



## Toddy74

Alexandra I test the day after you not even bought a test so no temptation to test early but boy do I want to go and buy one.
That's great you have a positive  
Darlbag ooo vivid dreams are common in pregnancy let's hope that's the case for you huh 
Starlight you are doing so well holding off especially if you have bought the test.
It's a case of wanting to know but not isn't it really.
7 days to go for me


----------



## Darlbag

Right Ladies...
I am seriously caving in here!
I am 7dp2dt.. When can I test?? I am wanting to go buy a clear blue and get it done with.
Driving myself  
Xx


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi Darlbag, I got a BFP 11 days after a 3 day transfer. (14 days) you are only on 9 days past EC so it could quite possibly be negative. I would wait if I were you till at least Tuesday..... sorry! A negative won't help your stress levels and its better not knowing. Once you know its either stressful again waiting for 12 weeks (which is much longer and harder that the 2ww - you become very paranoid!) or ttc again. I would chill and wait (easier said than done I know!) GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## starlight82

Hi, little bit worried. Just been toilet and I had like a dark colour on the tissue it wasn't red or pink. Shown it my friend she recorded s it could be the tissue I've used coz im at a museum n not got the beat of toilet paper


----------



## starlight82

Any body around?

Think it's all over for me as I've started bleeding


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey starlight! How are you feeling now and is it dark or does it look like af? How many days past transfer are you again? X


----------



## starlight82

Hi it's gone pink now and I test on Monday


----------



## mrs kristicle

Well then I would hold out hope because you can still get light blleding all the way through pregnancy, its not that uncommon, just try not to stress out too much, I know its easier said than done but there's no point worrying until you know there's something to worry about! I'll have my fingers crossed for you hon!!


----------



## starlight82

In foods of tests   would there be any point doing a test now?


----------



## honey bee

Starlight... I'm sharing your pain.. AF has hit today...
I feel sick and numb   

Sending you a    

This rollercoster isn't nice  

Love you all

HB x


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Starlight, you should still test to confirm whether its BFN or BFP  sending you lots of  

Honeybee have you tested yet? Sending lots of   too xxx


----------



## starlight82

Should I test now


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Starlight, 

Im no expert at this (yet) but I would say you would be better holding off until the morning as your hcg will be stronger and easier for a HPT to detect it.


----------



## starlight82

Hi Ile wait till morning but I do think it's not worked for us


----------



## Lyndsmac

Starlight   oh now hun,what's it like?is it fresh red or brownish?if it were me id just test xxx
Honeyber     don't really know what to say to you sweetie,try keep strong xxx


----------



## starlight82

Hi it's pinkish colour done a test it had one line so negative but gonna do another in the morning


----------



## Lyndsmac

Starlight honestly Hon,try not to worry cause pinkish isn't a bad sign,there is a diff between that and full blown af,please keep me up to date with how u are    xxx


----------



## honey bee

Thank you girls..

No I havn't done a test..

I called the clinic and they have told me I need to still do a test on Sunday..

I feel like its almost to put closure on this cycle ready to start again..

For us it's red now when I wipe.. 

The Nurse did say it was possible to still be pregnant however she also said you know deep down if it the real AF and I feel it is...

Gutted!!! 

I hope for you it's spotting xxxxx

Starlight.. Normally I would say don't test however if you feel it's going to be a bpn.. Just do it if you feel you need too...
Really feeling your pain.. We are Devistated!! 

 

Come on girls... I want to see some BFP over the next few weeks xxx

HB xx


----------



## starlight82

Honey bee im really really sorry    xxx

I can't stop going to the toilet and checking. It's still pink but not a lot. Trying to stay positive but done a test and it was negative. Gonna do another in the morning


----------



## Tito

Ladies dont give up yet


----------



## incywincy

Starlight, don't lose hope! Go to bed early so the morning comes quickly and see what the test says then. Fx its better news. 

Honey bee, I'm sorry to hear that af has turned up. Are you going to test for peace of mind? 

I'm having strange twinges again. I don't know if it's imminent af now. It's due on Sunday, but I don't usually get pains at all until it actually starts. I suppose my first sign will be my temp drop in the mornings. That's the most stressful part if the day for me. 

Darlbag, are you going to test yet? I can see you caving to temptation now! You will be very good if you resist! I tested this morn, got nothing, will keep testing until the witch shows her face.


----------



## starlight82

Just been and bought a first response digital test to do in the morning. ****ed up in bed now eyes r heavy so prob b sleep soon. 

Will message u all tomorrow with the results but to b honest im not holding my hopes up


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Sending lots of love to you Starlight82, 

I have everything crossed that the morning brings new hope xx


----------



## incywincy

starlight82 said:


> Just been and bought a first response digital test to do in the morning. ****ed up in bed now eyes r heavy so prob b sleep soon.
> 
> Will message u all tomorrow with the results but to b honest im not holding my hopes up


Was the typo a Freudian slip? 

Good luck for the morning Starlight x


----------



## Darlbag

Honeybee - I am sorry, big hugs  
Starlight - I have everything crossed for you  

This sure is hard work ladies xx


----------



## Toddy74

Starlight I am praying and keeping everything crossed for you sending you a big .
Honeybee I am sorry to hear you are bleeding .
This is so emotional.
Darlbag hang in there you so nearly at your OTD.
TMy thoughts are with everyone going through this ordeal.xx


----------



## KateBoothby

Starlight do you mean tucked up? 
Good luck tomorrow morning. Kate x.


----------



## HJones0809

Just reading back on my phone. I really hope and pray you get better news in the morning all those having an horrendous day   thinking and praying for you all xxx


----------



## cupcake30

honeybee -really sorry to hear you are bleeding,
I missed everyone here today as I went to work, but it was so good to take my mind off the 2ww for the day!
I even dream about cyclogest at night time (euuwww) I know it's weird when I have chosen to go back to work to keep busy, but I have this irrational fear that if I start spotting when I am at work I'll lose the plot and lose my job into the bargain. Even though the senior people at work know and are the nicest about everything, even buying me fizzy water and chocolate bars!!
Last night had a big meltdown and got my parents to help do laundry and make meals because dear husband has to work late, they are fabulous. I so want them to know the joy of being grandparents (sniff)
Anyway, only 13 days to go (!!!! my mad clinic giving me an official test date of 18days post transfer - why!?)
honeybee, your breast obsession made me laugh! I am squeezing mine all the time to see if they are tender! (they are) and they don't fit in any of my bras. Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey guys, starlight let us know how the test goes in the morning, we will be thinking of you, 
Honeybee, so sorry you think it hasn't worked I know its devastating when af turns up! 
I am a little worried nmyself now, I've been working tonight and had to bring in some patio furniture and started getting sharp paind around my ovary area same sort of pain I have been getting just a bit stronger :-s I hope I haven't done anything!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to send         and      to Honey Bee and Starlight

Catch up tomorrow ladies

Donna


----------



## AlexandraP

Honey bee I'm so sorry to hear your news it's heartbreaking I know 😓. I'm thinking of you.

Starlight, good luck later on 🙏


----------



## Toddy74

Alexandra are you having trouble sleeping too. Can't believe another 4.30 start and I didn't get to bed until 1.30 either.
My thoughts are with starlight this morning


----------



## starlight82

Went to the loo at 2am had no pinkwhen I wiped. Went loo ay 6am and had a little streak of pink on the tissue. Done a digital test which read negative. Still done the cyclogest as told may the nurse and will see how the day goes. Were hoping it's to early to test but I think it's just wishful thinking


----------



## DandD

Hi all
Honey bee I'm so sorry to here ur sad news  thinking of you
Starlight! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is well!
afm- Had a terrible night kept waking really abruptly and then this morning I have period like pains and some brown isIh blood when I wipe which is normally the way my af starts! Gutted doesn't even come into it! 

Fingers crossed everyone elses 2ww is going smoothly! 

Take care 
D


----------



## Toddy74

DandD when is your OTD? Hoping it is not bad news for you.
We could really do with some good news here ladies.
Starlight I'm still keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## starlight82

Thank you all. My mum recons it could be too early to test and told me not to test now till Monday


----------



## DandD

Hi Toddy 
My OTD is 4/7 I'm now 6dp5det!
I agree defo need some good news from someone! 
D  x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Starlight - don't give up hope yet,if its implantation then the hcg wont of started to produce yet,I'm thinking of you cause I know you'll be going crazy xxx

DandD - I also think this sounds promising,are you going to test earlyxxx

AFM I have still got a breaking back and I had some shooting pains last night in my tummy,my periods have bn a little all over the place since I started tx so I'm not entirely sure when they're due so I suppose that sort of a weight of my mind,if I know when they were due id drive myself nuts xxx


----------



## Redhead74

Morning ladies - how i everyone today?

My thoughts are with Starlight and honeybee - keep strong and positive - thinking of you - hope you are ok.    it is such an emotional time.

mrs kristicle - don't worry about sharp pains - I have been getting load of these!!! I am sure you have not done anything wrong. xx

Lyndsmac - hope the shooting pains are good new as this is apparently quite normal.

Love to all xx


----------



## starlight82

Hi Lyndsmac, is it not to late for implantation bleeding thou im 14 days past transfer due to test on Monday. My mum recons it is but I dunno, I want to believe it is. I was due my period either Monday or Wednesday but can either be early or late and ino the cyclogest can slow it down too xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey Starlight my acupunturist days ppl can have late implantation?I'm not sure how late this means but its some hope for you to hang onto,I also read a post somewhere on here that someone got af and still got BFP at bloods xxx


----------



## starlight82

Don't think im having bloods done,.nothing has ever been mentioned. Just told to do hpt on Monday and ring them with the results. 

I think it's over and im.just kidding myself that it will be okay. I've got back ache and light pains in ny stomach


----------



## mrs kristicle

Its soo hatd to stay positive and I'm climbing the walls trying not to test!!
Thanks for the reassurance redhead, I just got myself into a bit of a tizz about it, back is hurting and still getting slight pain on one side (the side I would have ovulated from if I did at all). By my calculations I'm still only 13dpo so tomorrow would be 2weeks?! I may cave in and test on sunday bacuse I think the wait is stressing me out too much I think I would rather just know either way!!
We don't seem to be having much luck this cycle do we?? I hope we get some good news soon and starlight and honeybee my heart goes out to you both, try and stay strong!


----------



## Tito

Honeybee n Starlight am really sorry   for u ladies


----------



## cupcake30

Starlight, honeybee, thinking of you both today.
Question which is grossing me out but I have to ask:
how long does the cyclogest have to stay in for to get absorbed? My clinic told me to lie down for 20-30mins after putting it in, but I find when I go to the toilet some of it always comes out and it's freaking me out in case it isn't being absorbed properly!
I'm still trying to drink 2 litres of water a day but every time I use the loo I'm freaking about the cyclogest - is this normal??
Had tiny amount of spotting 2 days ago which really freaked me out as I'm only 5 days post transfter but now all settling, so just hoping and praying 
   to all who are further along in the 2ww - thinking of everyone xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Morning Ladies 
Starlight - Try and stay positive. Easier said than done, I know  
LyndsMac, Tito, Toddy, Miss Kristicle, IcklePickle, IncyWincy & everyone I have forgotten - How are you all today?  

AFM - Well, yesterday was a bit of a down day and today is much the same. I suddenly had the feeling that the outcome is not going to be a positive one. I know we all go through these different emotions but I have a good intuition usually. I am in bed today, watching films and trying to forget. I will be happy when this is over next Wednesday
xxx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Girls,

God, we're all going through it in one degree or another at the moment arent we! I left work at lunch today to work from home as I started feeling very heavy in my stomach and lower back - just as I do before my period comes. I just couldnt face the thought of that starting at work! Im so scared things wont work  I had a migraine last night too - again a sign of my period. ( although in my mind I am trying to put that down to the heat!)

I suppose we are all getting much closer to our test date and over analysing everything now, but odds would say some of us will be BFP so lets keep hopeful girls!

Sending lots of   and   to you all. 

x


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Cupcake - I jsut saw your post about spotting at 5 days post transfer - this could definatly be implantation bleeding- I have my fingers crossed for you   x


----------



## starlight82

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for all your kind and caring words there def keeping me think positive. Still pink blood appearing after I wipe so really hoping im spotting. My boobs are still veiny noticeable more at night and I've a stitch like pain on the left side if my stomach and a bit of pain if I press against it. 

I just don't no, my heads all over the place and I've just been in bed all day. Gonna hang out now till Monday then test as planned.

Hope your all okay and staying strong

Xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi All, 

Going  

If I test now I will be 13days post trigger / 11 days post egg collection / and 6 days post transfer.

I know I may get a negative as its quite soon, but will the hcg from the trigger be out of my system?


----------



## Tito

Iclepickle stay away from that test


----------



## Dolphins

If I can manage not to test and I'm now 12 dpt 5dt, I am sure you ladies can be patient too.  

If you have had a blastocyst, it is not safe to test until 9 dpt, and if it was a 3 day transfer it may be 11/12 dpt.


----------



## Darlbag

I have been silly and done a test. 8 days past 2 day transfer. 
Dont know why I did it xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Darlbag 

Please dont beat yourself up,ive just tested too 7dp 2dt coulnt resist, not beating myself up i knew what the result would be.

Did this last time on a 3dt and it eventually turned into bfp It is so hard isnt it  we both get tere in the end sending  to you onwards and upwards so they say

Katie xx


----------



## Tito

Oh Susan i envy your will power


----------



## Darlbag

Juicy - Glad I am not alone. Was yours a negative?
Whens OTD for you? Xx


----------



## Darlbag

Wednesday xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Susan your so patient-12 dpt 5dt would be my otd, I dont think I can wait that long - when is your test date?

Juicy and darlbag, how do you feel after testing? 

xxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Darlbag 

Yes it was negative but still early days for us both,my otd is thursday the day after you,i tested early in my first cycle it was neg but it turned into bfp on day 12,so dont loose heart yet my lovly 

Katie xx


----------



## incywincy

Starlight, I don't know how you're managing to not test!  I'd be peeing over half of Boots by now! The fact that it hasn't turned to full AF is promising, so don't give up hope.

Juicy and Darlbag, welcome to the sad early testers club.  I did another one today too, still negative.  I'm just going to do one every morning now.

Mrs Kristicle, wouldn't 2 weeks be long enough?  I don't understand why some clinics give really long testing dates and others don't.  Mine told me not to test until Tuesday, but AF is due on Sunday.

I am with Darlbag in being convinced it hasn't worked.  I was feeling like that a bit yesterday, but especially today since I took my temp this morning and it has dropped a little, which it does a day or two before AF.  It's not really low, but it's a big enough drop down.  If it drops more tomorrow, I will pretty much know for sure that it hasn't worked.  But I will still pee on that stick!  Might as well, I've still got 14 left...

I hope the next few days brings us a few BFPs, we need something to cheer the thread up!


----------



## mrs kristicle

Hey incywincy, sorry to hear that you don't think its worked, but I will still cross my fingers for you anyways!! I think 2 weeks should be enough but I guess because I didn't have a trigger shot or anything that they gave me an extra 5 days just in case I ovulated late but due to cm and ov pain I'm pretty certain that I ov'd on the 16th making tomorrow 14dpo!! Think I've waited quite long enough and I'm gonna test on sunday and if its negative then I will wait and test again on thursday just in case I was late!  to everyone else and good luck to any naughty early testers tomorrow!!!


----------



## Darlbag

Incywincy - I very much doubt I will poas again. May aswell hold out until weds. I feel awful.
Got everything crossed for you mrs! Xx


----------



## incywincy

Mrs Kristicle, thanks for the fx.  Good luck with testing tomorrow if you do it.  It might come to nothing, but it doesn't seem as if it's likely you'd get a false positive, which I think is the worst outcome.  At least a negative means you can hope the HCG isn't strong enough yet.

Darlbag, sorry to hear you're feeling so awful.  Are you doing anything nice at the weekend to take your mind off it a little?

I am starting to look ahead to the next round of treatment, looking at the days it might fall and how it will work out for time off work.  If I focus on that, hopefully I will have something to keep me going if AF turns up.


----------



## Dolphins

Ladies - my OTD is on Monday, and it couldn't come too soon.  Yes, I suppose I am patient, but I can't say that it isn't tempting wanting to test, but I am going to try and hold out. 

Started getting pains again yesterday though, and my fiance say's that I am getting pre-menstrul, however I haven't started bleeding, so really think that it hasn't worked.  We will find out on Mon. afternoon one way or another.


----------



## Emilia83

Hi Ladies,

Hope all is well...My test date is the 7th July, anyone else? 
Todays is 3 days post ET and i have been getting bad pains...i had to blastocysts transfered on tuesday and now im feeling very  that im getting these period pains...Have been crying for a bit too. DH thinks im being abit over the top but i swear, he doesnt get how im feeling!!!!   
   that everythings is going well...and that its just the implantation thats taking place!! x


----------



## starlight82

Well I've gone from pink to red when I wipe. Gonna wait till Monday to test but ino it will be negative. Already spoke about trying again with my hubby, we agreed to try in another 6-8 month's as we need yo clear debt we made for this one then start saving again. I was an egg donner, which I.may do again if I can.

Good to you all, your all.such lovely ladies and I will come back to see how you all have done.


----------



## Toddy74

Emilia try not to worry a lot of us have had bad cramps and pains it could be everything settling from EC still.
It doesn't mean things haven't worked so try to remain positive as getting upset wont do you any good. I know it's really hard.
Darlbag don't beat yourself up about testing it is such a difficult time. You must have been prepared a little for what the outcome would be at this stage so don't give up hope yet. I think you are doin gthe right thing now by waiting until your OTD. It's not worth POS every day just try and hold out for Wednesday and I'll keep everything crossed for you.
Starlight I am so sorry imwas really hoping that AF would not arrive fully and things could still be positive for you. Sending you lots of hugs  
Susan well done you for holding off testing and fingers crossed you get you BFP.
Everyone else who is still waiting keep positive and fingers crossed all round xxx


----------



## Tito

Ladies morning i have a confession to make dh left very early this morning to queque for wimbledon i got so bored and decied i would do just one sneaky test with my cb stick.Problem is its only 4dp5dt and my OTD is not until Thursday but the test says Pregnant 1-2 weeks could this be really happening i really don't want to be getting so excited at this point but am   it is never had a BFP in my life n gosh could this be real...help why did i do it no am driving myself mad....  

Emilia my DH thinks am over the top too thats men for u


----------



## ELKA82

Morning ladies.

9dp3dt

Nae happy bunny i am today. Had my blood test done and asked nurse when they gonna phone to let me know. And she answered that they gonna wait till tuesday and have another one done, and only after that they gonna tell me. I was sure that they gonna check today and repeat on 12dp3dt. Dont know if i can wait that long        

Sorry.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Tito congrats hun!!! You didn't have a trigger shot did you? If you didn't then defo BFP and some much needed good news for the group

Starlight I'm so sorry hun   I was holding out hope for you xxx

So I test Monday also and have resisted the pee sticks,I am having crazy dreams about tx tho which is driving me   xxx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

What an awful day, I am convinced my period is on its way and feel so deflated, Im not sure I have too much hope left  

I woke up and did a test at 2am too - I shouldnt have I know. Im still 5 days off otd but my stomach is aching so much Im just waiting to see red.


----------



## incywincy

Tito, congrats on the BFP!  Good to see some positive news.

Elka, that's really rubbish.  Why would they test today if they're only going to go off the next blood test anyway.  Could you not HPT to find out for yourself?

Emilia, not to worry too much.  I know it's hard, but from what I've read on here, period pains are common because of all the messing with your bits when doing the egg collection.

Starlight, I'm so sorry it's turned into full AF.  I was convinced you were one of our BFPs.  I hope you manage to get the debt down quickly, or win the lottery!

AFM, nothing new to report.  I feel a little premenstrual.  I am a bit irrationally irritable, boobs are sore, due tomorrow or Monday.  Negative test again today, not a whisper of a line there.  And I'm sitting here filling my face with Lindt choccies!  Last night I had two cupcakes for supper and practically inhaled them whole. Definitely due on!


----------



## Tito

(((Iclepickle))) dont give up yet love    AF hasnt started u never know it could be a symtom


----------



## incywincy

Iclepickle, I'm sorry I mean to say to you before, try to hang in there, you've still got a few days left.  I've had period pains quite a lot since the day after IUI, and I never usually get them until the morning I actually come on.

I think I need to get off the computer actually, as I have spent the last hour analysing and reanalysing my Fertility Friend charts and trawling through the charts of other FF users to see if my temp drop might mean anything.  I am none the wiser and just driving myself crazy.  I hate Monday mornings but am actually wishing my weekend away here as I just wish it was the next morning so I could temp again!

I am going to do some housework.  That shows how bad things are getting - housework is my utter, utter last resort, only to be done when there's something worse that needs avoiding!


----------



## Darlbag

Morning ladies
Starlight - Still keeping everything crossed for you  
Tito - Wow you could be our first BFP! Exciting! 
Incywincy - Hope that line changes for OTD x
Icklepickle - I know how your feeling and its pretty awful. I spent most of yesterday in bed crying feeling dead cert its all over but please put your chin up and try to remain positive  
Lyndsmac - You are amazing holding out on not POAS! Well Done you!
 will be proud  

AFM - I dont know how but I have managed to crawl out of the black hole I was in yesterday.
I have been peeing al the time but as much as it can be an early preg symptom, I do pee alot just before and during my period. Boobs are sore again but again,  another period symptom.
I think im going to buy a clearblue digital today and test tomorrow and Monday. 
At least digital tells you straight. Me and dh had the clearblue plus out the bin last night examining what we thought was a faint line but says in leaflet, disregard any change after 10 minutes. Ah what a waiting game this is. I do feel like ive prepared myself for a BFN which is good because I dont ever want to feel like I did yesterday, ever again!! Xxx


----------



## Toddy74

Icklepickle I was feeling like you yesterday was convinced I was getting AF and felt really low but feel ok again today.
Darlbag I am still hoping for good news from you.
I still have until Thursday until OTD but keeping really busy and active to take my mind off it as much as possible.
Still thinking and sending lots of  and   to everyone xx


----------



## HJones0809

Emilia82 you've got the same test date as me  
One week to go!! I'd test today if I could but I know it would be a bfn as its so early ... Or is it? xx


----------



## starlight82

Im super confused as my periods not fully come it's only when I go to the toilet and it's red not loads and not a little and I've still blue veins on my boobs. Been told to continue with the cyclogest till Monday then test first thing.
My head is just so full of feelings.


----------



## incywincy

Hjones - It's too early.  But that didn't stop me!  First tested last Saturday, still testing, still getting negatives, not due to test until Tuesday.  I think it just makes me feel like I'm doing something.  And I only have to focus on waiting until the next morning for a possible answer instead of looking ahead to a far away date.

Not everyone is like that though, some people really regret testing early, so if you're considering it, think about how you might react when you see a (possibly false) negative.

Starlight - what dpo are you?  If it were me, I'd just be on that peestick anyway, there's no way I'd be waiting until Monday.


----------



## starlight82

I done one yesterday and it was not pregnant


----------



## incywincy

Sorry, I am not keeping track of people's posts very well!

I can only hope the next two days pass quickly for you.  Have you got something to do to keep you busy?  I still have plenty of housework to be done if you're desperate!


----------



## cupcake30

Starlight - still thinking of you
I think my boobs are veiny today but also had a small spot which caused major freak-out-age. But now nothing more and am resting.
Arg don't think I can take another 10 days until OTD. Not that I want AF, but at least I'd KNOW
I'm also really annoyed with our clinic for giving us a ridiculously late OTD, DH is dead set against testing early but by my calculations I *could* test as early as 4th july, had trigger on 19th june, ec on 21st june then day 3 ET on 24th.....


----------



## starlight82

Definitely all over for me ladies. Spoke to the nurse, have to stop the cyclogest and let my period come thru ass thats wot its tryin to do now....Ive to ring on Monday to arrange a follow up consultation with the doctor. 
Were wanting to try again a.s.a.p - ive been a egg donnor and i plan to donate again to help with the funds to try for ourselves again soon as we can.
I like to try and help others while getting my dream and i hope and pray its worked for the lady who received a good number of my eggs.

Good luck to you all, you such lovely ladies and thank you for being here for me


----------



## HJones0809

Starlight I'm so saddened to hear your news xx take good care of yourself and take comfort from your family and friends around you ... sending you a huge hug. 
Hannah xxx


----------



## ELKA82

Oh girls.  I did get my phone call.......... And ..............................              I am in total shock. Still need another blood test in wednesday to confirm everything is fine. OMG i am so happy


----------



## Lyndsmac

Starlight I'm so sorry for you hun       you are a fantastic person for donating your eggs xxxx

Elka82 congrats yeehhhaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!  

Is that 2 that's had bfp now? Oh man I so want to test but way tooooo scared,dh wont let me either-ive worked out af due btw tmoz and the but otd mon

Aarrgghhhhh help me I'm going   xxx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Starlight82 sending you lots of  

Tito and Elka congratulations, that really is truely wonderful news - I can imagine how thrilled you must be!  

Everyone else Im sending lots of    and   your way.

xx


----------



## incywincy

Aww, Starlight, I'm sorry.  What a long drawn out process it was too, slowly coming on like that and confusing you.  I hope that you can get on and try again soon.

Elka - congratulations! Glad they didn't keep you waiting until Wednesday!


----------



## HJones0809

Congratulations Elka!!! xxx


----------



## Toddy74

Starlight I am truly sorry it is over for you this cycle but what you have potentially done for othe rpeople donating your eggs is a wonderful thing and I believe in karma so you will get your positive one day hopefully next time round.
Elka a huge congratulations to you


----------



## poppy2012

Hi ladies,   s to all of you no matter what stage you are at. 
Not due to test until thurs 5th and DH also dead against it but still very tempted, booked myself a busy week to keep mind off of things as best as possible.

I have been reading through here reading peoples signs and symptons as I cant say that I am feeling anything at all, I have irregular periods too so cant even go on that to help me.

normally I cherish my weekends... I cant wait for this one to be over and into next week! xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in to say....

Starlight82 i am so very sorry to read your news     my thoughts are with you both x x

   to you early testers!

and also  Honey Bee for testing tomorrow your OTD    

Donna


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies with OTD's tommorrow   fx for all of u


----------



## HJones0809

for all those lucky ladies testing tomorrow!!! I'm not jealous at all that I have to wait another week!! 

Am I the only one missing   !!??


----------



## cupcake30

LOL I miss BMS too but I hope one day we'll get back to doing it just for fun!
Starlight
To the girls testing tomorrow - thinking of you still


----------



## mrs kristicle

Wow cant believe how much ive missed today! I am going to do my best to catch up, here goes........

Icklepickle - I am so sorry that you are feeling down today, hopefully things will be better in the morning!
Tito- congrats, thats such wonderful news and its soo good hearing some positive outcomes!
Darlbag - glad you are out of your hole and back on track, those signs you mentioned could be pregnancy signs so I am going to hold out hope for you yet!!
Starlight - I am soo so sorry that things didn't work for you this time, especially after all you have been through! You are such an angel for donating and good things come to good people so your time will come, good luck saving for next time!
Lyndsmacs- I hope that the testing isnt driving you too crazy, my dh thinks i should test early to stop me from going mad :-(
Honeybee - good luck tomorrow i will be thinking of you!

AFM - well today has been a crazy day, got a new job offer, a volunteer placement in a school and had to drop my sister back at my mums house after she had been staying with us.
my symptoms have been going into overdrive, either that or my imagination has, today i have had the usual backache and cramps/shooting pains, but also peeing like crazy, extremely often but hardly any at all. plus my mum made me a ham sandwich and the smell made my stomach churn (which is unusual because i eat ham all the time!) so i think im going to have to test or my hopes are just going to keep rocketing untill it all comes crashing down!   be damned i am going to take a test tomorrow morning which should be 15dpo, and if i get a bfn then i have a lovely day out planned to distract me and i will test again on otd just in case but at least i will know because its the not knowing that is doing me in!

     to everyone else and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## mrs kristicle

Did the test this morning, BFN, even though I had prepared myself it still really hurts, not holding out any hope that it was too early because I'm pretty sure I worked my dayes out properly, will test again thirs as a formality but now that I've tested I'm sure af will be here any day, that's usually how it works. I just hope I don't get all these symptoms next time because they have just been a bit cruel really, I've had everything  oh well I suppose I will just have to pick myself up and carry on.
Honeybee, hope you have a better outcome today x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Morning lovely ladies

Sorry no personals from me today - tested this morning to get BFN bn up crying since 5.30 and my head is banging,I'm quite shocked by how upset I was because I was much better the last time,ah well someone once said you need to take a positive from every negative......I'm looking forward to special curdles with dh  

I will continue to   for those left to test and hope that your dream come true xxxx

Mrs kristicle     xxxxx


----------



## honey bee

Hi ladies.... 

Come on... Please let's start to get a sea of BFP...

Did our test ( I have been good and hadn't tested)
   
We knew it though.. The AF I had was full on..  

Good luck girls!!!

HB xxxxxxx


----------



## RJS

Can I join you?


Honey, Mrs K & Lyndsmac, so sorry to read your news   Life is so hard, be kind to yourselves. Xx


I had DE IVF in Cyprus Thurs 21st. Having a blood test Tues 3rd. Will also do a hpt that morning...if I last that long   . Am scared of poas a stick in case it's negative again... 


How is everyone feeling? My symptoms are minimal, so am not sure what to think.... 


Take care all. Xx


----------



## Toddy74

Mrs Kristicle,Honeybee and Lyndsmac am so sorry it's not the news we all hoped for you. Sending   all round.
We really need some positives here ladies.
Rjs welcome not too long for you to wait now.
AFM not a lot to report few odd twinges occassional cramping pain which worries me but just trying to keep busy until Thursday.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

RJS wishing you a warm welcome to the thread, lots and lots of       and  winging their way to you 

Honey Bee sending a massive   your way today so sorry even though you suspected the result ....

Lyndsmac sending lots of           for OTD tomorrow and a change in the peestick, i didnt test BFP on a peestick until after OTD i hope the same may be so for you

Sending  and        to all

Donna


----------



## Lyndsmac

Ah don't say that Donnamarie I didn't take pessary this morning and also haven't took tablets xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Lyndsmac, when was ET, how old were your embies 

This is my opinion (personal and not medical one)

Our clinics give us OTD for a reason, unless told otherwise by clinic to continue meds until OTD just to cover all bases is it too late to take meds for today  Just as a precaution


----------



## Lyndsmac

ET was the 20th not sure how old they were,had ec 27th July,freeze all-thaw on the 18th June tfr the 20th so only 12 day wait?xxx

Ive took pessary and will take tablets just as precaution,thanks Donnamarie xxx


----------



## linseysport

Hi everyone,

I am brand new to this site & to the world of fertility treatment and currently undergoing my first ICSI cycle as en ED at LWC Darlington, with my DP who also needed SSR on day of EC, due to insufficient sperm provided in his sample (bless him )
We needed IVF treatment due to DP having a low sperm count & poor motility following a vaso-vasectomy in 2010 after having vasectomy in 2004.

I had my ET (single blastocyst embryo graded 5AA) on Mon 25th June & am now in my 2WW (hell on earth  ) making me 6DP5DT. I have had similar symptoms to alot of people on here, especially large sore boobs, backache, stitch like pains & basically feeling like I am getting AF...but I did have some of these prior to ET after starting Cyclogest pessaries, so not sure what it is down to??!!

Anyway, this morning on visiting the bathroom I noticed a small amount of brown discharge (sorry if TMI ) when I wipe & am confused as to whether this may be an implantation bleed or sadly the start of AF. 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks you.

Linseysport x


----------



## Toddy74

Linseysport welcome to the forum.
I would not worry at this stage about the brown discharge as at the stage you are it could be implantation bleeding. I know from reading on here it is very common and as long as it is not bright red it is less concerning.
Personally I think a lot of the symptoms are down to the pessaries and also the body recovering still from EC and transfer.
Lots of people get the same symptoms and it seems equal amounts go on to get either BFN or BFP.
I am now 10dpt and trying to keep active and busy until OTD.
Keep positive and   it is implantation for you.
Any news from Darlbag today.? Hope she is ok x


----------



## linseysport

Thanks Toddy74,

That has made me feel a bit better, as just wasn't sure how many DPET the implantation bleed would occur & AF hasn't fully developed yet, still just slightly discoloured, which am hoping is also quite a positive sign, so I will try to relax and play the waiting game until next Friday... 

It is such a difficult time and because the symptoms are so similar, it's hard to know what's what, I don't remember having implantation bleeding with my DS or have anything else to compare it to, being my first cycle.

Good luck to all of you testing this week & here's hoping for lots of BFP's, also,   to those with not so good news but positive vibes for the next stage 

Thanks again

Linseysport


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Ladies,
I was resisting myself to join another thread just so that i dont get carried away  . But the support here is so incredible! I did my ET yesterday. One expanding blast and one late compacting morula on board. No frostiness at all as the rest are slow pokers. Quite disappointed but staying positive for  Hope and Faith. I named them.   My first IVF and really really really want it to be the last (and successful) due to financial circumstances. 

OTD will be 11th July! Can I join in?


----------



## incywincy

Hi to the new faces, Love_awaits and linseysport - you've come in at a good time by the looks of it, we need some more to keep the hopes up on this thread.  You will get lots of support here, lots of nice people to allay your fears and raise your spirits!

Mrs K, Honey Bee and Lyndsmac, so sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Mrs K I know what you mean about the symptoms tricking you.  Though I don't have AF yet and it's not my OTD until Tuesday, I know this cycle hasn't worked as my temperature is dropping in line with AF coming tomorrow as it does every month.  And yet I've had period pain for days now, which I never get normally - it usually starts with the bleeding - so I was hoping it was a sign.

I'm not too upset, I just wish AF would hurry up.  If it doesn't, then the timing of my next IUI is heading into awkward territory for work.  It either needs to come today or not show up until Thursday! Anything in between will make my next IUI happen on one of the last days of term and it's going to look really suspicious if I'm off on the last couple of days before the long summer holidays.


----------



## Toddy74

Linseysport I do not remember any implantation bleeding when I had my DD either but every pregnancy is different.
I do remember however having period type pains all the way through the pregnancy.
Love awaits welcome to you. I was. I disappointed with no frostiness too as unfortunately if this cycle fails we would be hard pushed to try again.
Keeping positive and  for good results. This thread definitely needs some good news to keep spirits up. It's so horrible chatting to people having a giggle only to see their dreams shattered after testing.


----------



## Love_awaits

Thank you for the welcome y'all!  

My first attempt at personals.  

Toddy-Will need positive vibes from everyone.   This is our one and only funded one by the NHS.   so looks like me and DH are having to start saving early just in case. 

Incywincy- hope the temperature is not accurate and that it is a BFP on your OTD.   

For those with BFNs- I'm sorry to hear....  for you all....

xxxxx


----------



## incywincy

Hmph.

I hope the temp drop is not accurate now too.  I don't mind having to try again, but I just looked up the flight prices for when the next IUI would be due.  Already more expensive than the horribly expensive last minute flights I paid for last time!  So much for this working out cheaper than the UK.  And there's no way we could justify DP coming along, not at an extra £400+.

I don't even see the point in sitting out a month, because August is going to be just as bad, surely.  I knew I should have started earlier!

Actually, my ideal time to conceive would be Jan-Feb, as I'd like an autumn baby.  Flights would be cheap then too.  But I don't want to wait that long to try again!

Love_awaits, I really hope that your embies stick.  IVF is so horrendously expensive.  I think if they're going to fund you on the NHS you should get more than one chance!  The postcode lottery of funding is really unfair.


----------



## linseysport

Hey Incywincy thanks for the welcome & advice,

It really is a great support reading all your posts.

Thanks again Toddy74, I can't believe there are so many of you in the same or similar positions & really hope it is just implantation, but as I'm typing ths reply my backache is getting worse & am pretty convinced the witch is on her way.

Can anyone tell me how many days after embryo transfer you would normally get an implantation bleed, feel like this may help settle my mind a bit more, as I have turned into a knicker watcher today !!!

Yours very confused

Linseysport


----------



## incywincy

linseysport, is it not quite early for your AF to be coming along (just going off your test date).  

I think implantation bleeding can occur around 6-12 days after ovulation, not sure how that translates to EC and ET.  But apparently it doesn't always happen, so even if you don't get it, it's not a bad thing.

I am now getting slightly obsessed with finding ways to make my next trip to Copenhagen work better than last time.  I think I need to get off the laptop again!  

I hate work but at least it stops me from doing this all day long.  Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## coully69

Hi Linsey and all other ladies in waiting. i agree with the others that it does seem early for you AF to arrive so keep positive. As per our texts Linsey have a read of my diary its only a couple of pages long but sometimes it helps t read about the emotions everyone goes through during this rollercoaster ride. Here is the link, its starts with my 1st cycle in 2008 and goes up to current day give or take a few weeks. I think you can just either click on the link or paste it into your browser and it will take you straight onto the right page.
Goodluck to everyone testing this week.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154418.msg2396841#msg2396841


----------



## Sass7

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st July,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> Honey Bee, ICSI, 1st July,
> Susan2, ICSI, 2nd July,
> Starlight82, IVF, 2nd July,
> Moragob, DEIVF, 2nd July,
> Lyndsmac, FET, 2nd July,
> Elka82, ICSI, 3rd July,
> IncyWincy, IUI, 3rd July,
> RJS, DEIVF, 3rd July,
> DandD, ICSI, 4th July,
> Mrs Kristicle, Clomid, 5th July,
> Toddy74, , 5th July,
> Iclepickle, ICSI, 5th July,
> poppy2012, ICSI, 5th July,
> Tito, ICSI, 5th July,
> Babybean, FET, 5th July,
> Juicy27, ICSI, 6th July,
> Redhead74,ICSI, 6th July,
> HJones0809, ICSI, 7th July,
> Emilia82, , 7th July,
> Brellini, ICSI, 9th July,
> cupcake30, IVF, 11th July,
> Little Carly Bean, IUI, 13th July,
> Darlbag, ICSI,  ,
> 
> [/csv]​




Hello,

Can I join your thread please.. IUI failed feb 2012, icsi 3dt completed 21st June, I test on 6th July too. It's driving me crazy not knowing!

Good luck girls

Xx​


----------



## mrs kristicle

Welcome to the newbies and good luck! 
After my BFN this morning I have already started spotting, its pinkish brown at the moment but will probably be full flow by tomorrow, didn't think I would be this upset, would really like to hear some successes over the next few days so I can get my hopes up again?!


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hello Girls and all the newbies- glad you have joined the group  

After my test was negative yesterday and the period cramps I was getting, I had a really awful day felt dreadful and lost all hope.

So getting up this morning and retesting I was expecting a negative, however there was a very faint blue cross line on my clearblue test. My DH and I analysed it for an hr and 1/2 then I needed another wee so did a clearblue digital expecting a negative but it was 

I can't beleive it - we can't believe it.  Holding out to see another    when we test tomorrow - ( I have 3 tests at the ready!) and then we can really start believing this is happening to us. Please tomorrow morning come quickly!

Are we actually Pregnant!?

My OTD isnt until Thursday so girls please keep positive thoughts as this could happen, Mrs Kristicle and Lyndsmac - keep testing, I have my fingers crossed for you and sending   your way. Incywincy, I wasnt closely monitoring my temp however did take it a couple of times in the last week, it appeared to have dropped slightly - perhaps down to my bad management of this but please stay positive.

Where's Darlbag? I hope she is okay, she has been so quiet the past few days. 

Sending you all


----------



## HJones0809

Ickes pickle so happy for you!!  
Hi to all the newbies welcome to this crazy thread where we can
all compare notes! 

 to those needing them xx 

Afm I'm getting cramps today which feels more like a stitch and I've had hic ups a lot! Could this just be wind lol?!!x


----------



## Toddy74

Icklepickle can't believe it how exciting is that.
Congratulations to you.
I'm worried about Darlbag today she was so down after testing the other day I hope she is ok


----------



## RJS

Thanks for the lovely welcome's ladies.


Ickle pickle -     


It seems we have a few things in common... I have 2x OTD's  -tues if doing blood test, thurs for hpt. Have been so good but this arvo I was in the house alone & couldn't resist poas any longer! Used an old hpt - dates best before June 2012 so may not be accurate. Had drunk a can of diet Pepsi an hour before so wee would've been diluted plus it was 2pm rather than first thing. Got a very faint line - but it's defo there... Dare I get excited ladies? DH has been to Boots to buy more tests and will try again in the morning....    


Xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for your messages  

RJS my line was very faint - but clearly there. It was the digital test which said: Pregnant 1-2 weeks which made me more confident I am Pregnant - albeit I can't believe it!

Get another test and do it tomorrow morning, so hoping you get a definate BFP!
x


----------



## Dolphins

To those of us who are testing tomorrow, I wish us a 'great deal of luck'.  Hope that it is our time.          

And 'congratulations' to those who have recently got their BFP's you deserve it!      

xx


----------



## Rach76

Hi all, please can i join this thread? Just had FET and am on 2ww. Only three days in and it is making me   . Had terible backache and cramps yesterday but nothing today. boobs werekilling me for two days and now they are fine.  feeling really tired but think it is all the meds. think i just need chearing up. congrates to all of you who have got BFP's!!!


----------



## Darlbag

Hello Ladies  
LyndsMac - Keeping everything crossed for you    
Miss Kristicle -  
IncyWincy - Got everything crossed for you aswell. Your being very positive, I admire it. Did you manage to get your cleaning done  
IcklePickle - Hope that line gets darker! How exciting  
RJS - Welcome & hope that line gets darker. Woohoo  
Toddy74 - Thanks for your concern   How are you?
For anyone I have missed -  

AFM - I am no longer sitting in tears, going  ! I have been happy and calm. I was quite worried for myself to be honest as I have kept in together the whole way through tx and I think it all just came to a head. I feel tons better and feeling optimistic for OTD. I have bought ClearBlue digital although blood test on OTD. xxx


----------



## linseysport

Hi again and thanks for all the positive replies, I have done alot of research online today and it seems very likely that it is implantation bleeding as it usually occurs 6-12 days after fertilisation and I am 11. Here's hoping anyway & at least I appear to have got my positive vibes back on board 

Coully69 I will definitely read your diaries & can't thank you enough for your support and advice throughout all this. Everyone else on here your points are fab too, it really helps a girl feel better reading all these stories. 

Congrats to all the BFP's so far & best of luck to all others testing tomorrow. I look forward to logging back on to some more GOOD NEWS


----------



## incywincy

Hi Darlbag! Glad to hear you are feeling more positive. Have you bought the clearblue to prepare you for the blood result? I think I'm finding it quite easy because it's my first time ttc. I just mostly feel impatient! I got some cleaning done, which is as a far as I ever get. 

Iclepickle and RJS, congratulations! 

Rach76, welcome! Do you have a long 2ww?

Susan, good luck for tomorrow! 

Afm, pretty sure af is on its way now. Got a bit of brown blood showing up before. Only a touch, but it's too late for implantation and bang on time for af, being 14dpo. My temp will probably tell me for sure in the morning. I have a huge bag of chocolate buttons on standby for consolation. 

There's quite a few testers tomorrow, good luck to you all!


----------



## Darlbag

IncyWincy - Pray that you get that positive   
Yes I am thinking of doing it tomorrow as period due Tuesday, I will not announce it until OTD though just incase its wrong and I need to back track after bloods on Wednesday  
I have been out walking loads today, not to mention eating and drinking loads. Its the humidity. Your big bag of chocolate sounds delish right now.


----------



## Toffeegirl

Hi All

I will be joining you all soon as having FET .

Congrates to all you BFP's

Fingers crossed to all you ladies testing this week

Toffeegirl


----------



## Toddy74

Darlbag it's great to hear from you. Glad you have had an active day. I'm doing ok thanks holding out as patiently as is poss for OTD.
Incywincy don't wait just eat the chocolate and make sure you send some my way i love chocolate buttons


----------



## Darlbag

ToffeeGirl - Welcome and Good Luck for your FET  
Toddy - Thanks for caring   I know, Weds can't come quick enough! Got everything crossed for all of us


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Wow so much been going on since I last popped in! 

Congratulations to everyone with       !!! Very exciting!!

Hope you are all coping ok otherwise?  I have been working and doing flowers for a mates wedding this weeks so been really busy, but now I'm having a day off I am stressing!! Got 8 days left untill the 9th which will be 2 weeks and 12days till the 13th which is when the hospital said to test. Feel very nervous today, thinking about symptoms and knowing either way it could be period or pregnancy. The worst feeling is if its a no, having to tell my Mum mother-inlaw and all that know im trying.
Euggh! Sometimes things are so unfair! 


Positive thoughts to the rest of you xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck to all of you testing in the morning   we have lots of BFP tomorrow


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in

Welcome to all the newbies joining us since this morning lots of  around the  thread

Sounds like a few BFP coming through     

Susan2, Moragob and Lyndsmac  for OTD tomorrow and  to those of you testing early too     

Regarding Implantation bleeds not everyone gets this, some do some dont, i had one with my first cycle day 10 past ec, fellow cycle buddies that didnt have one also had BFP and some with twins too so theres no rhyme and reason really

Donna


----------



## Lyndsmac

Susan2 & Moragob all the best of luck for 2moz girls,I wish yous all the luck in the world   xxxx


----------



## Tito

Goodluck today ladies


----------



## RJS

Morning,


Icklepickle - thinking of you and hoping the line is darker...


Good luck to all the others on here.
Afm...Well....did a clear blue digital at 5.30... Agonising wait....   1-2 weeks! So scared of the next few days but totally overwhelmed and blessed to have got to here. Thanks so much for all your messages of support. I literally couldn't have faced this cycle without this wonderful website. Xx


----------



## ELKA82

Congratulations RJS        

Good luck to everyone else testing today!!!!!!


----------



## Love_awaits

Congratulations RJS!  
Awese news in the morning!


----------



## linseysport

RJS - congrats on your BFP - great news  

Bad news for me though as the witch got me this morning - AF came at 5am so symptoms were obviously not implantation but pre-menstrual   Gutted doesn't come close but am waiting for the clinic to call back with advice on what happens next as we still have 2 frozen embies to look forward to   Onward and upward!!!

Good luck to everyone else testing this week and hold onto those positive vibes


----------



## Redhead74

morning ladies - hope you are all well and big congrats to all the ```BFP !!!!   

guys i need some advice - i don't test till Friday but on the weekend I have had proper period pains and got that dull dragginf feeling and pains an achey - is it over for me? ;0( 

hope everyone is well xxx love to all xx


----------



## Moragob

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and good luck to all, esp to Lyndsmac and Susan who are testing today.

I'm really sorry to hear bad news for some of you, it's just so tough.  Hopefully it won't be the end of the road and you'll have better luck next time.  

To those of you who have been egg donors - you are wonderful people, thank you so much from people like me who need people like you.  I hope it all works out for you, you are incredibly generous. 

I should get my results this afternoon so fingers crossed

Morag


----------



## Tito

(((Linseysport))) so sorry about your news

RJS      

Redhead  its not over love it may just be symtoms as AF hasnt come i would worry if it had actually come so fx   It doesnt come


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Linseysport so sorry to read your news    i hope your clinic dont take too long in calling back honey

     for those testing today 

RJS said it else where but so so happy for you

Redhead, AF pains is completely normal throughout most of the 2ww unfortunately  or were so for me both times around  

Donna


----------



## Rach76

Congrats RJS!  and best of luck to the rest of you who are testing today. Baby dust to all of you.

Atm - got really bad backache today but not sure if its due to the gestone injections. Did anyone else have bad backache? 7 days passed et?


----------



## Redhead74

thanks donna, even lower back ache and aching all over?xx

Rach - I have lower back ace - and have since transfer but since saturday I have proper aching weak feeling ;0( proper period feelings


----------



## Rach76

Hold in there Redhead. You just never know with this conception game! the body does all sorts of funny things.  try and relax  (says me who is just as confused over all the strange pains. lol) sending positive vibes your way x


----------



## memebaby

hello ladies

havnt postd on this thread yet as have been on an over 40's thread but to all the ladies worrying about period type pains in their 2ww please know it is not necessarily a bad sign. I am 42 and  5 weeks pregnant today and had tugging period type pains through my 2ww. As i type this I have period pains now and absolutely hate it becasue you just dont know what it means........but please try and keep in mind period pains are just as likely to mean a good result as  a bad so try not to agonise over it. and I am wishing you all so much luck.


----------



## Tito

Rach i also have had lower back pain since saturday its awful


----------



## linseysport

Aw thanks peeps for all your kind words - well my clinic rang back and they have said not to worry yet as it is still too early to have my period?!? I have been advised to increse my Cyclogest pessaries to 3 a day from 2 and rest, but if bleeding gets severe or I get any pain to visit A & E.... 

I am still not entirely sure how I feel, extremely confused I think in a nutshell but will just follow their advice and hope for the best, but I can't see how this bleeding can produce anything other than a BFN??

Anyone else had proper bleed and still a BFP, would be very interested to know.

Thanks

Linsey


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey lovelies

Got BFN confirmed with bloods  I knew it wad gonna be anyway....my back is breaking so I can off all meds now and let AF come

I wish everyone still to test all the very best of luck   I'm taking a break until the end of the year now but I'll pop into see how yous are xxxx


----------



## mrs kristicle

Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to those testing, and sorry lyndsmac and linseysport for getting bfn! AFM this cycle is over AF has arrived with a vengance, getting worse periods pains than I ever have before and my back is killing me! I am struggling to wrap my head around the fact that I will be starting all over again tomorrow!!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Mrs kristicle    I feel your pain,I'm just willing af to show her face now xxx


----------



## Bex77

Hi everyone, can I join you please? 

Had IVF Transfer on Sat (30th).  Apparently official test date is Sat 14th but this seems so far away. I am off work till Thursady this week so at home driving myself a little crazy. 

Off to the clinic for a blood test tomorrow to check my progesterone levels, any one else have to do this? 

I am feeling sceptical as at  my last 2 scans before egg collection I was told my lining looked cystic. I was told we might have to freeze everything but that the decision would be made the following week closer to transfer.  Then at collection I asked and was told by the surgeon that although he wasn't specifically looking at that it seemed ok but that it would be checked before transfer. On my transfer day I was expecting an update but was told that they couldn't check as I had a full bladder.  So we went ahead anyway but I have a real nagging concern that it wasn't managed or monitored well and fell through the crack!

But hey fingers crossed! 

It's great to join you all, B


----------



## Moragob

Lyndsmac and Mrs Kristicle - I'm truly sorry to hear the bad news and wish you lots and lots of luck for next time


----------



## Moragob

MY GP just called and it's  

So very excited but quite scared too

Fingers crossed for Susan today and the rest of you still to test - I really really hope that you join me

Morag


----------



## Bex77

Congratulations Morag!

And sorry to hear about the other bfns, hope you're all as ok as possible. 

B


----------



## ELKA82

Congrats Moragob      

Lyndsmac and MrsCristicle    

Bex    my clinic doing blood test on 4th, 8th and 12th day post transfer. First one only hormones. And next 2 hormones + Beta. I had my second one on 9th day and got my BFP


----------



## Clairelee

Hi All,

Just took me nearly 2 hours to read through all your news  Congrats and Good luck to all xxx

I dont know the Tech terms, but i had 8 cell embryos out back in on Saturday (30/06), been having minor cramps no bleeding, but feeling sick and tired alot, cant help but over analyze every little thing and think of all the success stories and non-success stories, going a little crazy here haha!!

Test date 11/07 hoping and   for our miracle to come true x


----------



## Moragob

Welcome to the madhouse and good luck Clairelee, you should find plenty of support on here.


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for the warm wishes Moragob and 'congratulations'. I bet you are so pleased.       

It's a   for me I'm afraid.  After the official test at 2 p.m, we took a test ourselves this afternoon and it is still a BFN, but I had to do a test myself to make sure, just so that I could see it myself.  Feeling quite numb at the moment, but bit by bit it is trying to sink in.   

Donna could you put my result down please.

Take care all of you. xx

Good luck to those who have still got to test.


----------



## Rach76

congrates to all who got BFP's today and gutted for all those who didn't.

I'm confused - is backache and AF type pain a good or bad thing


----------



## Moragob

Susan - I'm so sorry. It's just horrendous news.  Sending    to you.


----------



## Bal

Hi Ladies


Dont know where i would be without your support on here It was my test day today at 16:30 waited all day but it was worth the wait  My test showed


----------



## Moragob

Way to go Bal


----------



## Sass7

Susan - Hang on in there, thank you for giving me inspiration, i was so low yesterday and reading your positive posts really gave me a lift - so thank you.  I'm so sorry to hear your news but it will happen for you, just not this time.  Enjoy your drunken night out.. and start again tomorrow.

Bal and everyone else who had BFP well done xxx

Rach - i am now of the opinion that we just won't know until OTD or AF.  Everything on here is so different. You could have pains and back ache and it be BFP but equally it could be BFN with the same symptoms.  So just stay positive, if you can book a holiday or a good night (posh meal) just in case, so you then have something else to focus on, soften the blow a bit.  I've booked a comedy night for the night before and a posh meal with very good wine for the night after so i know i have something I've missed out on.

Redhead - have pm you. 

xxx


----------



## Bex77

Congratulations Bal.

So sorry to hear your news Susan. 

Elka - thanks for the update re tests. My test tomorrow is just for progesterone levels I think, have looked through paperwork! My clinic tell you not to test till 14 to 16 days post transfer and to only go in for a blood test if the home test is positive. Seems like a very long wait to me!!


----------



## Moragob

Bex - my test was 16 days post transfer, the clinics all seem to vary.  Keep strong the time WILL pass and hopefully bring you good news.


----------



## Sass7

Bex - My clinic say not to test until day 16 either, some clinics say day 18!!! Don't worry, stay relaxed and eat lots of chocolate.  My clinic said its good to eat during the whole time.  

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

Such a sad day on this thread 

my thoughts and    to Susan2 Starlight82, Lyndsmac and Mrs Kristicle

Morag congrats on your BFP

Welcome to our new ladies
Love_Awaits, Clairelee, Rach76 and Bex77 lots of 

have a good evening

Donna


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi Ladies, 

Im so sorry Susan2 Starlight82, Lyndsmac and Mrs Kristicle to hear your news, sending lots of support and hugs your way. We're all here if you need us   xx

I did three more tests this morning and got 2 faint lines and one digital Pregnant 1-2 - thats 5 positive tests ( in two days) so far so think its positive.... I truely cannot believe it.

xx


----------



## RJS

Thanks for all your kind words ladies.

 To all the bfn's. Xx


Iclepickle - sounds good to me!    I did a clearblue digital and got 1-2 weeks also. Good luck for the next stage!xxx


Congrats all the other BFP's! Xx


----------



## mrs kristicle

I probably won't be posting on here much more because I will be strating all over again tomorrow but I will be checking in to make sure you all get the news you're hoping for! I just want to say that all your support has kept me as sane as I could be under the circumstances!! I just wanted to say thanks and that I am honestly so happy for the BFP's it gives me hope that this stuff may work eventually!! Good luck to everyone yet to test!!


----------



## incywincy

Hi all,

Lots of news today.  Congratulations to all the BFPs, quite a few now!  It's good to see lots of them, especially for the people who have a long history of TTC, I'm glad you finally got there, it must be such a good feeling!

Mrs K, Lynsmac and linseysport, I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs.  (And anyone else if I've missed them, I've had a few pages to read!)

AFM, OTD is not until tomorrow and my body is totally mind****ing me.  I started a light brownish bleed last night then it disappeared.  This morning, a heavier bit of old blood, which then disappeared and now just a very pale brown colouration when I wipe.  But I have excruciating back pain and increasingly bad period pain.  I have also been stuffing my face with chocolate.  My temp is down, nearly down to the coverline.  I've tested with cheapy OPKs and a Clearblue digital.  All negative.  

But usually when I get my period, it just starts smack bang bright red.  It's almost like it's taunting me this month.  I'm convinced the negative tests are correct, but I just want my AF now!

I am going to test tomorrow with the test the clinic gave me and then hopefully AF will arrive properly.  At least it being delayed means that my next ovulation is likely to be at the beginning of the school holidays rather than the end of term.

Hopefully I will get an answer properly either way tomorrow.  I think I'm the only one testing tomorrow?  I believe there was only Elka and I & Elka has already tested.


----------



## poppy2012

evening all..

big     to all who need them, just wanted to say thanks to all the amazing women on here and their kind words and support. I havent written much but have been keeping up with the all the news and updates and thoughts out to everyone at this     time.. xx

My DH has been an absolute star but simply doesnt understand how much it has   my mind., he is a policeman.. and he is my personal  ! as the two tests I have on standby he has hidden until OTD on thurs as he nows I am struggling to wait!

good luck to everyone out there and fx and   xxxxxxxxxxx
poppy


----------



## Clairelee

Hello Again,

Thank you all for your welcomes!!

Big    going to all with a BFN and a big   also to all you with BFP CONGRATULATIONS!! 

I find myself here again nearly midnight and not a zzzzz in me   Just cant seem to settle

Mt cramps have more or less gone now which is playing on my mind but then give myself a swift kick and say stay positive whilst drinking yet another liter of water as I hear Hydration is real important at my stage?? is this right as my toilet and i are on first name terms at the mo  

Good luck to everyone in waiting xxx


----------



## Emilia83

Lyndsay, Mrs. Kristicle and HoneyBee, i am so sorry to hear your sad news...

i am so scared to take the test...i wish i could give you all cuddles....


----------



## Emilia83

hiya girls, i do have a question for all you who have tested and your tests have said 1-2 weeks pregnant....
please help me understand that, as i clearly don't have a clue...how can you be 1-2 week pregnant when the ET was around the last week of June? i have no idea!!!  
also what this about temperature testing and can i check mine? the last few days i have been incredibly hot and have asked anyone else are they hot, but its just me!!! maybe my period is coming!!! my test date is on sat 7th July but i think i can take it from Wednesday onwards?! or i might go have a blood test done?
also with the cyclogest were taking, everytime i take it in the morning, i have to go loo after an hour and I'm worried that it comes out with my business...so sorry for the disgustingness....i think i will phone the clinic tmrw and see what they say...

to everyone out there congrats on ur BFP and the ones with BFN    and i pray the next round is the one for you all!!


----------



## incywincy

Well I'm out, af started properly in the night. Gonna dye my hair, have a coffee, couple of drinks at the weekend party and onwards to round 2!

Emilia, temperature testing is done first thing in the morning. It has to be done at the same time every day after sleeping, before moving. You record it on a chart over the course of the month. It can be used to indicate that you've ovulated. You can't really just use it one or two days now to see if af is coming, you need the overall pattern.


----------



## ELKA82

incywincy


----------



## incywincy

Thanks Elka.  Did I remember right from further back in the thread that you got your BFP?  I hope you did!

I think all that selenium to thicken my womb lining has worked - am having the most excruciating morning.  Haven't had period pain like this for a long time.  Am even risking being late for work to sit with a heat pack on for a few minutes.


----------



## linseysport

Aw really sorry & sending   to hear AF arrived incy wincy, I know exactly what you are going through as that is how mine started so I went straight to bed after work last night with a hot water bottle & Paracetamol for my cramps & backache  It really helped though and although bleeding is heavier this morning, the discomfort has eased, so hopefully same happens with you after today  

Feels like I am just going through the motions now, taking my clinics advice, when really planning next stage in my head, but fingers crossed to all of todays testers & BIG   &  

Linsey x


----------



## ELKA82

Yes* incywincy* i did. But i have another Beta tomorrow, if all is fine only then i will relax for a while.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Incywincy    ,you sound like you've git the right attitude about moving on! xxxx

All the best of luck to the rest of today's tester's and hello to all the recently joined ladies xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Morning Ladies, i havnt been on for a little while trying to keep busy in the 2wk wait,but i do have a question to ask
Im 11dpt 2dt i did a clearblue digital this morning and it was negative but on sat i had a slight brown discharge when wiping which lasted 2 days and has gone.I still feel bloated boobs are vainy and i had a migraine yes and hot flushes is it all over,on my last pregnacy was carring twins so more symptoms.
My OTD is fri 6th july
So sorry for the me post  to you all

Katie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Incywincy so sorry to read your news   

RJS did you retest this morning 

Juicy its still early to get a BFP on HPT,     remember HCG only doubles 48-72 hrs so it may just be that the levels are not high enough to be picked up by the HPT

Elka    those levels are rising and you can relax a little after tomorrow

Mrs Kristicle,  for this coming month

Back later ladies

Donna


----------



## Picki15

Hi ladies please can I join you? I had x2 blasts transferred yesterday, Official test date 12 july! Going slightly mad already ( think that's because we are waiting I hear if we have any to freeze, they are calling later today) this is our 3rd cycle... It just has to work this time!


----------



## Rach76

Morning all. Hoping everyone is ok today. congrates to all those BFP's. Welcome to the new people too.

ATM - sat on the sofa at the mo - so tired today. Anyone else on steriods, clexane, asprine? never had this much medication in one cycle and its making me feel really strange. like really tired but wide awake at the same time. Just wondered if that was normal? feeling down as well today and still got so many days left.


----------



## Picki15

Rach 76 I'm on clexane and that defo makes me feel tired. I too have not had this on previous cycles and have noticed the Difference this time ( perhaps its the anxiety of the injection that is making me emotionally tired) But hopefully it will be worth it in the end


----------



## katrina555

Hi ladies okay if i join?

Im 6dpt2dt and it's driving me nuts already! Had twinges on left hand side of ovary for 2 days and yesterday for 2hours had a weird pain right above the pubic bone, made it very tender walking! But today nothing at all  

Good luck to you all

xx


----------



## cupcake30

congratulations to all those with BFPs
i am home sick from work, started spotting yesterday and some light bleeding today with tiny clots. breasts are no longer tender, stomach is no longer swollen, and i have proper cramps, not just twinges. i am not allowed to stop the cyclogest until i get my proper flow but this is when my period is due and this is how it always starts and i know deep down it is all over.
we have nhs funding after a long battle, for our next cycle and i want to get on asap as i have low amh and been told not to wait too long. we got 9 eggs this time which was great, 8 fertilised but although i had 2 8cell embryos transfered, none of the others were good enough to make it to frostie. so back to square one. sigh.


----------



## Picki15

Hi cupcake it's not over until it's over, keep hanging on in there!

I just got a call from the clinic to say that none of my remaining embryos / blasts were good enough to freeze  but I guess that does mean we did transfere the best 2. Here's hoping for a bfp... Come on little picki's stick!


----------



## Rach76

Hi Cupcake and Pinki, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
God i feel terrible, really dizzy and having real bad hot flushes, gone off food too after being starving for the last five days which is strange. boobs are huge and heavey but don't hurt at all. feeling a bit like a page 3 model with this pair! lol. Not sure if too phone the clinic to ask them if this is all normal with the amount of drugs i'm on.  what do you think?


----------



## Picki15

Rach it could be anything. I know for my first cycle my boobs hurt early on but it was bfn. They started the same for the second cycle but bfp ( early miscarriage  ) I know he drugs do mimic pregnancy symptoms! This time round I'm on slightly different hormones and so far feel nothing!


----------



## Tito

Afternoon ladies just wanted to say   so sorry to the BFN 

And to all the BFP   congrats

Welcome to everyone who has just joined


----------



## Clairelee

Will someone please stop me from reading that i can do a HPT this friday  

I have never been a patient person i am 3dp3dt and have my HCG on 11/7.

Any ways of keeping your mind off it or is that a silly question


----------



## DandD

Hi all

I've followed all of your posts but not replied often, what a roller coaster it has been and still is for everyone! 
Sorry no personals but short on time
Really sorry to hear about bfn's my heart breaks every time I see one! 
Congratulations for all the bfp's always lovely to read great news!
I hope everyone else's 2ww is passing as quickly as it can!! I have my fingers crossed for you all! 

Afm it's OTD tomorrow and I have little hope! Had brown spotting since Friday and then red blood for the last couple of hours! With a tight pain on my left hand side! 

Just wanted to say thanks for all your support and having the opportunity to be part of this forum as it truly has kept me from going insane!

Lots of love to you all 
D  x


----------



## Moragob

DandD - I hope it's not bad news for you tomorrow and sending    and    and    to you and to anyone else testing tomorrow.

Morag


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Good Luck Darlbag and DandD for tomorrow - I have my fingers cross your get your positive result X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in....

Welcome Katrina555  winging your way

D&D and Darlbag  for testing tomorrow

Cupcake        

Will catch up with you all tomorrow 

DOnna


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone

So sorry to those who got a BFN  

Feel like I am coming down with the cold. Aching all over. Boo. 
Also had very very slight brown discharge today and my AF was due today so I have been trying not to let it occupy my mind. I cannot wait for this all to be over tomorrow. Could never thank everyone enough for their support on here  
Good Luck to fellow OTDs tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi everyone, 

Please can I join this thread?

ET 01st July (2d transfer), OTD 17th July!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Darlbag

Welcome MadDogLady


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

please can I join...
I test on 18th july on my first round of OI


----------



## incywincy

Darlbag, I really hope it's good news for you tomorrow.  But if not, I hope you will be okay, you seem to be struggling with it quite a bit.  Plan something nice to do or something to look forward to if it is not good news so that you have something to cheer you up and focus on.

Fingers crossed for cupcake and DandD too!!


----------



## Darlbag

IncyWincy - You are right! I done so well throughout then sort of crumbled before the weekend. I have had a busy few days though my mind has not always been on OTD.
Feeling Ok now compared to then haha. But if its a BFN for me tomorrow then I will be buying wine and **** and have a wee swally. Plus I shall book festival tickets for later this month. 
How are you doing? xx


----------



## Toddy74

Just wanted to send big   to everyone who got a BFN and congratulations to those who got the BFP.
Welcome to all the new people who have just started the long two week wait.
Darlbag wishing you luck for tomorrow. Can I ask what day did you have ET?
I had a three day transfer also on 21st June and so two weeks on Thursday.
Still not tested yet and not yet bought a test. Been Keeping really busy but hey Thursday can't come quick enough.


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you ladies for all of your support, it means a lot.  

We have booked our follow-up appt. for Weds. 11th July, and hopefully we will get answers regarding this recent cycle.  We then plan to change clinics, as we have had 2 unsuccessful attempts now, and we just want a different perspective.  I basically just want to move on with things.

xx


----------



## incywincy

Darlbag, that's exactly what i'm doing - my emergency **** from the bedside cabinet are going to the pub with me tomorrow.  One night, a couple of drinks and **** and then back on the sensible wagon.  I'm quite okay actually, I think because it's my first go.  I might not be so chipper after another go around. 

I will sleep with my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DandD

Hi all

Sorry about the me post but I'm so confused!

Did a test last night due to bleeding and there was a very faint line then did one this morning and it's still faint but deffo there! But I'm still bleeding, quite lightly but fresh blood and my ad is normally very light so I just don't know! I'd actually got my mind round the fact it hadnt worked and even dreamt about adopting a little girl! I just want an answer!  

Hope ur all as well as can be expected

Lots of love 
D  x


----------



## Darlbag

Morning!
Incywincy - Hope your fingers arent sore from sleeping with them crossed. Thanks  
DandD - Woohoo! Hope your line gets darker! The not knowing is total torture I agree there  
Toddy - Well done resisting poas! I had a 2dt the same day as you.

Afm - On my way to clinic now. Eek! Xxx


----------



## DandD

Thanks darlbag 
I have everything crossed for you! Good luck! X


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks


----------



## Emilia83

Hi Darlbag,

Everything ok? Going to clinic?

Xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Emilia
Yeah im going to get bloods done for OTD xx


----------



## DandD

Just an update - So I've spoke to the nurse and they've said a positive is a positive but I'm not holding my breath, I've got to wait till the bleeding stops and then wait a week to test to see effect the bleeding has had on pregnancy, no way to tell if it's a period, just a bleed or miscarriage! 

Hope everyone has a good day! 

Lot of love 
D  x


----------



## Moragob

DandD - try and keep positive as the nurse said it may be a positive - although easier said than done.  Can you ask your GP / Clinic for an HCG blood test?  

Good luck Darlbag too.

Susan - glad to hear that you have a plan for moving forward, and wishing you lots of luck and success for the next time.  Hopefully the follow up appt will help.

Hope everyone else is keeping sane 

Morag


----------



## Archied

Hi I haven't posted here this time around but have been watching closely!
I'm on 4th imsi and now 7days post 5dt with two early blasts. I have previously always bled by day 8 and have had af type pain/feeling since mon. I have light brown discharge today and freaking out. My otd is not for another week.  
Anyone had similar??

Best of luck to all our testers x


----------



## Toddy74

Darlbag good luck today fingers crossed for you  
Dandd I am praying your line gets darker for you what a roller coaster ride you are having.
Dairdarcey I know lots of people experience a brown discharge or spotting around implantation so it could be that for you so try not to panic yet,easier said than done I know.
Afm I have had no bleeding or spotting but have had cramps on and off throughout the two weeks and keep getting migraines which is not uncommon for me.
Test day tomorrow never felt so nervous in my life.


----------



## katrina555

I'd like to say from 2dpt2dt i had sharp twinges on my left hand side for 2 days then mon 5dpt i had a pain right above pubic bone (not af pain) that lasted 2 hours, haven't had any spotting, last night i had a dull pain above pubic bone again, not as sharp as the 5dpt one, today i can't feel anything at the mo, just constantly hungry and tired.

xx


----------



## Love_awaits

dairedarcy said:


> Hi I haven't posted here this time around but have been watching closely!
> I'm on 4th imsi and now 7days post 5dt with two early blasts. I have previously always bled by day 8 and have had af type pain/feeling since mon. I have light brown discharge today and freaking out. My otd is not for another week.
> Anyone had similar??
> 
> Best of luck to all our testers x


Hi ya! My OTD is in a week as well. I haven't had any symptoms and I am 4dp5dt today. I did have slight cramps yesterday morning but it has since gone. No implantation bleeding or anything. So I have been following this forum and I feel like the odd one out. Not sure what it all means. However, I feel extremely lethargic-but this could well be due to lack of proper sleep.

   to today's testers....

xxx


----------



## Bex77

D and D and Darlbag, fingers crossed for you both. Any news n the bloods yet Darlbag?


Katrina - funny you say you are constantly hungry! Me too! I am blaming it on all of the hormones from drugs at the moment!

Love_awaits, sounds like our dates are the same, I had a 5 day blast transferred sat. I've been told b my clinic don't theft till 14th-16th July and then test at home,only calling for a blood test if it's positive. I havevbeen convinced this seems a very long wait.

Sorry to hear about the bfns.

Anyone got any good 2ww distraction techniques you can share!

I was supposed to go back to work tomorrow but can't face it, they don't know I'm doing ivf so I told them I had flu at the end of my holiday and won't be back till next week! They probably think I'm on a beach somewhere!


----------



## Darlbag

Hello Everyone  
Thanks for asking for me
Its a   for me! Can't believe it.
The nurse said the brown discharge stuff should be normal so for anyone else who is getting it just thought I would let you know what my nurse said about it. 
xxx


----------



## ELKA82

Darlbag                congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have good news too. 9dp3dt Beta was 60  and today 13dp3dt  its 235  Doubling every 48 hours. Perfect. Phoned my mum and sister and they r over the moon and back


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks Elka, fab news for you too!!


----------



## Rach76

Oh my god thats fab news. a very big congrates to Elka82 and Darlbag. so pleased for you both. i love hearing positive stories it gives me hope x


----------



## Bex77

Elka, Darlbag - congratulations, fab news!


----------



## Toddy74

Elka and Darlbag what fantastic news congratulations to both of you


----------



## Toddy74

Bex my advice for the 2ww is to not buy your test until the night before as if it's not in the house you won't be tempted to test early and keep as active and occupied as possible it goes a lot quicker that way.
My wait is over tomorrow, so nervous


----------



## Darlbag

Toddy - I have everything crossed for you!!
I will blow you some lucky bubbles


----------



## Bex77

Thanks Toddy, I haven't bought any yet so think I'll stick to that. Have decided to wait till t least a week Friday anyway as if it's negative I'll have the weekend to get a grip on it before work.

Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi darlbag, 

Congratulations Hun! So happy for you! 
X


----------



## Lyndsmac

Darlbag & Elks big congrats to both of you    xxxxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Fantastic news on the BFPs Darlbag and Elka82! Excellent news!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Congrats to Darlbag and Elka82 on your 

 for OTD tomorrow Toddy74, IclePickle, Poppy2012, Tito and Babybean     for a bumper crop of BFP

Welcome to our new ladies


 all around

Donna


----------



## Clairelee

to Darlbag & Elka82 & Good luck to all waiting or testing soon xx


----------



## Dolphins

My AF has now arrived, 2 days after our OTD and a negative test. It made me feel sad, but at least now we can now start moving on from this cycle.

xx


----------



## Emilia83

Darlbag and Elka a MAHHOOOOOSSSIIIVVVEEEEE CONGRATS from me!!!! Feel so happy to hear your good news!!!      

Susan   to you hun....I'm glad you have a positive attitude about it...

I m just waiting for Friday to test and then we shall see with me...i had my ET on 26 Tuesday, and the hospital nurse gave me 3 PEE STICKS!!! Guess she liked me!!!   I have considered doing the test since today, since i read that if my little embies have decided to take residence in my uterus, then i should be secreting the HCG hormone into my blood by now...i have been getting period like cramps, very sharp and bad for the past few days now, and haven't really noticed anything on my pantyliner, apart from a slightly SLIGHTLY browny discharge...but maybe thats just discharge?!?! Don't wanna get my hopes up to my high, got one more looooonnngggg day to go...TOMORROW...and then test first thing Friday morning...My OTD is 7th July, but since Fridays is the day before and it is a good day for me, i love Fridays, day of celebration, and all that, well I'm hoping that there should be something to celebrate. DH has already decided that he wants to take me out to dinner and a movie, so either way, i guess i shall need it!!! 

 for   for everyone testing tomorrow...xx xx


----------



## laani

Hi,

Can I join in?

Huge congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs to all those that need them.

I had my ET on wed 27th so I am now  8dp2dt with my blood test date booked for mon 9th July, no real symptoms apart from those that I'm sure are caused by the drugs (tiredness, sore nipples etc). I am off work until test date as I have quite an active job but of course that is giving me too much time to think! I spent the first week feeling really positive and then got scared of being too positive and this week I seem to be swinging in the other direction.
I know plenty of people get no symptoms and it feels dumb to want to be feeling crap but not really had any cramps or anything since the initial ones after EC, although my pain threshold is quite high so not sure I'd pay them much notice, worried implantation hasn't happened.
Will someone just tell me to shut and and stop being stupid!
Love and hugs
L x


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

I did another test this morning and it showed 2 lovely dark lines.  

Wahooooooooo!

Good luck to all the other ladies testing today!


----------



## sarah9475

Hi Ladies,


I am on my 4th IVF - second was a miraculous BFP - only collected 2 eggs and only one fertilised - 7 cell fragmented embryo that is now my daughter - after 8 yrs TTC. 

Wondering if anyone can offer any advice as I have been very naughty and done a clear blue digital test this morning - got a BFP - and wonder if it's accurate as I am only 9 days post 3 day transfer - trigger was 26th June - 12 days ago. HELP!! 

I have been following the board but not posting with this treatment - congratulations to the BFP's, and good luck to those in waiting xxxxx

Sarah xx


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies its official i did the official test this morning and    am delight but dont know why am now hoping everything is okey and not an ectopic pregnancy now i have reversed the two ww worrying to my first scan oh gosh what am i like.


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi tito

Massive congratulations! I feel exactly the same, I'm pretty sure from this point on we will never stop worrying about them- even when they are grown ups!

At least its not too long until scans now, mine should be in 3 weeks

X


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Hi sarah

I think in most cases the trigger should leave your system at around 8 days. I have heard though in rare cases it can stay for 14 days. Keep testing I have my finger crossed you get your bfp! X


----------



## poppy2012

morning ladies.. congrats to all the bfp xxxx

I did my test this morning as the OTD the clinic gave me and its a negative. I'm 11dp5dt so think thats it this time for me. It was our first go at IVF/ICSI and whilst deep down i didnt expect it to work first time I feel worse as now I know what hell I have to go through next time around. Waiting for the clinic to open so I can call them. No sign of my period and havent felt any symptons at all..

and to make matters worse.. my stepchildren are here.. (talk about feeling like my nose is rubbed in it)... and trying to pluck up the courage to go and visit my best friend tommorrow who had her baby this week...

I'll keep reading this thread as you wonderful ladies give me the hope I so desperately need.

poppy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moragob

Firstly congratulations to all the BFPs Elka, Darlbag, RJS, Tito - it's great to get so many     apologies if I have missed anyone.

Good luck to those testing today   

Poppy - be kind ot yourself, if you visiting your friend seems too much then don't, if she's a good friend she still be there next week.

And big hugs to those who haven't been so lucky this time.  Look after and be kind to yourselves and hopefully next time will be your turn.

Welcome to the new people on here 

Bex I agree with Toddy - I didn't buy a test until the day before OTD so I couldn't give in to temptation.  

This thread is getting so busy it's hard to keep up...

Morag


----------



## Darlbag

Morning  
Sarah - I took Ovitrelle trigger shot and it says in the leaflet 10 days but everyone processes things differently. Fingers crossed for you chick  
Laani - There is no point in telling you to stop worrying as it wont happen lol! I have had time off and had way too much time to think. Really not long to go just need to get the weekend out the way. Try keep busy  
Emilia - Thanks   Fingers crossed for you tomorrow!! I have been getting that very slight brown discharge also. I was told not to worry so try not worry  

IcklePickle & Tito - Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## Toddy74

Congratulations on the positive tests.
It was a BFN for me so that's it for me I'm afraid as we can't afford another cycle.
Good luck to everyone who is still to test xx


----------



## ELKA82

Toddy and Poppy      

IcklePickle  and Tito         

Sarah9475  I am sure we can congratulate you. My blood test on 9dp3dt showed 60 and pee stick can detect it. So


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sarah and Laani

 Tito and IclePickle

Toddy74 and Poppy2012 so sorry to read your news ladies   

Will be back later on ladies

Donna


----------



## Tito

Toddy n Poppy so sorry.
Iclepickle congrats


----------



## Toddy74

Poppy I didn't see your post as only skimmed quickly this morning.
I'm so sorry about your BFN.
Have you spoken to the clinic yet.
I had a call from mine who told me to continue with pessaries and retest in two days time.
Is this normal. I am day 13 after 3 day transfer so surely it would show a true reading now wouldn't it.
What has your clinic told you?
Anyone else have to do this?


----------



## Sass7

Hi all 

Toddy - We were told to test on day 16 past 3dt some say 18 days so don't worry it's may still change 

Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Well done to all the BFP, big congrats  

Really sorry to those who had bfn, your time will come. It's always so sad to hear.

    to all 

Xxxx


----------



## Madi

Hi, 

I have been following this thread and believe me it has helped no end, it's just so hard to keep up with all that's going on.

I have a question though, I still can't quite believe it myself but I am 9dp5dt and couldnt hold out any longer and I just poas and it's BFP is this possible so early?I want to believe it but I'm scared of giving myself false hope.  The only reason I did it was because for the last 3 days I have really felt that horrible stomach feeling when af is going to arrive but nothing happened it's been driving me crazy!!!!!!!

Do I dare to believe?? 

Madi.

Xxx


----------



## Bex77

Just a quick hello.

Congrats iclepickle and tito!

Toddy and poppy  . 

Madi - I'm not an expert but yes I think that's a BFP as it's 14 days from fertilisation and more than enough time for any hcg shot to be out of your system so I think it's safe to say congratulations to you too!


----------



## poppy2012

thanks girls for all your kind words..

toddy i called the clinic and they told me to continue with pessaries until after the weekend and test again either sat or sun, still no symptons at that I am due to come on.. im not holding out much hope but I will stay positive.... thinking of you too...


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi can I join you? Had my transfer on tuesday so I'm now 2dp5dt Otd is fri 13th


----------



## Emilia83

Madi...did u have your transfer on Wednesday 27th? I had mines on the 26th...

my test date is Saturday, but i decided to do it a day earlier...now im thinking shall i wait just one more day, as i have held on already, or will it not make a difference...also i spotted little spots of brown stuff on my pantyliner!!!! Dare i get excited?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?
Ive never really had that with my period before, period just comes out like the Red Sea...sorry to be so crude!! xx


----------



## Emilia83

I think it maybe all over for me    
Just went for a pee and noticed little dark red bits on my pantyliner...now im getting pains again...  Why didnt i just take the test with me so i could check?! Gotta wait anxiously to pee again...so sad....


----------



## MadDogLady083

Keeping everything crossed for u Emilia xxx


----------



## Emilia83

i think its all over for me    

i have taken two tests since my last post and the first one, dh and i thought we saw the most faintest light blue line and i just took another one again...had to pee...and this one was a    
I am still getting period pains, and have noticed dark red or dark brown spotting on pantyliner...feels more frequent now...
i Just dont know what to do?!?! My OTD was for tomorrow and i was going to do it today anyway, but then last night thought, we might as well wait for saturday, afterall its one more day, but i had to test after seeing my little spotting show and both time i did, it wernt really a good sign...
so either i am testing to early (which i doubt, what differnce will a few hours make) or i simply im not pregnant!!!!

i just dont know what to do now...

i will call the clinic as soon as it is 7AM!!! And let them know, and maybe i can go in for a blood test and it might show a differnt reading?!?! or i'm i just being desperate, and wanting to hear what i want to hear?

i have treid for the last 6/7 years to get pregnant and everytime i took a test, it has always been a     
so i guess in a way i was expecting it and in another way, i thought and prayed that this will work!!!

sadly maybe not. I dont want the clinic to say to me c=to carry on taking the cyclogest when im not pregnant...seems a bit too cruel..


----------



## Emilia83

madDogLady- thank you

Sass7- i think it might be a bfp for you...i   it is...it looks like this fridays was not my lucky day, but it might be yours!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Emilia ring your clinic x they may suggest upping your cyclogest it's not over yet hun  

Sass7 When is your otd?! Sounds like a positive to me  xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Good morning, 

Im very sad to see the BFN's   I always take a deep breath before I try to catch up with this thread preying there are none.  

Ok I have done something Naughty. I am on day 11 of my 2 week wait (hospital said to test on day 16) I have been feeling sickley quite a bit and my boobs are tender and have gone darker too, I thought it was all over yesterday when I had horrid cramps and I had a light brown discharge. So this morning I have done a test and its a good medium coloured BFP!  Im worried now as could this be too early? I am going to wait and test again on monday which will be 14 days. Im happy but also scared that its just a fake reading 

Finaly congratulations to all the BFP's!!!     fANTASTIC News!


----------



## Toddy74

Poppy, well obviously that is normal procedure then. I'm a bit like you thinking it is pointless but will test like they said.
I also have no symptoms of AF but they did say they cyclogest pessaries can hold it off for some women.
Emilia I'm praying it is not over for you I have read other women having bleeding but still getting BFP so keep  .


----------



## Emilia83

I rang my clinic, and the nurse said to take the test again tomorrow as that is my OTD, and the reading will be more accurate....
SERIOUSLY?!?! It already was a BFN how can one more day make a difference?!
I asked can you do a blood test and check and she said no, only pee test!!! 
How could they not have stuck?!   i just dont understand?

I am already taking two cyclogest, 1 in morning and 1 at night. Nurse mentioned i might be getting the pains because of them?

I really dont know what to feel...


----------



## blueshrimp

Can I join!
I'm now 6dp5dt (3 Grade 1 blastocysts) Otd is Wed  11th July.
Am going out of my mind.  The dreaded 2ww is for me the worst part.  
Have felt all sorts of strange things during this 2ww, definite pinching quite high up on 2 separate occasions, sicky feeling, dizzy, but most of all horrible AF pains and because of the AF pains, I am not holding out any hope at all.  Also I tested yesterday (I know I shouldn't have), but it came up saying not pregnant   
More than anything else, I just wish I could stop crying


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Blueshrimp welcome to the thread, I only joined late last night I'm 3dp5dt so a bit behind you. I haven't really felt anything except the odd pain where it matters, then I remind myself it's way too early for anything yet.

I think you've tested way too early otd is still 5 days away. Something I've read says that by 6dpt the hormones are only just being released into the blood... give it another few days and test again


----------



## laani

Big big  for toddy, poppy and emilia xx

Don't really know what's going on with me today, I'm 9dp2dt (so 11dpo) and not really much pain or anything do far, then about midday today I got sharp pains which lasted on and off for a couple of hours and when I went to the loo early this evening here was quite a bit of brown (sorry if tmi). I don't usually get pain before af but surely 11dpo is too late for implantation
The sharp pains have gone, to be replaced by a dull ache and I am now on pain and knicker watch, my test isn't till Monday morning but not feeling overly fantastic
L x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi* Laani*, everything you said is exactly the same for me, even the days! I was naughty this morning and took at test and it was BFP! Not etting too excited though as it could be wrong. lets hope were both having pregnancy symptoms! x


----------



## laani

Reading your post made me feel so much better! I might actually be able to sleep tonight now! Fingers crossed Carly bean xx


----------



## laani

Well brown has turned into light red spotting so not looking great


----------



## cupcake30

it's an official bfn:-(.    
my full period has been here for 2 days but they made me do a blood test to confirm before stopping the cyclogest.
back in 3months for round 2. we had saved up for a conservatory but b..ger that! better investment to have another go.
ttfn x


----------



## MadDogLady083

So sorry Cupcake   

Hope all turns out ok for u laani   keep us posted xx

Congrats Carly Bean!   

Xx


----------



## HJones0809

morning all xx 

I'm sorry to hear the bfn   thinking of you all xx 

Congratulations to all those with BFP xxx 

I tested on Wednesday and again this morning - its a   for me  we are both over the moon!x 

Good luck to those testing this weekend xx


----------



## Emilia83

Hjones - sooooo happy for you!!! Congtats! 

I took another test this morning and i think its a    but i think theres a vvveeeeeeerrrrrryyyy faint positive line...still not getting excited...gonna test if period doesnt come properly, as theres little bits of brown blood here and there...bled a little dark broen stuff last night and when checking this morning....nothing...then checked again a few hours later, little drops...anyone else woth same problem?


----------



## HJones0809

Emilia have you tried using a clear blue? Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## DandD

Hi Emilia

I'm having the same thing my otd was Wednesday but I'd been having brown spotting since last Friday which turned it a light red bleed on tuesday night! I took my test fully expecting a negative but got a faint positive took another test Thursday , got another faint positive! My bleeding slowed after 24 hours and has now stopped and I've been told I've got to wait a week and test again! Sorry it's not an answer but just wanted to let I know your not alone as I felt I was the only one without a definitive answer! Please keep us updated I have my fingers crossed for you! 

So for no personals as I'm on my phone 

Congrats to bfp's

A big hug to all with bfn thinking of you! 

Lots of love 
D  x


----------



## guineagents

Hi there,
Can I join you all?! Am currently on day 6 post iui on my two week wait. Trying not to get sad that I've had absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever as last cycle I had every symptom going and BFN. The two weeks are really dragging now! x


----------



## Tito

So sorry Cupcake 

Hannah cograts love

Guineagents welcome


----------



## Moragob

DandD and Emilia - hang on in there, lots and lots of good thought for you


----------



## blueshrimp

Help!  I am currently 7dp5dt and have just done something stupid and did a HPT (did one Thursday too), which came back as negative.  Not the slightest sight of any line.  I know that it is early, but I can't imagine for a second that the result will change.  It is strange, because I have some feelings and twinges that I haven't had in other cycles and I had convinced myself that this could be the time.
Is there any hope?


----------



## Tito

Blueshrimp its not over yet love be patient


----------



## Bex77

Hi Blueshrimp

Just wanted to say, I'm also 7dp5dt today and desperately want to test. The whole waiting is really getting to me. I can totally understand why you did a test but it really could be too early. Hang in there. 

I crazily thought I might do one tomorrow but have since figured out that the 10000 does of pregnyl I had as my trigger shot might not even be out of my system yet as it has a half life of 33 hours which means the level that is there could possibly still be picked up by a hpt. So a +'ve might not be real anyway. 

Fingers crossed for us both, 

Bex x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I havent been around as much for a few days but have been reading daily

Hannah 

Donna, i didnt test BFP on a HPT until day after OTD  was a definite BFN on OTD

Emilia and DandD     for you both

Guineagents welcome when is OTD for you 

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Love_awaits

DandD said:


> Hi Emilia
> 
> I'm having the same thing my otd was Wednesday but I'd been having brown spotting since last Friday which turned it a light red bleed on tuesday night! I took my test fully expecting a negative but got a faint positive took another test Thursday , got another faint positive! My bleeding slowed after 24 hours and has now stopped and I've been told I've got to wait a week and test again! Sorry it's not an answer but just wanted to let I know your not alone as I felt I was the only one without a definitive answer! Please keep us updated I have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> So for no personals as I'm on my phone
> 
> Congrats to bfp's
> 
> A big hug to all with bfn thinking of you!
> 
> Lots of love
> D  x


Hi Emilia and D&D,
I am 12days post retrieval and 7 days post 5D transfer. My OTD is next Wednesday but I have been getting cramps on and off. So can't hold it off any further. Did a test and it has a feint line. Not sure if it means anything at this stage as I did my trigger shot at 11.59pm 23/6/12. Might still be in my system. I haven't got any bleeding or anything but the cramps, the cramps are just so AFfy! Comes with back pains too just like all the other months!  just going to keep it together before I fall apart before Wednesday. Wishing both of you good luck and hugs to all the BFNs


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Loveawaits 

Hope the trigger is out of your system and that you have a   I read somewhere that the trigger is out of your system after 11 days. I'm still unsure if I'll test early or not I have 2 cheapie tests was thinking maybe 2 days before otd (weds)the trigger will definitely be gone by then.

I'm 4dp5dt now and not having anything but the occasional cramps


----------



## guineagents

Hi Donna, my OTD is 15th July I think. I had my IUI this Monday 2nd.

Have started to feel quite rough today, very dizzy with headache and sore throat, but am trying not to get hopes up as this happened last cycle. I could have put £ on a BFP but then af showed up  

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Wibble Wobble, 
Oh I hope so too! Hey, if you are testing next Wednesday, it's my OTD!  
I called the doctor just now as i am so bloated and breathless he said if symptoms worsen I might need to go A&E to have an abdominal drain and fluids! Great! Burst my happy bubble! Loool! Best of luck to you! And all the ladies testing....


----------



## Picki15

Hi ladies how you all doing?
Well my pma has left the building today, very emotional. Just convinced its all over for me as absolutely no symptoms at all. Only 4 more sleeps till otd xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Love-awaits  were you at risk of ohss?


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi wibble wobble, 
I was not told I was a risk specifically, but before starting our cycle, I was told I was PCOS-like which is not exactly PCOS but I have a lot of follicles hanging around. I'm still not sure what it means. But the doctor said we have to be very careful as I might get OHSS. That was all. But I don't feel normal for at least 2 days now. I feel amazing after the ET. It was just like a normal day. But yesterday and today was awful. I dare to say I feel like someone stick my head in a plastic bag and tie it up. By torso look like a ripe lemon. From the boob onwards, everything is just round and distended! 

How have ou been feeling? Everything ok?


----------



## wibble-wobble

I'm good thanks just starting to go a bit stir crazy... looking out for symptoms but all I have is the odd pains like af type pains. I'm only 4dp5dt now so don't know if I should start feeling more or not 

Hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Emilia83

Love Awaits - i dont want to get your hopes up or anything, but when i was at my ET the doctor was telling me that if i got pregnant, i would defo most highly likely get OHSS, to me that basically was saying that if i got pregnant then thats what i would get...and i was prepared for that, but unfortunatly i didnt get it back, it went after awhile...

and i am now on the WORST ever PERIOD EVER!!!!! The pain is sooooooooooooo bad...im actually screaming in pain...my blood is really dark brown, and not red yet, only when i wipe...and have noticed some sticky clotty bits...apologies for the gruesome info...

anyway, i will take one more test next week and see what happens, and then, basically move on.

i do however want answers, to why it didnt work first time for me on ICSI....because apparently everything looked pretty good, had loadsa eggs collected had two 5 day blastocysts transferred...now im doubting if they even put it in the first place, as they really wanted me to have a frozen cycle or have one embryo transferred...my lining was great, everything really...have been reading up, that one of the reasons why you might not get pregnant is because of the egg transfer and how they did it...i later found out that the doctor who did my egg transfer was in training... 
so quite bit annoyed with that!!!
but i do want answers to why it didnt work and i do want the doctors to look into my case thoroughly...

by the way i am doing this at Hammersmith...should i ask to change? they do have some pretty good RE's there, like Anna Carby....

any advice on what i should ask them would help me alot....


----------



## laani

Emilia I am really sorry for what you are going through, it's absolutely heartbreaking  . Xx


----------



## Toddy74

Emilia, it is very hard I know as I am in same position as you and several other people.
I too had text book transfer and all looked good but sadly BFN for me.
When you look at the statistics for success it is really not that high and sadly sometimes things do not work out.
Despite everything going perfectly up to transfer once the embies are put back in only nature is in charge and we all know nature doesn't always work in our favour.
Sending big   for all those in the same position.


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Emilia,
I am so sorry hun.    
Have you called the clinic with your results and they should offer you a consultation. I'm not with the Hammersmith. But when they transferred my embryos-they were very slow growing and didn't sound that positive, I saw on the ultrasound screen two shiny orbs being released in the uterus. So if you saw that, they definitely transferred them hun.


----------



## Picki15

Hi ladies. I'm 6dp5dt and this morning I had a little brown spotting when I wiped... Help! 

Emilia, my first 2 goes we're textbook too and unfortunately they ended in bfn and then bfp but early miscarriage. I've had all the immune testing done too now and all is fine except for something to do with my folic acid... If you haven't had these done it could be worth asking your consultant about, other than that if it doesnt work they say that it usually fails due to embryonic reasons... They just weren't strong/good enough.... It's a hard old road and I have realised its very much like rolling a dice xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi Emilia, it's so hard and I know how u feel, I'm on cycle no. 5 now with no previous BFP. When I bled before OTD on my only prev fresh cycle it was so heavy and painful, I don't think I'd ever had one like it before. I didn't get any answers as to why my previous cycles hadn't worked, just bad luck apparently! Not sure how much 'bad luck' someone is able to cope with in their life mind u!

I have woken up this morning tho feeling so deflated and I am now convinced this one hasn't worked either    

This is our last try as well, I'm just waiting for AF to make an inwanted appearance just to prove it and put me out of my 2ww misery!!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Aww *MadDogLady083* there is still hope! 

*Picki15* I had light brown discharge when I wiped on day 7 and 8 completely freeked me out as I had cramp pains too, dont give up hope! my friend had no symptoms and she got pregnant!.

*Emilia83* im so sorry really sad news, hope the pain is easing 

*wibble-wobble* keep positive!

*Love_awaits* that is so exciting I prey its no the triger shot still there!  

welcome *guineagents* hang on in there! 

*HJones0809*  Im so happy for you!!

It is now day 13 for me and im getting a  and have done for 3 days. I'm scared as I don't believe it, and think its going to go away or its some kind of false reading. I will keep testing for a few days and my doctor has given me a blood form so I can go get that done, maybe after that I will feel better

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Picki15

Thanks carlybean... Just Ben to loo again (on constant knicker check now) and there was more but still light brown.... Have cramps too... Hoping with every ounce in my body it's a good sign


----------



## Emilia83

Maddog,  its sooo hard to deal with...and its so hard for me to deal with, becoz i.do not know ANYONE going through the same thing, having noone to talk to who understands is very hard.  
Theres only so much DH can understand. Not his fault, and yet his always optimistic, maybe im the one being tested in this loooooong losing battle...

LoveAwaits,  i am meant to email the clinic, havent brought myself to do it yet. Hubby and i might be moving for a year abroad, so i will wait before i decide to have a next go.
To be honest i only saw one bright orb, i did ask weres the second one, she said theyre together??!! Hmmmm...

Toddy,  thanks for ur words and i do wish them success rates were high...i wanna become a RE now! So i can do it for myself! 

Im hating this whole thing now...

Thank you all for ur kind words and support...x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Emilia    

Picki light brown is good   could be implantation    

Carlybean are you 13dpt or ec I only ask because my otd is 10dpt and I'm thinking of testing 2 days before which would only be 13dp ec... I don't even know why I'm thinking of doing it, the tests I have were 2 for a pound and probably don't work  so I wont believe the result anyway and I'm not buying a clearblue digi until thursday

Love-awaits how are you today? Hope you've managed to stay away from the hospital 

Maddog     don't give up yet 

afm just going slightly   getting worse by the second   but only 5 more sleeps until otd


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Wibblw wobble I dont know what pt or ec means? lol Can you explain please


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thank u everyone x

Emilia I totally know what u mean, the only people who I know that have had IVF it's worked for them FIRST TIME! Argh! I'm so happy for them but just wish it would work for me as well

On the plus side the folic acid is making my nails look great lol! I think I'll carry on taking it afterwards!  I've also made myself a list of all the things I'm going to do when I get my bfn on the 17th, it includes eating a large bar of Galaxy chocolate and drinking a nice red wine, eating a Chinese takeaway and going for a run with my dogs   Altho the run won't b after eating all that!

Xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Carlybean - pt is post transfer and ec is egg collection xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

MadDogLady Im doing IUI not IVF so that does not count for me, I had my IUI insemination on the 25th June so today is day 13 after that? x


----------



## MadDogLady083

I'm not entirely sure how it compares I guess that's the same as 13 days post ec for IVFs?  Excellent on ur BFP results by the way    when's ur OTD? Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

They said to test on the 13th which is 18 days!! so thats why I am worried as its only day 13 now so could it show up that early?? They said my triger shot (which I took at 1am on the 25th) takes 7 days to clear so  that should be way gone but im just worried, I should of waited but I was naughty! x


----------



## MadDogLady083

It's so hard to wait the whole time! If I was u I'd carry on testing every day now just to reassure ur self when u carry on seeing the BFP every morning till OTD   xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Wibble wobble,
I managed to stay at home. Even fell asleep. I must have been exhausted. Woke up about 6am though and found my cat sitting on top of me trying to bite my neck again! . I haven't eaten much today and funny enough I feel so full. Ssssoooooo full! And I know my symptoms will get worst after even a tiny morsel of anything. I'm crampy! How are you doing today? x


----------



## Bex77

Little Carly Bean - it sounds like good news to me! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

just popping in to say

Brellini  for OTD  tomorrow   

Sending  and             all around

Donna


----------



## blueshrimp

I am 9dp5dt and unfortuantely think it is all over.  Started to bleed this morning.  Don't think this is spotting, because so far although it isn't heavy, it is fairly constant and a bit painful.
Absolutely heartbroken.  We hoped after 17 years of trying that our time had really come, but it wasn't to be.     
Donna xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE

Blue shrimp so sad to read your post. Sending lots of   I can't imagine how you must be feeling. X


----------



## sass30

Please can i be added to the 2ww. I get IUI today at 3pm and my OTD is the 23rd of july. Im so nervous and excited right now. Me and the DW have been a reck all morning. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Blueshrimp,
I'm sorry hun. Have you done a HPT? Maybe call your unit and ask them for advice. We were told not to stop anything even if we bleed before OTD. And to do a test as some ladies do bleed before hand. Thinking of you...


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thinking of you blushrimp, lets hope its a little bleed and not AF afterall  

sending lots of  

xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Me too Blueshrimp, I really hope its just spotting, bug hugs    xxx

I have given up testing as its sending me loopy!!! Thinking is it a fainter line? is it fake? is it not? do pigs fly? So as it is raining were off on holiday!! (my husband is a farmer and we only go away when its raining! lol) Off to the lake district and not packing ANY tests. So when we are back Thursday I will have another go. Im off to pack! Horray!

Hope you all have a good week and im sure I will pop on here to see how your all going  

xxx


----------



## blueshrimp

What a morning!  
Firstly I wake up and am bleeding.  I then spoke to the Clinic who was said you can't have a period with progesterone and oestrogen at the same time and that it was probably spotting.  I had to go out for a bit and when I came back, the bleeding had stopped and I decided to do a hpt.  Nothing happened for a while and then a very very very faint second line appeared.  In certain lights it is barely visable but there is a definite second line.  The Clinc wants me to continue with the meds and then have the bloodtests done on Wednesday (my actual test date).  So confused, but there is still hope - I hope!!


----------



## Little Carly Bean

oh my lordy that is so exciting blue shrimp!!!!! Im so emotional at the moment I cried when I read that! Oh I hope everything works out for you hun! Huge finger and toes and legs and arms crossed!!! xxx


----------



## blueshrimp

Thank you LCB.  It's early days and after 17 years without a sniff of a pregnancy, I am not counting any chickens, but I am hopeful.
Will be thinking of you too xxxx


----------



## Darlbag

BlueShrimp - I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Bluesrimp, 
The way I see it, you have the OHSS at the stage you are in for a reason.  all the best!!!


----------



## MadDogLady083

Great news blueshrimp!!   

   

Have a lovely holiday Little Carly Bean x


----------



## Clairelee

HI all,

Not been on for a while as i have been moving house!!! No i didnt lift anything lol 

 to all BFP
   for all BFN

            for all in waiting

After catching up on all that has happened to you guys has left me in a total whirlwind of mind I am on day 9 past my ET, On days 7&8 i had some brown/red spotting when wiping and some period type pain just before and every so often i have a funny cramp or pain, IS THIS AT ALL A POSITIVE THING   

I have my blood test on wednesday and even driving the long way round to get home so i dont pass a supermarket, i cant decide weather to just have a go or not!! Going crazy here any help please xx


----------



## laani

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know BFN for me today, I knew really as bleeding got a lot heavier this morning, we are really sad but I feel much better now that I know for sure and we can just move forward to the next one. We have one little blast frozen so will have appt clinic on Friday to find out how long we have to wait before we can transfer, hopefully not too long as my cycle was only mild with just stims.
Dh is amazing and making all the difficult phone calls, I think my mum was more upset than me, next time I think we might keep it to ourselves just for everyone else's sake.
Tonight we shall be eating a big fat pizza!
Wishing you all the best of luck

Laani x


----------



## Darlbag

Laani - I am so sorry   Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle  
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi Ladies

Donna sending lots of      your way honey   for Wednesdays OTD

Laani so sorry to read your news    your DH sounds like a star! 

No OTD testers tomorrow so sending  all around 

Have a good evening ladies

Donna


----------



## Pinkpingu

Hi ladies, 

I had my transfer late this afternoon so I hope you can welcome me to the 2ww. 

Feeling quite down though as found out from the embryologist that out of the 9 fertilised eggs only 1 made it to blasto stage and another 1 may make it overnight but doubtful. She said she will email in the morning to let me know but she sounded doubtful it would be suitable. I hoped that we would get a couple of frosties  

The embryo we had transferred is a stage 1 blasto with good signs that it was moving onto stage 2 but apparently it wasn't quite at the stage they would have liked at the point of transfer although it has made progress today.

I'm tring really hard to remain positive about our chances of success but have just gone on a complete downer now, not how I wanted to feel this evening. Hoping and praying this one wants to snuggle down for the next 8 months


----------



## MadDogLady083

So sorry laani     xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

So sorry Laani 

Blueshrimp sending you tons of     

Clairelee good luck for testing if you decide to 

Pinkpingu and Sass welcome to the thread 

Love-awaits hows you hun?

Darlbag hey hows work going? Was my first day back today, it just didn't take my mind off testing early

Little Carly hope you have a nice break away

Hi Donna,Icklepickle and Maddoglady

afm lots of back pain today and headaches but honestly I'm not symptom spotting and which tests pick up the lowest levels of pregnancy hormones   seriously I thought going back to work would take my mind off testing... never crossed my mind that I'd be more tempted. Less than a minute from my house is a pharmacy, when I get off the train I walk past a Tesco Express, a Boots, a Supersave.... I work in a Tesco Metro and there is an even bigger Boots store across the way... It's too much to take


----------



## Darlbag

Welcome PinkPingu - Wishing you all the luck in the world    
Wibble - Hey! Work was Ok, have turned into a lazy mare though being off so long. On tomorrow, back to my usual 12 hours. I did 1 week and the second week I caved and tested early, I just couldnt bear it anymore haha. xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

tomorrow is 1 week for me... when did you start getting a +ive... I'm not even sure which test to buy as they all pick up different strengths of hormone and tomorrow is only 7dp5dt and hormones wont of had a chance to build up yet


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Wibble wobble,
I was given a 16dpEC as my OTD. But my curiosity got the better of me. I started serial testing from 12days post EC. I won't recommend anyone to do it. It's confusing because my clinic won't acknowledge the results. Saying my trigger shot might still be in my system even tho I triggered 14days ago! Loool. So whatever results I have now, I have to disregard it. Not to mention my embryos were slow at at day 5, they were not blasts yet. So even more nerve wrecking! 

To answer your earlier question, I have mild OHSS confirmed by a scan done in the hospital just now. No hospitalisation thank god for that! So it's a wait n see game now. 

How are you feeling today? I say...go the the big boots near your workplace and buy a couple of HPTs! Loool! good luck! xxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hey ladies I had my et this morning with 2 embies can I join your gang?? Xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi hopefuls welcome to the thread


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi hopefuls and Pinkpingu  

wibble-wobble I've found the lowest iu/ml tests to be the really cheap ones from Savers!  You get two per pack as well and they test 20 iu/ml hcg!  There are some in the £1 too and they test 25 iu/ml.  My friend who conceived au natural used the cheap tests and they did work for her.  

xx


----------



## blueshrimp

It is a definite BFP for me.     
Praying that nothing goes wrong   
Good luck to everyone who's testing soon - can't wait to see more BFP's xxxx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Thanks to Wibble-wobble, Darlbag and MadDogLady083 for your welcomes and good wishes  

Welcome Hopefuls  

Congratulations Blueshrimp that;s great news


----------



## MadDogLady083

Fantastic news blueshrimp!     

So many congrats to you x


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats blueshrimp on your bfp. My symptoms seem to have disappeared  don't know what to think


----------



## Clairelee

Blueshrimp

I have as yet stopped myself from getting a test although i have got dressed and got my keys twice to go but i only have to wait till tomorrow         

Welcome everyone

    Wibble-wobble xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Welcome to Pinkpingu and Hopefuls

sending masses of  all around

Donna yay wonderful news on your 

Love_Awaits hope that you are doing ok, hope the OHSS symptoms are improving

Have a good day ladies

Donna


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Donna, 
Thank you! Ahhhh the famous OHSS.....Days are fine....nights are a nightmare.   I have an appointment tomorrow on my OTD to check on the OHSS! 

BlueShrimp!!!!!!!        Wonderful news! 

Good luck to those testing today! xxxxx


----------



## katrina555

Hello ladies

My OTD is tomorrow (i had a 2dt) this morning i tested negative (13dpt)   Im not holding much hope for a positive tomorrow

xx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi everyone - sorry I have not been on here for about 6 days. I was due to test last Friday but caved in on the Thursday and tested.

I could not believe it but I am pleased to report it is....... a BFP!!!!!!

     


I can;t believe it - all that worry about the cramps and pains and period feelings - it turned out ok.

Now I am worried that it continues - will this worrying ever stop.

Scan booked for 26th July.

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

hello ladies! - 

Wibblewobble just because symptoms have gone doesnt write it off, cyclogest etc throws symptoms all over the place too.  fingers crossed for you!

Congratulations Blueshrimp I bet you are still on the ceiling and it hasnt sunk in yet! 17 years and then pooof your pregnant! very well done 

Katrina give it til tomorrow, anything can happen in these last days hun, hope all goes well xx

Clairelee good luck for tomorrow!  Lots of tests happening these next couple of days!

Pinkpingu you should be proud to have got a blasto!  am rooting for you - plenty of fluids and protein and green veg xx

Laani I am so sorry to hear your news, dont give up, this treatment takes its toll mentally and physically and i cant imagine how painful it must be.  look after you and rest xx

AFM - I have jut had another round of accupuncture today and the bit where i still felt on my ankle is meant to mean the treatment is working to help implantation so heres hoping its all working!

i feel very bloated and feel awful on my man, he wants nookie but I dont feel up to it, and also dont want to maybe knock the embies out of place!!?? does that make sense??

Much love and babydust to all waiting and crawling the walls xx....ooh just seen rehead had a bfp!!! well done hun!!!! very happy indeed for you!!! xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Thanks Hopefuls I think maybe my expectations of how many blastos I would get were a little too high and it was a big shock yesterday especially because of how we were told. I am feeling much more positive today and trying to send lots of positive vibes to my little emby.  

Congratulations Redhead74 that's fantastic!  

Katrina555 I would wait until tomorrow too, sometimes pregnancy hormones take a while to kick in. Hoping your test tomorrow delivers better news for you  

Thanks for the welcome Donna Marie  

AFM - Although I am only 1dp5dt I am already sympton checking, particularly when I go to the loo. I know it's too early to know either way but I can't help myself. This wait is going to last forever!


----------



## hopefuls:)

oh yes, my otd is 23rd july i think and i was an icsi lady


----------



## gerbera77

Hi all

Would you mind if I joined you?

On 3dp5dt- already going mad symptom checking-but too early!!! Going to be a long week!

Hi wobble, darlbag and hopefuls-on the July cycle thread together-hope you guys are ok?

Redhead-many congrats!!!!

Sorry for no other personals-will read back and catch up xxxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Good luck for tomorrow Clairelee  

Fingers crossed for tomorrow katrina, anything can happen overnight    

Fantastic news redhead!    

hopefuls your dh will have to keep it in his trousers lol!  The advice from our clinic was no sex during the 2ww and then if prone to miscarriage then not until after the pregnancy has well established!  My dh is climbing the wall too lol!!  ps great positive signs with the accupuncture  

hello gerbera77  

afm - I am convinced I am going to bleed on Friday/Sat because that's what happened last fresh cycle (I had a sunday 2day transfer then too, by coincidence).  I wish I could find out now!!  But I'm only 8dp2dt!


----------



## hopefuls:)

Lol maddoglady  

And positive thinking all the way!! Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Blue Shrimp!!! Thats amazing!! Well done, so happy for you!        



Redhead74 Congratulations!!!     !!!

Im having a lovely break away, hard not to think about it, and im gagging for a glass of wine, but im glad I am not looking at flippin test sticks! 

love too all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Gerberra77 welcome to the thread sending you lots of 

Redhead yay congrats on your 

Katrina dont write it off yet honey, i had a 2dt and up too day 13 bfn and got a bfp on hpt day after otd
hoping and praying for you along with Love_Awaits and Clairelee

Sending lots of stickiness all around ladies

Donna


----------



## Picki15

Hi ladies, wow lots going on the last couple of days... Congrats to those with  . And  to those that didn't get the news they were after. 
Well I'm doing ok I guess only 2 more dats till otd for me. Spotting has stopped now but I have indigestion all day long...hoping that the 2 together are good signs? 
Could also do with a glass of wine to take the edge off the stress of waiting... Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## gerbera77

Thanks for the welcome! Lots of luck toeveryone! How are everyone's symptoms?

*Donna - my OTD is 16th July-many thanks!*


----------



## hopefuls:)

Help!! I know am only 1dpt but I feel normal!! Does this.mean I'm npt pregnant?? I had t move a bag of sawdust and worried I have ruined everything!! X


----------



## wibble-wobble

feeling sorry for myself did a test not using fmu and it was bfn only 7dp5dt so I know it can change just feeling


----------



## Love_awaits

Morning!
Can't sleep. 'Mild'   OHSS is keeping me awake. I struggle to find a good position to sleep and so breathless!   I've got an appt at 10.30am with the unit with regards to this. 

Wibble wobble-Sorry hun...I hope it's too early for you to test! Did you use FR or CB? x

Hopeful-I didn't have any symptoms (apart from the notorious CYCLOGEST) post ET till about the 6th day onwards I was uncomfortable with OHSS. Try and keep away from heavy work.  

AFM, I POAS this morning, my long awaited OTD! We are      . More waiting I suppose...  Stick my little fighter(s) stick!


----------



## katrina555

OTD today-BFN I feel very numb, did most of my crying yesterday, don't know where to go from here.

Good luck to everyone else, thank you for your support.

xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

so sorry katrina xxxxxxxxxxxxx sending you lots of        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations Love_awaits!  Excellent news xx  

fingers crossed wibble-wobble   hopefully it's way to early anyway xx

I am desperate to cave in and poas!!!!!  When looking for something else a couple of weeks ago I found my 20 iu/ml tests from before that I'd forgotten about arghhhhh I wish i didn't know they were there!!


----------



## Clairelee

Morning all!!

Wibble-wobble - Try stay positive it may just be to early yet
Love_awaits - Congratulations      
Katrina - Sorry for your news hope all goes well for you in future xxx   

I have not done a poas!!! Just had blood test this morning and waiting to hear, have the most surreal feeling of pins and needles through my whole body hoping and praying for a miracle will let you know


----------



## Redhead74

just popped on quickly to say thank you for all the congrats on my BFP xxxx


Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

Congrats Love-awaits on your bfp... It was a superdrug own brand I used same result this morning, still 2 days til Otd though still enough time for change


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Katrina am so very sorry to read of your BFN    take care of each other 

Love_Awaits thinking of you as you are at clinic just now, fab news 

Clairelee ooh i remember waiting for the blood result hope and  its the news you are dreaming of

Will pop back later ladies, excitement of tescos awaits me     

Donna


----------



## Clairelee

Hi All,

Its a   for me     

Wishing you all the luck in the world to everyone, it just goes to show miracles do happen, just hope everything from now goes well

xxx


----------



## Rach76

Hi all, haven't been writting on here much lately but have been keeping up with all your messages. Many congrates to all those with BFP's . And so sorry for all those that didn't.

Having a really bad day today. OTD is tomorrow and simply dreading it.  The thought of knowing it hasn't happened is killing me. Don't know where i can go from here. We seem to have tried everything. so what more can they do? Haven't tested early as been so good these last two weeks resisiting. Haven't really had any symptons either- a few cramps for the first couple of days but i figure its because my cervix had been played with.  veiny tender bresets but i guess thats just the progestorone. got funny pains in my bad today a bit like sciatica! so don't know what thats all about. anyway can't seem to get out of this depression. Help!


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi Ladies! 
Weather certainly does not look good outside! Thank you for all the lovely congratulations on my BFP. The clinic said my 14dpo B-HCG was 280. But theynwill not do any more HCGs for me!  
On a more sour note, the fluids in my abdomen has increased!   But on a better note, I have become a very greedy lady today buying all sorts of food I can get my hands on. Unfortunately I can't eat them as I get bloated, so DH can have them all. 

Wibble wobble-2 days to go! Hang in there! Sending you lots of  

Clairelee- Congratulations on your BFP!!!      

Rach76- One more sleep! Well done on not testing early. I tested early and it confused me and it was exasperating when no one would confirm it! 

Madoglady-stay away from those tests or we will have to call the  !  

Katrina-sorry hun. Sending you lots of   . 

Good luck to those testing tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## Darlbag

Congrats on the BFPs!!
Clairelee - my HCG levels at 14dp2dt were 189 so yours sound great.
I really want another hcg test! Xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi all
Just wondered if I may join you and become crazy with a bunch of other people, rather than alone    


I have had a single FET abroad and it is my last chance to complete my dream family. Single FET because I had only 1 embie left to use. It was a good one, thawed and started to expand, my transfer was great, my lining too, so it's down to fate now. 


I have come home to a screaming toddler who has pushed his limits today, and am soooo tired from a long day travelling home alone, (yes went alone this time). I don't feel to hopeful, but I have read it isn't impossible with a single transfer, only takes 1 right?? I just had to try this last time to see. 


I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better and starting what will be a hopefully, long and fruitful journey together    ,


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hello ladies

Gerbera - thanks i am at my mums now (she is taking my mind off it by showing me her recent bargains from ebay and doing a catwalk show...lol)  Itsmuch easier updating on here than my phone! I rang the clinic, and was called a worrier and told to relax...my man is worried about the tinzaparin am on for dvt, she says it shouldnt affect the icsi..."shouldnt"...hmm....i wanted to end the call with thanks so much for making me feel better....  ...i went to the shop with my new mulberry handbag to cheer myself up heehee.  salmon and pasta tonight for extra protein and continue rubbing my tummy as if that makes any difference lol!!  How are you?  these next 12 days...do we think they will drag theres only so much may the best house win, and come dine with me i can put up with!! arrrrrrrggggghhhh!!!!!!  its torture!! and breaaathe xx

maddoglady- my fella will have to sort himself out for now haha, hes given up giving me the puppydog eyes and just spends longer in the shower  

littlecarleybean- did you have a nice break away??  hope the weather was ok for you and you got chance to relax with your man xx

picki - i would sooo love a big glug of red chilean wine...went to shop and just gazed adoringly at all the lovely bottles....and bought...fizzy water....mmm.

congratsamundo aplenty for loveawaits and clairelee!!!!!  very very happy for you both xxxx the hard part is over...

katrina i am so sorry to hear your news, i havent experienced the end result yet and cant imagine what you are going through, but you are strong and will pick yourself up and come back fighting again. xxx be good to yourself xx

wibblewobble, 2 days can change alot so just be strong and hang in there, not long now!!  fingerscrossed for you xx

rach best of luck for testing day tomorrow will be thinking of you also....lots of babydust coming your way too xxx

afm...well i am glad to be taking my 2ww off work sick, i wouldnt forgive myself if i got kicked etc at work (not a chilled out job) and the accupuncturist recommended another 2 weeks after that to be signed off...dont mind if i do, will glide nicely into my 30th birthday!  the only drawback....sitting, festering at home...thinking...lol.  got to say i am so grateful for this site, its so nice to be able to offer support and get the same back from you strong lovely ladies.  nice that others are in the same boat :0 thanks girls xx
everyone else on 2ww that i have missed, keepy busy and hope all is well in your world xx

ps...welcome pinkpaula!  get that kiddywinkle for an early night and try and get some rest and tlc xx hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Sass7

Clarire-lee and Love-Awaits BIG Congratulations...  Just wonderful news... See you over on  "Waiting for Early Scans (2012) - Part 2"

Pink Paula - Good luck.. it does only take one  

Hopefuls - look at my post under 2ww that went onto a BFP.. might give you a bit of hope.  I was clearing up sick, changing beds and generally a very stressful time... mine is a bfp. 

Katrina - Really sorry to hear your news...  your time will come. Try and stay positive.

Rach, keep your chin up, we have all been through similar.. it will happen when the time is right. I haven't met anyone who hasn't got there eventually.  Unless they give up. all your symptoms sound good to me.

Good luck to all, keeping fingers crossed for you all.

xx


----------



## Redhead74

Hi Everyone, hope everyone is fine - just been reading about peoples HGC levels which they posted. I was so worried that I had not symptoms even after 3 positive test results that I got the clinic to do some blood tests. I had one today but got to go back on friday for another for them to compare.

Todays result were 1219 - which is very high they said - so fingers crossed for Friday when they compare.

However - doing a little googling and comparing other peoples recent posts mine seem high and some info says that could be a sign of twins.... HELP!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Fantastic news Clairelee!!       congrats to u xx

Rach good luck with ur OTD   and well done from staying away from early testing, it's so bloody hard! 

Love_awaits hope u feel better soon, must be uncomfortable being bloated when u eat and with the fluid too xx

Hi pinkpaula xx

hopefuls lol men, eh? I think my dh is seeing a silver lining to a bfn on my OTD! Know what u mean about festering at home, I had ec on a fri, et on sun and had mon tues weds off work. To b honest I was glad to go back to work on the thurs to keep my mind occupied! I can't bear daytime tv lol! 

Redhead, twins!! Omg! Guess u'll have to find out for sure when u have ur early scan!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Welcome PinkPaula       coming your way

Love_Awaits and ClaireLee  on your 

Rach76 and Picki15 lots of      for OTD tomorrow

Have a lovely evening ladies

Donna


----------



## pinkpaula

Redhead My results for my ds, 16dpt (day 5 transfer) was 1770 i think, look below. I hoped for twins but high numbers can mean 1 healthy babe too, either way YAAAAAY 

Hopefuls Just don't get too overwhelmed by the wait with nothing to take your mind off it, it can consume you completely. If a beanie in snuggled in there nicely, and it's meant to be, then it will be. God knows today I have had to deal with all sorts with DS, I really don't think it makes a massive difference if you lift, hoover (was told not too once, made sure I told DH that one  ) or anything else in moderation. No  though, and plenty of water, and loads and loads of  , note to self. How rational I am in these early days, lol.


----------



## MadDogLady083

Started bleeding this morning nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## DandD

Hi all

Hope your all ok! Haven't posted since my bleed but have been following you all! Wow these are some journeys youre all goin through! 

My thoughts and best wishes go out to you all!

So afm today was otd number 2 as its been a week since the bleeding stopped! And unfortunately it's a bfn for us! Had a little cry and I surprisingly feel ok! Got another week off work and then lots of parties, weddings and a holiday to look forward with lots of wine! 

Not sure what's next for us! Just going to enjoy life for a bit and see how we feel! Actually relieved to finally have a definite answer!

Again just want to say thank you to you all for your support you've kept me going throughout this while process! 

I really wish you all the best with your journeys! I'll keep reading your posts but goin to take a step back! 

Lots of love to you all! Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

I feel sick with worry and dread this morning  

I did a test a day early and the clear blue digital says Im not pregnant, and the First responce has a VERY VERY faint line, almost not there. I think its a BFN for me after everything, maybe the trigger shot stayed in my blood longer than it was supposed too. Not had my period yet though but it does not look great. Feel sick to my stomach and so stressed I wish I could just start my period or not Im really had enough of waiting now!!      Me and the hubby are off home now, we have had a nice break but this has ruined it now, both cannot stomach breakfast.

I hope your all ok xxx


----------



## guineagents

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all holding up well.. I gave in took FRER this morning 10dpo and bfn. I'm just back from a cafe as was sat crying in it and had to leave..  I know not to give up hope til stupid AF shows but I know my body pretty well and am feeling so pmt and that the witch is just round the corner. Just so sick of this every month, my life feels like its been on hold for ever..

Sorry just really bad day


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

We had our follow-up last night, at one of the private clinics, and we got more from this follow-up appt. then the first one from the NHS.  Anyhow, it was concluded that they had over-stimmed me on this cycle, as when they had performed my EC my ovaries, follicles and eggs were larger then anticipated.  This meant that it had diminished the egg quality.  Also, I probably didn't get pregnant this time as the quality of the blastocyst was a poorer quality then our first blastocyst on our first treatment.  Basically the baby producing part of the embryo was greatly reduced.  This means that for next time they want to reduce my dosage of stimming medication and reduce the stimming time to see if this works.  If that doesn't work we may have to look into the possibility of egg donation, as it'll be the egg quality then.  I can't get my head around this, but the extra expense of this will probably meant that we couldn't afford it anyhow  .

Realistically I think we are only looking at another 2 cycles, 1 being an FET then I don't know where we go from there if it doesn't work, considering the fact that trying naturally is def. out of the equation.  

Anyway ladies take care.  

xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Popped on here hoping for good news as I am in emotional hell today.................. just want to cry, for no real reason. I was so sure my last 2 tx's had worked, right from day 1, and this time, I don't feel it  Its early I know, but that is how I am today. Transfer honeymoon over, 2ww hell into full swing 

Susan Take some time to digest the news, at least there is some kind of explanation. Financially it is so hard, I know, which is why I went abroad, especially after DE came up. Hugs to you though 

guineagents How come you tested this early? I thought we always waited 14 days past ET?? Not sure on your history though, but maybe you need to give it a few more days, HCG numbers rise quickly and a few days can make a massive, I hope so 

Carly Bean Hugs to you too


----------



## galprincess

Ladies hi i thought it about time i joined i am 6dp2dt and today had tiny smudge of blood when wiped for last 2-3 days had all kinds of nasty cramps etc so  it was implantation anyone else had this? today most cramps and backache gone just a few minor ones and feel tired and thirsty i was thinking of testing next monday i have blood test booked for Thursday next week and OTD is Sunday 22nd as Bourn Hall give almost a 3ww wait!!!!
Please can i be added to HOF please?


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Well I started my period this morning so its a   for me. Will ring the hospital and let them know and find out what I do next. Feel like poo


----------



## galprincess

Little Carly Bean        so sorry hun xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble

gutted  not over yet I have lil Fred my frostie waiting for me after I've had a bit of time out. Thanks for all your support means a lot


----------



## guineagents

little Carly Bean and Wibble Wobble- sending big hugs   x

I'm feeling calmer today. Well less hysterical than yesterday! 11dpo and determined not to test again until OTD on Monday.. Still pretty sure the witch will show up this wkend tho   hey ho


----------



## guineagents

oops, meant to ask, can anyone tell me how I add my details at the bottom of my post, is it called the ticker thing? Thank you!


----------



## galprincess

Guineagents hun you click on your name on your post and go to forum profile and add it all that way xxx
Wibble-Wobble so so sorry hun


----------



## prayingforababy

HI everyone,

I'm new to this website but wanted to share my story so far. 

I am on the 2 WW, had a 3 day 8 cell grade 1 embryo transferred yesterday. It's our first ICSI cycle. My husband has a low sperm count and I was told after EC that I have ? fluid on my right Fallopian tube but they can't be 100% sure as I will need a laproscope to confirm diagnosis of either hydrosalpinx, scar tissue or cyst. We are really worried about this as it can reduce our chance of getting a BFP and increases our risk of MC and EP 

Has anyone else been through similar? I'm trying to remain positive and look after myself but know this is going to be a long wait. Would love to make some online friends to help me through this.

Good luck to everyone who is on their 2 WW


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi everyone, 

BFN for me as AF is full flow, well and truly. This was our last attempt, don't think I can go thru anymore disappointment anyway!!

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Rach76

Hi All, Its a BFN for me! OTD was Thursday but i have been so sad i haven't posted on here until now. Needed to get my head round things. Been to follow up appointment today and they think there is something wrong with my womb. So gotta have an operation to investigate and if the womb issue is too big our only hope is surragacey. Its been a lot to take in. My mind is all over the place. 


Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww x x x


----------



## pinkpaula

So sorry to hear the sad news posted today, I know no words can make it easier for you, especially if this is the end of the road.

Rach, MadDogLady, Carly Bean and WibbleWobble  Massive hugs to you all 

Prayingforababy Can't help you out , but you are welcome here to share your 2ww and hopeful  success 

I am feeling a little more +tive today; tender (.)(.) awful taste and feeling in my mouth, slight cramps and felt a bit queasy out with DS this morning. I have convinced myself that as I have been on the same drugs now for 2 weeks, (since my lining scan), and have only just started to feel these things, 3 days post transfer, that it means good things are happening. Here's hoping


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

such a sad day for the thread 

Sending big      to Carly, Wibble Wobble, Rach and Maddoglady

and to say  to our only tester Bex77 for tomorrows OTD

 all around 

Donna


----------



## galprincess

Ladies i am so sad to read all the news, Rach hope the womb issue isnt as serious as they say it could be hun xxx
AFM im feeling rather positive today im happy that i woke up 4am and 5 am to pee and felt so sick dizzy and just yuk exactly same as i did in both pregnancies weird 1 but cant stop burping!!!! oh the glamour!!!


----------



## Sass7

Hi Everyone,

D&D, Rach, MadDogLady, Carly Bean and WibbleWobble.. Words fail me, its heart breaking to read..  All i can say is where there is a will there is a way..  I haven't met anyone who hasn't got there eventually...  unless you decide you really can't take any more and give up.

Big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Picki15

Hi ladies thought. Had posted but  obviously not... Mine was a bfn... I'm out... Again! Xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Picki      So sorry to hear your news, Its so hard, and I never know what to say despite having been there many times myself. I know no words can help, I just send you    


Galprincess      this might be it for you, you gotta take the good signs when they come and let them help your 2ww pass with as much +tivity as you can.  Its sounds brilliant that you are having sign that you recognise from before   


Trying to do just that today, let my tender (.)(.) ease my worries a little. Will it work? won't it? I ask myself constantly every day..........  not even through week 1 yet!!!!


----------



## Mrsbxx

Hi ladies can I jump on your thread?! I'm 5dp5dt On my 1st icsi   it's my time, the 1st week of my 2ww has dragged so I'm hoping you will give me the push to get to the end of next week with some brain intact!!


----------



## Bex77

Hi all

Welcome mrsb, agree, it has been the longest two weeks of my life! I recommend a really good book and lots of films, preferably comedies!

Thinking of you wibble wobble, D&d, carlybean, Rach, maddog, picki15  . Don't lose heart, take some time to recover and then move forwards. 

Afm, I ended up going for an emergency appointment yesterday as I am swelling up in a not nice way. Turns out I have ohss. The good news is that they tested early and its the hormones from the BFP aggravating things! I can't quite believe it and am stopping myself from getting too excited but also know how lucky we are.  After years of build up, a trip to the US to see doctors there and a load of appointments for an associated problem we got our BFP!  Fingers crossed for everything yet to come. 

Love to all

Bex x


----------



## pinkpaula

Bex  Wonderful news   on the BFP, not the ohss of course. That moment when you can finally celebrate a success, makes all the travel and heartache worth it. I hope you aren't in any pain at all, how can they treat the ohss now you are pg?


MrsB    Welcome to HELL    2nd week is always much harder. I am also 5dp 5dt so we are together in limbo land. I test on 23rd, what about you? It's hard because the drugs can give you false symptoms, but then, you've got to believe them when you feel the sore (.)(.) and tummy tightening. 


I have had a fairly stressful day today. In one word....GRUMPY!!  Had a bit of a spat with DH and bless him he was trying to reason with me. He suggested at one point that it may be hormone related and I spat at him that it was, ONLY if I agreed it was, WHEN I agreed it was.... and so today has gone on. I have a tight tummy, sore (.)(.), headache and funny mouth still. Not so tied but have the twice yearly treat of a lie in this morning


----------



## Mrsbxx

Hi thanks bex and pinkpaula I need to step away from google today god help me if it gets worse I test fri 20th iv been a bit strange today had a small bleed this morning and slight spotting since I'm hoping and   it's implantation just been to see mum and sister for support I agree hell is a great word for it! Xx


----------



## Rach76

Hi all, Just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words. It's nice to have people generally gutted for you who know what you are going through as i find sometimes some family and friends just don't get it - as much as they try too. 

ATM - am very sad. trying to get my head round everything. dreading going back to work on monday as i had to tell them why i was having the time off so know i will get lots of questions that i do not really wanna deal with. Hormones are all over the place as expected. just gotta wait now for appointment to have opperation to find out whats going on in my womb. Going privately so it should happen with in the next month. Feel a bit in limb land at the moment. really scared there is gonna be big issues with my womb and i may never be able to carry children myself. Am waiting for AF to arrive which is taking forever. Am trying to have me tme now- a good shopping spree today helped! lol. DP cooking lovely meal now and gonna enjoy a glass of wine. 

Best of luck for everyone testing in the next week or so. And thanks again for all your support. Rach x x


----------



## pinkpaula

Mrsb  I see you also had just 1 blast, same as me.......  Implantation sounds possible to me. Lucky you having mum and sister about. My family have all passed    I do have my SIL who is usually great but she is having her own dramas right now, so I don't want to burden her with my irrationalities. 

Rach      We are genuinely gutted for you. People who dont have trouble conceiving, just can't truly understand the emotions and pain we go through.  Monday will be tough for you, maybe you have a good friend at work you can tell and ask them to spread the word to save constant questions?? As for the next step....who knows, they can work miracles these days with surgery. You don't say what the problem is, but there doesn't seem to be much they can't fix or get around. Surrogacy is a long way off yet.  AF may take a little while, especially after what your body has been through. Take time with your DP and enjoy the meals and wine, especially the wine    But please don't loose heart, tell yourself you will get there   



Today I took the kids out for big slices of chocolate cake to cheer myself up. I know I am so lucky........ but I so, so want to have just one last time to be pg, one final piece to my family puzzle. I feel amazing when I am pg and it's like suddenly everything fits and feels right. Like I am meant to be one of these women who has 10 kids, just somehow it all got messed up and I don't work properly. Very frustrating. I keep swaying from, yeah, this is working, to, how the hell can just 1 work after all the other embies I have had that haven't made it. Urghhh I need to go into a self induced coma for 10 days, lol. Don't think DH would approve though


----------



## Emilia83

Hi everyone,

I am so sad to hear of the BFNs....i know exactly what your all going through. I too was in same position last week when i had my OTD, i was so sad then started my period.  

Today, as i was just about to go out with DH, i collapsed on the floor in agony. My period, had finished on wednesday...and i started bleeding on friday again. Anyway, i had the worse pain ever on my right abdomen, like an incredibly bad stitch!!! Had to call ambulance.

Anyway to cut a long story short, im PREGNANT!!!! However were not out pf the woods yet, as when they did a scan, they couldnt see my babies, so theyve said, im suffering from ohss, and i have fluid in me, but they dont know whether its blood or fluid. It also could be an eptopic pregnancy or i might be miscarrying as hcg levels are very low!!! 

So thats my story...so far...im staying in hospital, hourly obs, and incase i faint, they have to operate. 

So please pray for me as we soooo need it.


Love love love to all.....xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Mrsb 

Emilia oh wow what a rollercoaster thinking of you and sending    

Bex77  on your BFP

sending lots of  all around

Donna


----------



## hopefuls:)

Evening ladies x
Maddoglady,rach, picki, d&d, Wibble so sorry to hear your news, I can't imagine how painful it is to get the news after the hard work ...take lots of restand care all Xx

Mrs b how are you doing? X

Pinkpaula LOL I am exactly the same with my man I am blowing my.stack with him regularly!! Poor men eh, what they have to go through x

Prayingforababy welcome  wishing you well Xx

Congratulations bex  well done! Xxx

Emelia take care of yourself and trust the docs n nurses hope all great Xxx

Afm I'm 5dp3dt am very very cranky! Got a tidy house though lol n keeping busy making dinner.for my dp folks tomorrow. Love to all Xx


----------



## hopefuls:)

A little light hearted humour for you gals http://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/category/ivf/

Xx

/links


----------



## pinkpaula

Hopefuls  Thanks for that    so true xx Take things easy though, good luck with the dinner, what are you cooking?? 


Emilia  What an experience you are having!! At least you are in the right place, so try not to worry, you are in good hands   




I have woken up this morning feeling like it's the end today    Didn't sleep so well, woke up really early and lay in bed , in the dark, thinking silly thoughts about all sorts. I just don't feel it today, and I could cry. We are planning to take our dog for a Sunday family walk somewhere pretty later, (if it ever stops raining), and I am hoping to not get so stressed. I know I will blame myself for it later if things don't work out.  The thought of saying goodbye to the so hard but so necessary tx journey is going to be the hardest thing, I always thought there would be one last chance. Perhaps I should start to look for something to fill the gap that has been my "go on have another baby" place in my mind for so many years now....


WHY did I put myself through this again so willingly??


----------



## galprincess

Tested early 9dp2dt and its  i had tons of symptoms but none now so dont lose hope everyone xxxx im just hungry!!!!!


----------



## Pinkpingu

Congratulations  galprincess  

Is today your OTD? I'm 6dp5dt which is same point in embryos life but my OTD isn't until next Saturday


----------



## pinkpaula

Galprincess     Yaaaay brilliant news.  Brave girl to test early tho....  


Pinkpingu    I too am 6 days past a blast transfer, but I am going to wait....... OTD is 23rd, miles and miles away yet. I am caught between devil and deep blue sea, it may be that I never test, lol IYKWIM


----------



## marwil

Hi girls,

I had a transfer Tuesday so am 5dp5dt today. We put back one embryo and now I'm on pins and needles!! itching to test already but know it's too early. So hard to wait though. Our OTD is on Saturday 21st... but I know I won't be able to wait that long lol 

I have been reading along a bit and decided to jump in


----------



## guineagents

Hi everyone,
  Gawd, what a week! Tested 10/11/12 dpo earlier this week with FRER and clearblue digi and 
Was convinced I was out earlier this week as spotted at 10dpo. Anyway tested this morning with Sainsbury's cheapie and   
Am bit shocked tbh but vv happy!

Good luck to all others on their tww xx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies no my OTD is 22nd but my AF would be due around Wednesday 14 days after EC!!!
Guineagents congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## Tito

Tam congrats


----------



## pinkpaula

guineagents Fantastic news  Yay


----------



## wannabamum

Hi ladies

Can I join you in the 2ww? I'm currently 4dp5dt and had 2 blasto's transferred on wednesday and testing on the 21st July.  As you can see Iv had 3 ivf's prior to this but the current one is at Argc and has been a really 'challenging' process to say the least!  I'm so scared but excited about this cycle though and fingers crossed that it works.  Have been eating like there's going to be a famine for the past few days.  Not sure if this is the progesterone or not but I have to get this under control!  Also been spotting since the morning of egg transfer and has continued since?  Iv been told this is normal

Good luck to everyone in their 2 week wait!
Xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi Ladies,


I'd like to join you all if that's okay?


I am now 9 days into my 2WW. I had 2 frozen embryos transfer at Vistahermosa Clinic in Alicante on Friday 6th July. My OTD is 20th July.


I had tingly boobs on and off last week and then yesterday morning when I went to the loo there was a bit of pinky brown discharge (sorry, TMI) that I hope might be implantation bleeding.


Good look to you  all   


Maggie x


----------



## helenrachel

Hiya!

I was 2 days after you - I had my fet on 8 July, 1 little 3d embie as my other 2 sadly didn't make the thaw -  so now on 7dpt - testing negative (I know, I know!!! Still too soon!) still hoping though -2ww is driving me absolutely bananas!! Had lots of abdominal cramps since transfer, all last week, I have had a natural fet so no meds whatsoever...had lower back pain, twinging ovaries both sides....AF type pains right the way through, craving for choc today, normally sign of AF for me ;( reading into absolutely everything, every twinge and hot flush!  Guess it will all come clear in next few days, my OTD is 22 July but my AF if it sticks to her normal cycle would show by Wednesday 18 this week.....

Regretting testing early but feel it would soften the blow of a bfn.

So helpful reading everyone's stories.....really reassuring and makes the 2ww much more bearable  xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello everyone, thank you all for your kind words, I was a bit of a mess on Thursday night but I have chilled out and feel better today. I think my husband has taken it worse to be honest. Had a weekend off my diet and a few glasses of wine, but I just get a worrying feeling that my life is going to be on hold for a long time.

So sorry to all the BFN's I now completely know how you feel.

And a huge congrats to the BFP's!! Well done ladys!!

I now have to wait until my next period and then I can have another go. Onwards and upwards!! x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome helenrachel, wannabamum and Maggiephatcat sending lots of 

Guineagents  on your BFP, just goes to show early testing......

OTD tomorrow for Guineagents are you testing again  and Gerberra77 lots of luck to you both

sending lots of     ,  and     all around

Emilia thinking of you     

Donna


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hi girls hope you all had a bit of this rare sunshine x

Pinkpaula I made a full sunday roast, was a bit of a stress as the chicken took ages but got there ok the end and now chilling! Won't be doing it in a hurry though haha. It is normal to have your feelings I think we all get a bit like that, its like constant limbo and we can never really prepare for the result as its so emotional. Have you read the book, the secret? If you can get over the american author, its interesting and about positive thought. I need to read mine again!!x
 congratulations to galprincess and guineagents!! Lovely results  Xx

Marwill...Friday will come soon now....countdown Xx

Welcome wannabeamum and maggiephatcat Xx

Littlecarlybean, maybe a pampered weekend for you and your man could let some of the stress out, so your new cycle is fresh and energised Xx

Hope everyone well and surviving, Mrs b I am not as crazy today hope you are surviving too! 

Afm I'm getting used to being off, made a list of things to do round the house so hoping this wrk will be easier!! Xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Morning all,

Well I'm 7dp5dt and woke up to find I'm bleeding. At first it was bright red mixed in with the pessary gunk now it's more of a light pinky brown discharge. Because of the bleed I did an early indicator hpt (10miu/ml) straight away and it was a BFN. AF isn't due until Wednesday but in feeling pretty low and guessing this is the end for me this time.


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Pinkpingu - could be implantation bleeding at this stage. Don't give up hope.

Hugs, Maggie x


----------



## guineagents

So after my BFP yesterday, I tested this morning 14dpo, fully expecting to see a nice darker line and.. nothing..  Am absolutely gutted as think, from what ive gathered from net this morning, that it could be a chemical pregnancy? I feel sick to my stomach and not in a good pregnant way   I actually told 2 friends yesterday and now feel so stupid and jinxed that I told people.
There was def a line there yesterday, albeit faint, but now its gone


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Guineagents - really sorry to read your post. It's so cruel to get a BFP then nothing a few days later.


AFM I have started to bleed this morning, red too so felt very concerned. Have come home from work and spoken to the clinic who've said I should test early now on Wednesday rather than Friday.


I did a test when I got home and it came up with a BFP. Not the strongest of lines but a line none the less. Wonder whether I was pregnant but am now miscarrying   


Feel distraught with worry and absolutely nothing I can do but wait and   


Maggie x


----------



## guineagents

Maggie, Thinking of you and sending big  . Really hope its good news for you x

I'm off work today which is good job as have spent day lying around and mostly crying. Cant believe this is happening after all the happiness yesterday of my bfp. Have started spotting with pink blood. Am sad and angry. Angry at myself and why I cant keep my babies safe inside me


----------



## pinkpaula

Wannabamum eating, lol, I was certainly hungry when pg, a necessary evil, especially where choc cake is concerned 

Maggiephatcat  for you. Do you have strong pains? A BFP is still just that, lots of women have bleeds in pregnancy, get it checked out asap with your GP or something.

helenrachel  for testing so early, bad girl!! It's way too soon surely, I thought it was always 14 days to wait, unless your unmedicated and AF comes naturally. I understand your reasoning though, try to hang on longer, and keep  PUPO right?? At least use this time to get your partner to do all the chores you hate 

Carlybean Its amazing the way we learn to pick ourselves up and start again, making a new plan always helped me  Enjoy the Vino!!

Hopefuls Take it easy with the chores won't you. Brave you cooking a full roast, I tend to panic a bit about it when I cook for family, hardly ever do as most live away from me, thankfully, had MIL come to stay for 7 weeks once, NEVER again, lol 

Pinkpingu Surely AF would become darker not lighter in colour? hang in there, only way to really tell is blood HCG test 

guineagents Again, do a blood test to be sure. I think I told everybody within an hour of previous BFP, you gotta celebrate the victories as they come, so no shame in that. These friends must be good ones to have been the first you told. Hang in there. I don't know the effects of a chemical pg though so can't offer any advice  it isn't your fault, please know that. Sometimes for whatever reason it just isnt meant to be, although that is no comfort I know, it doesn't mean you wont/can't achieve this dream one day.


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Guineagents - felt so sad reading your last post. I know how you feel. I sometimes just to scream out "what's wrong with me?!"


Pinkpaula- thank you. I'm going for blood text on Wednesday. I'm trying to stay hopeful but it's so hard.


Maggie x


----------



## Pinkpingu

Thanks Maggiephatcat and pinkpaula. 

The discharge stopped midday and I haven't had anything since so I am more hopeful now.

My clinic don't do blood tests, I phoned up today to explain what was happening and they just told me to do the hpt Saturday as planned or let them know if the bleeding got worse.

Here's hoping it was implantation bleed


----------



## Sally A

Hello ladies,

I'd like to join you if ok? Have read your posts over the last few days & I'm sorry to hear of some of the bad news. It's certainly an emotional rollercoaster that we're on & I truly wish you all the very best. Hope I can share in your stories & offer support where possible.

I'm 5dp2dt & our 1st IVF attempt (more details in signature if you're interested). I've got very sore/heavy boobs, having mild cramps, frequent peeing, which all seem like very positive pregnancy signs, however, I'm also aware that cyclogest & increased progesterone levels can cause some of these, so am trying to remain, shall we say, realistic! It's so unfair not knowing the difference, so I'll have to happily remain in my PUPO bubble until OTD on 25th!

    &   to you all 

xxxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Sally A - Welcome and good luck   


Pinkpingu - That's a bit rubbish that your clinic don't do blood tests, I assumed all clinics did.


Maggie x


----------



## guineagents

Thanks everyone for all yr words of support today. Have had no more bleeding after some light spotting this morning so now my period is officially late. Have AF cramps from hell but no AF. More confused than ever..  then   bleeding, not bleeding. AARGH!  My partner just came home from work and, charmingly said " God u look like s***!" After a whole day crying, tis probably true!

This  2ww has been from hell but am gonna have early nite with fingers crossed  for tomorrow


----------



## Sally A

guineagents - hi, i'm not sure what your situ is as you've not got a signature (pink writing - you can add by going to your profile) but did you have IVF? If so, when's your OTD & when did you have EC etc?
You must be so confused right now, poor thing. Hope it all sorts itself out ok for you....

maggiphatcat - thanks for welcome. Hope ur BFP stays the same for you hun  . Again, such awful confusing times, poor thing.


----------



## pinkpaula

guineagents What would we do without our partner's comments to keep our feet on the ground   He sounds like my DH. Hang in there 

Pinkpingu Your clinic sound helpful  Did you mean the one that did your tx? How come they don't test?

Sally Welcome  here's hoping the PUPO bubble doesn't burst and you get your dreams 

Had a moment of clarity today and have decided that whatever the outcome for this final tx I am so lucky and grateful, that I must move on with this journey one way or another. I've been here enough times, and this was always a, " we've got frosties left that I just can't leave to perish" cycle. Yes I want more babies, yes I always will. It won't change but neither will the fact that it wont ever happen that way for me. I guess I have just got caught up in the hormones and high emotions of everything for a bit. I am going to take a step back and let the stress leave me....(deep breath in and out!!) and let nature decide my fate.


----------



## MadDogLady083

Really sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone's posts, i have been really sad because this weekend I bled so heavily, just like my last fresh cycle and this was my last cycle so extra sad. 

Today is my OTD. This morning I had three positive pregnancy tests, I don't understand?!?!? One was really faint and the other two were cheapies and the lines weren't so faint. Wtf Surely there's no lining left? I bled so much?!      

PLEASE HELP ALL UR ADVICE IS INVALUABLE! Thank u xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

MadDogLady083 - how many embies did you have transferred? If it was 2 you may have had both implant then 1 fail. This is what I'm also hoping for as I had a bleed yesterday but a positive HPT last night and this morning. Other than that (and this is what I hope not for both of us) is that we had high HCG levels to start with and now they are falling. Think it can take a few days to drop to a level that's undetectable. I'm using Superdrug tests and they are sensitive enough to pick up just 10 wosits of HCG.


Sending    And a   
Maggie x


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thank you Maggiephatcat - I did have two embryos transferred.  I did a test on Friday just to see but it was negative but that could have been too early anyway, I'm just sooo confused!  Just did a CBD this morning too (in Asda on my way to work lol!) and it said 1-2 weeks.  I rang the clinic and they said to test in a week as it could be that the hormone is still in my system (don't know if she meant from the trigger?!) but she did also say that you can bleed during pregnancy and it all be fine 

confused much!!!!      

Maggiephatcat - keep me posted on what's going on with you!  Good luck to us both   xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

MadDogLady083 - It's a nightmare, isn't it! Can see from your signature your OTD is 17th, is that 14dpt? Can you get a blood test anywhere?


Maggie x


----------



## guineagents

Well looks like AF is now here full force. Don't understand why I got the BFP Sunday. Now feel like am totally crazy and am sat grieving for period/chemical pregnancy. To top it all was my little girls due date on Thursday ( lost at 17 weeks). Really feel like ive hit rock bottom.


----------



## MadDogLady083

Maggie - my OTD is today and my transfer was Sunday 01st July so I'm at day 18 (16dp2dt)

The clinic didn't mention a blood test when I phoned them, they said I've just got to wait and do a test next week for a more accurate test.  I plan on testing every day and if the line gets stronger then its a good sign and if it is more faint then it's a sign it hasn't worked after all?  I have another CBD and I'll save that one for the 24th.

guineaagents - sending you lots of      xx


----------



## Sally A

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok?

maggiephatcat & maddoglady -   your BFP's keep goin. What an emotional rollercoaster this is!

guineagents - that is so sad       I really do hope you feel better soon hun - life seems so cruel at times x

pinkpaula - Thanks. Think your moment of clarity was a good one   . The best of luck hun x

AFM - I'm 6dp2dt & this morning I felt so nauseous. It lasted until about 2pm & I couldn't even eat my porridge this morning!! Was gagging when putting my quite strong smelling body moisturiser on too! I know this is an early pregnancy sign, but is it not too early & could it be a side effect of Cyclogest do you think? I have been pregnant twice before (but both ectopic) & had similar feeling so   it's all good!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies

 to Mrs.Scouse for testing tomorrow

sending       and  all around

Donna


----------



## JJ Mum

Hi Ladies, please can I join your 2WW

*Donna - I am testing 27th July for your listing - thank you lots *

 I had one early blastocyst put back yesterday on the 16th, so today am 1dp5dt, so 6dpo I think.

Wishing you all best of luck on testing

Sally A - hello again - all good signs there X


----------



## JJ Mum

Guineagents - I'm so sorry XX


----------



## Mrsbxx

Hi ladies
Iv been hiding away in pupo land,I caved and tested today it was a BFN as I had already guessed 8dp5dt (13dpo) ive been having really strong pains and lots of spotting/bleeding really feel like af is on her way to visit I'm finding so hard to think positive i have owned up to dh and and give him my stash so I'm not tempted again, think we're both ready for a BFN on fri but still   for BFP, god this ha to be the hardest part of the whole journey
Thanks for listening to me rant ladies,         
Hi Sally a and jjmum xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Just found more pink brown discharge on 9dp5dt. It's day AF is due so I'm guessing it's over for me. Feel so sick I'm that upset.


----------



## hopefuls:)

Pinkpingu you have days yet Xx you are same as me, I'm trying not to poas as things change so much Xx 

Guineagents thinking of you Xx

Maddoglady any updates on you hun? X

Pinkpaula thanks he's already invited a load of family up in aug and is saying making steak.i am kindly going to remind him we are broke and we can all order take out. Not up to being judged on cooking lol Xx you have a good pma how you feeling today? X

Afm am 9dp3dt when can I test and not be disappointed am going demented xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Thanks hopefuls I'm trying to be more positive now I've come to terms with the fresh lot of pinky discharge.

I wish I hadn't succumbed to early testing now, it makes it so much harder to get through the 2ww with negative early hpts. I'd hold out if I were you x


----------



## hopefuls:)

Ok I will wait til at least 20th x do you feel you just want to know either way now? I hope its good news for you xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

I just want to know now either way. I'm so tempted to get the junk food out and moe in bed with a hot water bottle but whilst I still have hope I can't do that. Part of me wants the blasted AF to properly start so I can be put out of this cruel hopeful hell I feel like I'm in. (Dramatic I know!!). Fingers crossed for all of us xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi hopefuls I have no idea what is going on with me, I did another test this morning and got a faint line again, bleeding has completely stopped (but it had been sooo heavy).  I have bought one cheap test to do per day until next tues when the clinic asked me to retest and I have a CBD for that day, just so confused!  

Pinkpingu don't give up hope I bled so much (heavy period style) and now I am in the land of the confused with a faint pos on OTD. I seriously assumed it was over and took my collie to agility on Monday and lifted half an a-frame when setting up! 

Wishing all of u ladies the best of luck


----------



## Pinkpingu

Thanks MadDogLady083. You must be even more in limbo land than I am. I'm tempted to poas up until OTD on Saturday but so scared it will make me suffer even worse. I hope your positive line stays and gets stronger by the day


----------



## Maggiephatcat

MadDogLady083 and Pinkpingu - don't give up hope if you have had bleeding. I had spotting Saturday and a fairly heavy bleed Monday.


I've just had a call from my consultant and it's a   for me. I'm 11dpt of 2 frozen embryos and my HCG is reading 343 which he tells me is high and could also signs twins.


Maggie x


----------



## Pinkpingu

Wow congratulations Maggiephatcat and possible twins too!   You must be over the moon x


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Pinkpingu - thank you. Its early days but I'm off the starting blocks.

Maggie x


----------



## MadDogLady083

Fantastic news Maggie!!     xx

I did an early test on the Friday when my bleeding started heavily and then didn't test till OTD (yesterday) and even then only out of formality because the clinic just need to know result on that day. I'd wait till OTD if u can , neg tests r just depressing, keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

big   and lots of           for those with bleeding i know from past experience exactly how it feels

Maggiephatcats what wonderful news to bring to the thread

Sending lots of  to those still awaiting their OTD

Donna


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hey just a quick one

Has anyone experienced breathlessness and tiredness? Am day 10 almost and went for a dog walk,nothing major but on way back I was totally zapped and had to lie down.that's was 4pm and am soop weak!! Xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Morning hopefuls hopefully that's a good sign if you don't normally feel that way.

AFM still have the brown discharge this morning, it seems to be increasing as well. Did another FRER - negative again. I know I should wait until OTD (sat) to test or to see if discharge becomes AF but once you start testing early it's hard to stop! 

Hoping everyone has a good and sticky day


----------



## MadDogLady083

Pinkpingu don't lose hope, OTD is a couple of days away yet xxx   keep us posted xx

hopefuls hopefully the breathlessness is a good sign! 

afm the line was darker this morning (still faint). Late implantation? Who knows?! Either way at the moment it's a 

Donna can you put me down as a BFP please? Thanks! 

xxx


----------



## prayingforababy

Maddodlady- BIG congratulations xxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Thanks pinkpingu and maddoglady am going to Accupuncturet today maybe she can give me a clue. Congrat maddoglady xxxxx well done n take things easy Xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks prayingforababy and hopefuls still not quite believing it after bleeding so much! xx


----------



## pepperoni

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. *I had a day 5 blast transfer on 15th July following ICSI and OTD is 26th July. *Really lovely to see some names I recognise and look forward to getting to know the rest of you.

MadDogLady great to join and see your positive news  huge congratulations especially after such a worrying time with bleeding

Pepper xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Ok so I am a bad girl and I did an early test this morning, just to soften the blow of impending doom........ Anyway, it took a while to come up, probably the 3-5 mins it said it would take, but there were definitely 2 lines on my stick. Definitely, definitely...... So I am cautiously posting a    But I now am going to fret about it staying that way until Sunday when I plan to test with my 2nd stick and then HCG bloods on Monday.........Could this have really worked I am 10p5dt..................  My hands are shaking as I type!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefuls:)

Ooooh exciting pinkpaula!!!!!  Xx


----------



## Sharpey

Congratulations pinkpaula, I'm with you on the early testing to soften the blow. My consultant says to test 11dp5dt as standard so you'd only be a day early at my clinic! I think a big          might be in order! 

X


----------



## Maggiephatcat

MadDogLady083 and Pinkpaula - congrats to you both on your BFPs, great news!!

Maggie x


----------



## Pinkpingu

Congratulations pinkpaula xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

I am in total shock, convinced this would never work. This FET is from 3 years ago, my DS's conceptual twin. 


No symptoms really, horrible taste in my mouth, very slight tender (.)(.) on and off, slight cramps now and again last couple of days...stretchy pains I think................ 


I can't believe it, have I said that already


----------



## JJ Mum

Huge congrats maddoglady and pink paula - wonderful news , esp after bleeding too , there is hope for us all  - enjoy it  

Pink paula, that lovely that your embie is from the same batch as your ds, really will be special

Hopefuls - I have started feeling more tired and also a little out of puff when walking. I am normall quite fit, but when preg, it's one of the things I do nottice. Having said that I'm wondering if its the progesterone actually, as a normal preganncy would give off progesterone, but with ivf were taking the cyclogest , so it could be that, esp as I am only 3dp5dt, so only 8dpo now....  and I have felt nothing..........   come on cramping, stretchy feelings I had last time.....


----------



## Cfish

Can I please join too? I had 5 day blast back in on July 16th, my OTD is July 25th. This is the third go for me, the firs time worked to start with and then had a MMC and the second time just didn't stick. So keeping fingers crossed for third time lucky...


----------



## MadDogLady083

Great news pinkpaula!!    

Thanx JJ Mum, Maggie and pepperoni, I am in as much shock as pinkpaula I think! 

Good sticky luck to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs.Scouse

no success this month...


----------



## Pinkpingu

Sorry to hear that Mrs.Scouse.


----------



## pinkpaula

Mrs Scouse      So sorry   
C Fish    Miracles DO happen    This is your time    


JJMum    I have only had stretchy, crampy feelings the last day or so, I am now 10p5dt.  I have had a long day today and really feel I need to sit down now, got to pay attention when our bodies speak right now haven't we? Give it time


----------



## pepperoni

Mrs Scouse    so sorry to hear your news   

Pinkpaula really pleased for you, huge congratulations    

JJ mum - the symptoms..... and the lack of them are just such torture! I have felt some similar to last time which made me feel positive but then today have had the worst period cramps that made me feel so negative. Can't imagine feeling like this and still getting a positive 

Cfish   fingers crossed that it is 3rd time lucky for you


----------



## Mrsbxx

Congratulations pinkpaula and maddoglady!! There's still hope for me then!!!

Well I'm on count down for tomorrow hubbie has a day off so will be doing the test together   for good news! Just wanted to pop on an say good luck to my fellow testers, let's hope the 20th/21st is good for us all                        .  xxxxxxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

Can I join?
I'm from the ivf June/July group so I see a few familiar names 

I'm 3dp3dt so still have ages to go yet. I test on 30th July

I don't really have any symptoms that can't be related to the progesterone pesseries or trigger shot (should still be in my system if I took it last wednesday right?)
I have sore boobs & (TMI) watery discharge but not looking into it too much.

I can say that this week has gone sooooooo slow. Egg transfer on Monday seems like it was ages agao now

Oh how I miss my injections. I felt I was actively doing something towards trying to conceive whereas it's just a case of sitting and waiting around. The 30th is soooooooooo far away so I'm sitting here praying this little embie stays put and grows

I'm going to read up on all you lot have wrote the past few days

Goodluck ladies


----------



## JJ Mum

Good luck for testing tomorow Mrs b and any other ladys testing too X

Pepperoni , no signs again today, arghhhh I just know inside it has not worked, I feel gutted, sorry to be soo doom and gloom, struggling with the progesterone pessaires , it's not even mood swings, I am practically unbalanced!! ha  If you have bad cramping , it may not be AF,You have two embies in there this time, so your feelings/symptoms could be stronger if twins were nestling in...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Wow,

Pinkpaula, maddoglady  on your BFP's

mrsbxx lots of luck for tomorrows OTD

Pinkpingu have everything crossed for you on Saturday     

Mrs.Scouse so sorry to read that this month didnt bring your dream, whats next for you, a review with clinic ......

Welcome to our new ladies today Perfectlyflawed, Cfish, Pepperoni (and anyone i have missed)

Another day down in the waiting.......

Sleep well ladies

Donna


----------



## Sharpey

Mrs Bxx and anyone else testing tomorrow!

As Donna Marie says, another day down, phew!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

So so sorry Mrs.Scouse sending u lots of    

Thank u Donna Marie and Mrsb, good luck for testing 2moro Mrsb  

Hello to new ladies on the thread sending sticky vibes and good luck xx


----------



## Pinkpingu

Good luck to today's testers. Hoping you get a lovely positive result.

I tested again this morning, another BFN. OTD tomorrow but even more certain it's not my time for a BFP as bleeding is stronger although still not fresh blood. Keep swinging from tears to feeling like I'm dealing with it. This process has been such an emotional rollercoaster, much more than I every imagined.

 again x


----------



## MadDogLady083

Pinkpingu I really hope you get some good news despite today's BFN, you never know. Wishing you lots of luck xx  I remember hearing so many people say IVF is an emotional rollercoaster and I never appreciated how true it was until we had failed cycles and rode that rollercoaster ourselves!  xxx


----------



## pepperoni

Pinkpingu   so sorry to hear your news   Thinking of you during such an emotional difficult time. Big hugs  

JJmum lots of   coming your way. Try and remember lots of ladies get a BFP after no symptoms at all so it ain't over yet!! Thanks for your positive thinking for me - it really helped x

perfectlyflawed   hello lovely. The week has been dragging for me too! Hope some nice days out over the weekend will help the next few days go quickly and then I can feel a bit like I'm on countdown till Thursday.

 hope for good news from everyone else testing today  

pepper xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Pinkpingu      It is such a hard journey to travel, but when you get there, (and you will), it will be worth all this. It is a grieving process and you need to remember to treat it like that, not just a normal month. Take the time to treat yourself to something and don't expect too much of yourself too early   


JJMum  Look back at my earlier posts...."not feeling anything, sure it hasn't worked", then...2 lines yesterday. I never get any major pg symptoms so it's hard to tell too early, and I just didn't feel it this time, but you just never know    I have slight stretchy feelings now tho, nothing much else. Hungry by lunch, which is unusual for me, tired and a bit spacey too. 


Perfectlyflawed  I know what you mean about the waiting , seems endless doesn't it Hope it passes without too much stress though


----------



## Mrsbxx

I can't quite believe it, after putting my wine in the fridge last night ready for a bfn, it's  !! I can't believe it after the pains, bleeding and no symptoms!! I'm on  and the 3rd test haha I'm still taking it one day at a time because I am still spotting   my little bean stays strong! Xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Fantastic news Mrsb!!!!    

Haha wine in the fridge, I bought a lovely bottle of red ready for my expected bfn on tues too!

I have no symptoms at all, just still trying not to get too ahead of myself but can't help being a little excited


----------



## Mrsbxx

haha wines back in the cupbroad on stand by! no i have none either it doesn't feel real just yet! its so easy to get excited though so i know what you mean xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Mrsb  Brilliant news    Enjoy every minute of it now.


----------



## mrsmurphy

Pinkpingu xxx Everyone tests early! and so did i xx

I tested 3 times before I got my BFP && They all come out negatives 4 me xxx So I decided to wait until my test date xxx

Sending Lots of Love && Baby Sprinkles 2 You && I hope you get what you wish for 2morro . . . I really do 

Keep calm && Keep Positive xxx Don't Give Up Hope xxx <3


----------



## Pinkpingu

Thanks mrsmurphy, pinkpaula, and pepperoni for your kind words. I just want tomorrow morning to come and get that final result. 

My bleeding has reduced significantly now but there were some horrible clot things that came out this morning, sorry for the lovely detail

I just can't see how I would get negatives from Monday using first response hpts and then suddenly a positive on OTD, I know it's not impossible but I've done some googling and according to a site I found I would only have less than 5% chance of that happening. 

I will update you all tomorrow.

Congratulations Mrsbxx, you must be thrilled


----------



## DM78

Hi everyone, congrats to all the bfp and hugs to the bfn.
Been reading this chat for a while but didnt know what to write during the 2ww.  It has been agony waiting and hoping this time works.  My OTD is tomorrow but couldnt help myself and tested this morning.
The first one was positive which led to DH and i jumping up and down.  Did another one at work and again positive.  Cheap boots tests.  Have a clear blue digital for tomorrow so hoping the tests didnt deceive me.  
After spending the day so happy, would be torture to get a BFN tomorrow.

DM


----------



## MadDogLady083

Congratulations DM78, fantastic news! Xxx

Pinkpingu I bled so much including clots, keeping everything crossed for u    xx


----------



## pepperoni

MrsB and DM78 - big congratulations to you both     really thrilled to hear about your BFP's


----------



## Pinkpingu

OTD and another BFN for me. AF is stepping up her game now so a weekend in bed with hot water bottle, cake and some chick flicks it's going to be. Dreading phoning the clinic up with my result, I feel like such a failure. Good luck to any testers today x


----------



## Sharpey

Pinkpingu I am so sorry that it didn't work for you this time. It is such a stressful and emotional journey that you're bound to feel really disappointed and sad    

As I've seen other ladies write here before, some time to grieve your loss is important. So be kind to yourself and enjoy those films and the cake. 

Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy

Pinkpingu said:


> OTD and another BFN for me. AF is stepping up her game now so a weekend in bed with hot water bottle, cake and some chick flicks it's going to be. Dreading phoning the clinic up with my result, I feel like such a failure. Good luck to any testers today x


Awww Pink xxx Really Sorry 2 hear what your going through xxx Maybe we should all come round and watch Dirty Dancing or Grease With you  Cheer u up a little bit, even though i know you probably feel heartbroken 

I Promise with all my heart It will be your turn one day ! You will be a proud momma and i bet you would make a brilliant one too! 
Sending Loads of Kisses && Cuddles 2 you xxx Try not to be 2 disheartened hun xxx cos you will have your chance  xxx
im hear if you need a friend  xx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Pinkpingu I'm very sorry for your result Xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Pinkpingu  So sorry    But please know you aren't a failure...it isn't your fault. Sometimes it just isn't meant to be, hard as that is. This is why we chose blasts to transfer, as from 8 good eggs to choose from day 2/3 there would only ever be 4 left at blast stage, so in my mind, on day 3 we could have easily have chosen any other the 4 that perished naturally anyway. Maybe something to think about, not sure of your history. Take the time to grieve and watch as many movies and eat as much cake as you need. In all the years I have been posting on and off here, everyone I knew has achieved their goal to be a mummy, you will too


----------



## hopefuls:)

Pinkpaula I never saw your bfp!!! Congratulations hun!! You off the ceiling yet?? Xx


----------



## Loobyfarr38

Hi Ladies

Can I join please. I'm 8days post 3day transfer with 4 cell and a 6 cell embryos. Test day is 27th July 

Like a fool I've HPT this am and got a negative   feeling crappy with AF pains. Could I still get my BFP?? Got no breast soreness but had crampy pain since transfer, with some sharp pains on the left side 2 days ago. I'm on Cyclogest pesseries twice a day.

Baby dust and sticky vibes to everyone 

Laura x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

*Pinkpingu* Im so sorry for your news, you are not a failure though!! It will be your turn one day, go grab some chocolate, wine and have a relaxing day hun. xxx

*Pinkpaula, maddoglady* Well done Ladys! Lovely to hear the news!!!  xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

hopefuls  Thank you    I have had plenty of time to second guess myself, typically never happy, as DH says    I keep checking the POAS in case my 2nd line vanishes but it still there, still definitely pink. have kept all my old POAS from previous pg's. Tomorrow was my personal OTD, 1 day before the bloods at GP.    That line appears again. Have never tested before so early and feel silly for doing so because it hasn't really reassured me. It seems such a surprise that this could really work, I never expected it to in a million years........


Loobyfarr  Welcome    I would have thought it was a little early to test??I looked it up recently and implantation can happen as late as 12 days past fertilisation, (feel free to correct me anyone if I have got it wrong), which is much later than I thought......try to wait a bit longer. 



Have been looking for a thread/group to join that will take me past HCG and on through pg. Can anyone help? There used to be Abroadies Bumps and Babies but can't find that any more, so much has changed on here. I don't want to rub salt in anyone's wounds on here, it's hard enough I know. I find posting on here such a comfort and support especially as I don't have any family near and DH just doesn't do the "talking" about it thing


----------



## hopefuls:)

Pinkpaula isn't there something on here? Sure I saw something somewhere a few days ago on here. Well done again over the moon for you xxxx


----------



## Jomo20

Hi pinkpaula,

If you go into the pregnancy section & then pregnancy clubs, there is a section for women who have had BFP & are waiting for their first scan which I have just joined.

Xx


----------



## Cfish

Fantastic to hear some good results... Well done ladies! It's keeping me positive for OTD next week.  This 2ww really drags, doesn't it.  I'm desperately trying to remember how it felt during my first round (when i, temporarily, had a BFP) but can't remember properly so not sure whether i felt more or less sick, more or less crampy etc etc. Some moments i have mo symptoms at all and panic, and then i think i feel something (including waking up with stomach cramps a couple of nights ago... A good sign or a bad one... Who knows?!).  Eek! Bring on OTD so at least i know!

Sending all my sympathy and best wishes to those of you with bad news. Like others have said, give yourself time to grieve, and then we'll be sending positive thoughts your way for the next one. Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy

Loobyfarr38 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join please. I'm 8days post 3day transfer with 4 cell and a 6 cell embryos. Test day is 27th July
> 
> Like a fool I've HPT this am and got a negative  feeling crappy with AF pains. Could I still get my BFP?? Got no breast soreness but had crampy pain since transfer, with some sharp pains on the left side 2 days ago. I'm on Cyclogest pesseries twice a day.
> 
> Baby dust and sticky vibes to everyone
> 
> Laura x


Hiya Looby xxx

I tested 7dp && 8dp and got negatives xx waited till 10dp and got a BFP  so give it them few more days  But mine was a 5dt too xx  so might be a little later for you than mine xx dont give up yet xx

**baby sprinkles sent to you** xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Tested this morning and line is really faint again?! I have no idea what is going on.  Line was much stronger yesterday and had been getting progressively darker from OTD to yesterday (tues to Friday) but now on sat morning it is faint again.  Maybe it will dwindle to nothing by tues which is my 2nd (confirmatory) OTD from the clinic.  This blimin' emotional roller coaster is nuts!

Good sticky luck to all still waiting for OTDxxx


----------



## Hopefulat35

Hi ladies. I posted this in another thread but now think it might belong here? Hope you don't mind me jumping in and sticking it in! X

Hi ladies can I jump in? We had FET DEIVF on 10th july so OTD is tomorrow! Ive really tried not to symptom watch but can't help but compare to last time. 

Yesterday I was convinced this cycle had worked - having been convinced it hadn't! I've had bleeding and have come off the baby aspirin in th hope it will stop. My clinic just says all bleeding in the wait is a good sign and not to worry! I've had lower back ache for days which I thought was good and in the last few days my boobs have visibly grown which yesterday I thought was a great sign but today I've decided is just down to the fact I'm on double th eostrogen dose to last time. Boobs are also still a little tender but not as sore as they were. This time last time I'd lost all my symptoms. 

I'm terrified to think this might not have worked. We have no embies left and had to use a donor. Our clinic is in greece and is shut for August so we couldn't try again straight away like last time. And I know 5 friends expecting in September. I know it's awful but I just don't think I can do that many congratulations without my own BFP. 

Sorry for the negative out pouring. DH working today and I'm freaking out. Just don't know what I'll do if it's another BFN tomorrow! I feel I need reassurance it's worked bt know there's no way to get it!  

Good luck with all your tests! 

Hopeful x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies, Hopefulat35, Loobyfarr38,

Pinkpingu, i am so sorry to read your news, i agree with others, i believe its a timing thing, i hope and pray that you will get your bfp in the very near future  

Marwil and wannabamum, how did you get on today  

Galprincess OTD tomorrow  also lots of  and    to Hopefulat35 and helenrachel

Pinkpaula and anyone else whose looking to move on with a dream come true

here are some links

March/April 2013 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291167.0 the volunteer on the board is lovely and will look after you 
Waiting for a first scan http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288586.960
PG general chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Pinkpaula also, the Abroadies thread has been renamed and can be found on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247903.940 

Donna


----------



## pinkpaula

Donna Marie  Thank you  so much for the help with links   


Hopefulat35    Welcome  I, too, had DE FET abroad so take my recent BFP as proof it can work. Symptoms are there in some women, and almost non existent in others. I am not really feeling anything much at all, occasional stretchy feelings down below, very hormonal, bit spacey and tired. Tender (.)(.) one side more than the other and really on and off. My OTD is tomorrow but I have always tested a day early. The wait is torture. Good luck    


AFM  Did my 2nd POAS this morning after a terrible nights sleep and it came up   so I am elated. Was convinced it wouldn't for some reason. Never before have I had any success with frosties and after a single transfer I felt it was over before it began. 


But it CAN happen.  To the ladies who didn't get their dream this time, it will happen for you


----------



## hopefuls:)

Congratulations pinkpaula!!!!!  wow how you feeling? Xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Shocked, very happy, nervous, shocked......... Can't quite believe I could be this lucky, and the sun is even shining today   


Still no real symptoms tho, so going to try to enjoy the ride


----------



## Sally A

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok on this living nightmare called the 2ww.

Sorry to those who have had BFN's & I truly hope you can find light at the end of your dark tunnel soon 

For those who have had BFP's - fantastic! You must be so excited - hope you have a happy & healthy 8 months  

This is my story so far.....Started feeling nauseous on Tuesday morning (6dp2dt) with strong sense of smell & aversions to certain food & my beloved tea! Then Friday I woke up with cramps which turned into light bleeding at work by 10.30am. Cue tears. Took myself home to bed with a hot water bottle & waited..... Have been losing blood on & off ever since, not heavy, but more like spots of bright red blood with occasional very small dark clots (sorry if tmi) mostly when I wee & wipe! The cramps have all but gone, but the back ache keeps coming & going. My boobs arent sore anymore, but boy have I got morning sickness  . Still off food & am hardly eating. Forcing banana's & ginger nuts down me!!! What is going on Have resisted testing. OTD isnt until Wednesday, but tomorrow will be 14dpo, so will do HPT I think & put myself out of my misery. Rung my clinic at 5pm Friday & havent heard back from them...good eh? I know it was officially out of hours & I equally havent rung the emergency no. Did spk to my midwife friend last night who just reco'd complete bed rest til Weds. Help....I'm going slowly mad!!!!!!!

Sorry for the me post but I'm so glad i've finally been able to put fingers to laptop & share it!!!!!!!

 to u all xxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Sally A        this is your time. Sounds like you are really having a tough time, but sickness must be a good sign Bed rest until Wed!!!!! How many movies is that going to take?


----------



## hopefuls:)

Sally fingers crossed for you, could easily be implantation Xx

Well now that I have fessed up to babybol, I can now declare I tested early and it appears I have a baby or two growing! Tis a bfp for me....hasn't sunk in yet quite clearly Xx


----------



## Sally A

Thanks pinkpaula - atleast the sun is shining, so maybe i can change the name to sunbed rest!!!!  

hopefuls - woohoo...I knew it!! From earlier posts I just had a feeling.... So happy for you


----------



## Hopefulat35

SallyA just a quickie I was told no sunbathing as those embies don't like the heat x


----------



## Sally A

Thanks Hopefulat35 - thankfully I cant seem to stand the heat at the moment anyway....i've taken refuge indoors all day ....but it's nice to look out at blue sky & sunshine!!


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hopefuls that's FANTASTIC news      

Xxx


----------



## Sharpey

Congratulations Hopefuls, pinkpaula and galprincess!! 

I am so stupid! This 2ww has been so hard, am only 5dp5dt and decided to randomly do a test because someone else posted they'd done one at the same stage and got a BFP. BFN but according to my schedule for what happens even if it does worked, it probably wouldnt be making HCG till tomorrow at the earliest. Finally lost it! x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Congrats *hopefuls*!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

just popping on to say

Hopefuls so happy to read your BFP news 

and to say  for Sass00 for OTD tomorrow

Hope you ladies still waiting for OTD are staying sane lots of  and  coming your way

Donna


----------



## sass30

Morning ladies well its a BFN for us this time round. AF decided to show her ugly face early. This wasnt our time an i know our time will come soon enough. Going to have a break and enjoy my holiday in september before jumping back on the wagon. Good luck to everyone else hope u get your BFP


----------



## pinkpaula

Sass  So sorry    You will get there, have faith


----------



## hopefuls:)

Sass am sorry for your news Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Sass

so very sorry to read your news    

Donna


----------



## Loobyfarr38

Hi ladies 

I was due to test on Friday but I did a cheeky (3) tests this morning and they were all positive!! I'm 10 days post 3 day transfer so I'm really hoping this is a proper BFP and not tricking me!!

Any thoughts?

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry sass on your negative, hope your doing ok.

Laura xx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Thanks ladies  am on way to blag another sicknote as dont want to chance it Xx

Looby that sounds like a bfp to me xxx well done you will have to keep testing like I did now....spent a flipping fortune!! Xx


----------



## Sally A

Hi ladies,

sass00 - sorry for your BFN - enjoy the Summer & your holiday & look forward to a few glasses of wine! Your turn will come  

Loobyfarr38 - I'm sure your result is fine, so try & relax & enjoy the great result!  

Sharpey - totally empathise hun! This 2ww is a nightmare & I think reading everyone else's stories sometimes makes us believe we're all axactly the same. Well, we're not.....all our embies implant at different times & therefore we produce hCG at different times. Hang on in there hun. I should practice what I preach as....

I tested this morning (12dp2dt) with a CB plus & got a BFN   . However I havent completely lost faith as the bleeding, which started Friday morning, stopped yesterday evening & I still feel nauseous & am peeing alot. Fingers crossed I just tested too early. All will be revealed on Weds with my blood test....I'm sure they give us these OTD's for a reason!!!!!!

In the neantime,     

Enjoy this lovely sunshine all

xxxxxx


----------



## K25

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me joining.

I'm officially on my 2 ww wait now although it only works out 11 days. Otd is 3 aug.
2nd attempt on ivf. Had 1 very good blasto put back in today so here goes the symptom watching! Lol

Hope your not going too mad with the wait I know it's so painful!


----------



## Emilia83

Hi All,

Althu im not sure if the ladies, i was gping through our 2ww are still on here.

Just wanted to give u all a quick update...

I thought i tested negative, when actually it was a positive. Ended up with agonising pain on right side, admitted to hospital. Told i had a ectopic pregnancy after two scans and they had to do emergency operation, as i was bleeding internally and the tube was ready to rupture, and also they had to take out my right tube. Apperently ivf pregnancies have a higher risk of ectopic, which the clinic forgot to mention to us.  

After op had to go into recovery room where i had a few seizures then went into icu...for a few days...no one could explain the seizures. If its to do with the drugs they gave me when i went under? Noone knows. Many doctors came to see this very rare case.

Anyway have been home for two days, and waiting nuero appointments..to explain seizures, as when i go have round 2 of icsi i will be sedated...so gotta find out what happened otherwise may not make the next round.


----------



## Sally A

Emilia83 - I'm so sorry hun. Sounds like you've really been through it. I know the danger & pain with ectopics having had 2 myself, it's not nice. Thank God u are ok & i wish you all the best for the future. Rest up & look after yourself. Hope they get to the bottom of the seizures too- how awful.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Emilia so sorry to read your news   i hope the neuro have some answers hun

K25 this thread will close on 1st August, there is a thread at the top of the board for the August 2ww ladies, there is a lady there with the same OTD as you  Heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291444.0

Sending lots of  to all

Donna


----------



## hopefuls:)

Emilia how awful. Sorry to hear of this news, take care of you xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Oh my gosh Emilia - so sorry to hear that!! What a nightmare. Hope all works out ok for u in the end xxxx


----------



## Pinkpingu

MadDogLady83, is today your second OTD? I have it in my head that it is. I have been thinking of you and hope your line is still there and darker


----------



## MadDogLady083

Hi Pinkpingu, thank u yes is is today, I did a digital this morning (last week the line on normal tests was getting lighter by the day after getting stronger at first). CBD still said 1-2 weeks this morning. I rang the clinic and they have booked me in for a scan on tues, they are worried that something may have happened but then stopped and my hcg levels r slowly decreasing, or that it's an ectopic. Have to do another test on Monday and if negative ring and cancel scan appt! I have no idea what's going on, I have no symptoms! They said the scan may show a gestational sac in the uterus if all ok, or nothing if its an ectopic or may b too early to tell!


----------



## urbangirl

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me butting in...  I promised myself I wouldn't obsess about symptoms or lack of this time but it's not working.  Does anyone know how soon after starting cyclogest the sore boobs should kick in?  I am 3dp5dt and feel absolutely nothing, zip. :-(


----------



## Tabi

Hi Urbangirl! I am also 3dp5dt and already obsessing don't worry! I have looked back at notes from my last 2 cycles and the veiny big (.)(.)s started at 4dp5dt for me. 

I have had some sharp stabbing pains today but only on the RhS which makes me think it's maybe my ovary's recovering from EC still?

MadDogLady good luck for the next few days, I hope your line gets stronger. I look forward to getting to know everyone else soon once I have done some reading backwards!

Tabi x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey ladies I am 5 days past my transfer date with no symptoms.  This is my 6th and last attempt and feel really low today as really want it to work as no we can't afford anymore treatment.  Having never had a bfp and gone through each cycle with no symptoms fearing the worst  

Xxx


----------



## pepperoni

Emilia    so sorry to read about everything that you have been through, sounds horrendous. Thinking of you   

Sally             lots and lots of luck for tomorrows blood test. Hope it brings better news 

Maddoglady    pray that your scan next week brings some positive news 

Urbangirl I tried desperatly not to obsess about symptoms this time too but totally lost that battle! Have been comparing symptoms since day 1 and going completely insane. 

Tabi I was getting lots of stabbing pains last week and thought it might be my ovaries recovering too

Freeze        hoping and praying that this cycle brings you your much deserved BFP

Well I feel that I am only just about managing to hang on in there and stay sane..... pleased I only have 1 more day until OTD but also starting to feel quite nervous and want to stay in my PUPO bubble.

Big hugs to everyone else 
Pepper xxx


----------



## prayingforababy

Hi Everyone,

Just thought Id update you. It was my OTD yesterday and we had a BFN confirmed by blood test. Words can't describe how upset we are. This is going to be a long and emotional journey and I realise now this is only the beginning for us. Our dream is on hold for now as the clinic have told me they will look into the ? hydrosalpinx and get me into see the consultant before looking into having our 1 remaining frozen embryo transfer. I'm upset even writing this and am constantly analysing WHY US It's so unfair but I pray one day it will be our turn to be parents.

Good luck to everyone for the future and thanks to all of you who supported me through my 2ww xxx


----------



## pepperoni

Praying    so sorry to read your news, thinking of you during such a difficult time


----------



## Pinkpingu

MadDogLady I am so sorry to hear your news, you must be feeling all sorts of emotions right now. Keep us updated and I am thinking of you lots.    

Sorry to hear of those who have had BFN's. I am slowly adjusting to mine. Still in denial and find myself dreaming that despite BFN and AF I am secretly pregnant. Stupid huh!


----------



## prayingforababy

pinkpingu, I totally understand what you mean, it's because we want it so much. I feel the same xx


----------



## Cfish

So sorry to hear all the bad news over the last day or so. I'm thinkng of you all and understand the frustration and sadness.
I'm still one day to go until my OTD and have resisted testing at home so far, but now just so desperate to find out the results. I've been feeling quite nauseaus this time, but i thilnk i did last time too when i got a BFN so I can't really tell.  A few twingeshere and there, and some bad headaches today, but that could just be the heat..... It's amazing how long ten days can feel, isn't it!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

maddoglady thinking of you    

prayingforababy so sorry to read of your result   

Freeze, Tabi, Urbangirl welcome lots of  (and sanity for the )

TTC-Tanya, Sally A, and Cfish, wishing you lots of luck for OTD tomorrow   

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## Sally A

Thanks ladies.....       to all my fellow testers tomorrow xx


----------



## Sharpey

Good luck Sally and thanks for your message yesterday       

X


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks for ur messages ladies xxxx

Prayingforababy, so sorry for ur bfn huni    xxxxxxxxxx

I'll post my poas result on Monday and if they find anything on the scan on tues, I'll just about catch the thread as it will b the 31st! Xx

Good luck to tomorrow's testers   xxx


----------



## Cfish

It's the big day! Good luck Sally A and TTC Tanya. Keeping my fi gers crossed for all three of us!


----------



## Praying4asibling

For all the ladies testing today good luck xxxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Ps anyone on there 2ww with no symptoms? I'm 6dpt no symptoms at all :-(  xx


----------



## Cinnoam

Freeze- I'm currently 10dpt with absolutely no symptoms  
Circumstances mean I really can't test early, so starting to pull my hair out! I keep trying to take comfort from others ladies comments whe n they say lots of people have no symptoms but still get a bfp, although it doesn't totally stop me from worrying  
Try to keep busy in the next week. 
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Cinnoam I'm glad it's not just me! I'm back to work tomorrow so hopefully won't think about it so much.  You would think at attempt number 6 I would use to this feeling of going totally mental!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Cfish

It's a BFN for me.  Again.  I'm gutted, I really thought it had worked this time.  It's just so sad and frustrating to think we've got to start all over again, and the more time we don't have success, the more I'm beginning to doubt we will.  

Good luck to those of you still waiting to hear. I'll be back on the board in the autumn no doubt, trying again.


----------



## urbangirl

Crikey, this thread moves fast!  I just wish it was more good news, but it's just showing me how difficult getting a bfp is. We're all so dedicated, what is going wrong here?  

Tabi & Freeze how are you feeling?  Feeling anything at all?  I just had a slight twinge on one nipple, that’s it!!! so I do not feel much is going on inside there.

Pepperoni, Are you testing today as well, then?    

Praying- so sorry for your negative, this thing is so unfair and there seems to be no way to control the result, it’s randomness is what gets me.  I have read that hydrosalphinx do affect tx though, don’t they leak fluid or something affects the embryos?  If you can take one positive from this cycle it would be to get that previously unknown problem sorted out, perhaps that will be the missing link for you.  
I hope so.

CFish-    

Sackfuls of luck to everyone else who tests today  
xxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

So sorry to everyone who has tested and got a bfn

My ibs has come on really bad, not a good sign for me. Actually want to cry as feel it's all over. 

Xxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hi girls

Missed quite a few posts so trying to catch up - welcome Freeze and all ther ladies just joined, its a freaking nightmare I know, keep busy  xx

Maddoglady I hope all is well

Cfish and prayingforababy - I am so sorry for your news.  Take care of yourselves and dont blame yourselves.  its a gruelling treatment xx

Good luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## pepperoni

Cfish    really sorry to hear your news on BFN. lots of hugs and prayers that the autumn will bring you your well deserved BFP x

Freeze    so sorry you are feeling so down today and that your ibs is causing you problems. 

Cinnoam     keep positive, as you said lots of ladies get a BFP without feeling any symptoms. Must be frustrating knowing there is no way you can test early even if you wanted to - but maybe its for the best! 

Urbangirl - OTD is tomorrow for me........ can't believe in a few hours time we will know!!

    Hoping for good news from people who tested today


----------



## Sally A

Hi ladies, 

It's a BFN for me too I'm afraid.

Cyclogest has got alot to answer for by giving me full on pregnancy symptons....morning sickness, the lot! Complete head  . Not fair.

Glad i can finally move on in a way, enjoy the Summer & get back on the waiting list for next time!

Good luck to the rest of you & big hugs to those who didnt get their wish this time xxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Sally sorry to hear your news   xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Sally and Cfish, so so sorry for ur BFNs ladies   xxx    

I just did two cheapie tests just now and they were both negative, I have no idea what has gone on.  I'll do a FMU test in the morning but just feel like its all over and this was just a tease to prolong the agony. I'd got used to the idea of a bfn when I bled then a series of BFPs has just given me false hope. anyone else heard of this happening? How come my faint positive on OTD was after my bleed? The positive got stronger and then weaker after a few days, is there a delay in hcg levels in the urine? Clinic r so vague with poss explanations but I'd like to know some science behind it, I can handle the science considering I'm a scientist lol!


----------



## pepperoni

MadDogLady    so sorry to hear about the negative tests and the nightmare with your clinic. It makes it so difficult when you can't get any answers. Really hoping somebody is able to give you an explanation soon x

Sally so sorry to hear about your BFN    Thinking of you x


----------



## urbangirl

Maddoglady, it's awful not knowing why things work the way they do, there are some real experts on HCG in these threads, though.  I am mainly in the over-40's threads so I know there are plenty there who can explain if you post, or otherwise do a search with 'HCG levels' or something to see some posts from other people about it and maybe you can pm one of them.


----------



## urbangirl

Ladies, you probably all know this, but in case there are some newbies that don't, this is the chart I love to obsess by!!
I hope this isn't breaching copyright or anything... (FF please delete if you think so!)

3-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Devlopment
One	The embryo continues to grow, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two	The cells of the morula continue dividing, developing into a blastocyst
Three The blastocyst now begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and then starts to attach itself to the uterus
Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the lining of the uterus, beginning implantation 
Six	Implantation continues....
Seven Now implantation is complete, cells that will eventually develop into the placenta and fetus have started to develop 
Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Sally A and CFish so very sorry to read your news   

MadDogLady so very sorry to read all you are going through just now   

Pepperoni  for OTD tomorrow 

lots of  for those awaiting OTD

Donna


----------



## Sally A

Just wanted to pop on & say thanks ladies.

Pepper-good luck tomorrow hun xx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks ladies, thanks for the tip Urbangirl I'll have a look on here at hcg levels   hopefully someone else has experienced the same thing and can shed some light?! 

Thanx Pepper and good luck for 2moro!    xx


----------



## JJ Mum

Sally A and CFish - I'm so sorry for your bfns, no one should ever have to get those XX


----------



## pepperoni

DH and I can't quite believe it but we got a BFP!! Feel so emotional and completely blessed

big hugs to everyone 
Pepper xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Pepperoni CONGRATS xxxxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

FANTASTIC Pepper, that's brilliant news!     

Xxx


----------



## Sharpey

Huge congrats Pepperoni!


----------



## Sharpey

Maddoglady, I don't know if what happened to me is helpful to hear about but I went through FET cycle in May where I had a BFP even though I wasn't pregnant (anymore). I started spotting after a few days but within about 5/6 days it was more like proper bleeding. I did a test 7dp5dt and got a BFP, cotinued to bleed became v v heavily and I knew that if there had been a conception that it had almost definitely been lost. OTD came and I still had a BFP. Clinic did HCG test which was 50 - still a BFP but low for my dates. They said to test in a few days. It took until 5 days after my OTD to get a BFN. It was a terrible time and I felt wretched not knowing what was going on. Every time I thought I should give up and move on a bit in my head something happened to make me hope again. I am sorry what you are going through is so cruel and confusing. By the way, CB digital tests pick up from 25 mIU/ml so when I stopped getting a 1-2 weeks pregnant from them, I knew the HCG level had dropped.  The levels half or something every 2 days from wherever you are.. If you google HCG levels the are some quite good websites with lots of information on them, they all say every woman is different so levels don't rise in the same way for all of us.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Pepper woohoo lovely news hun 

Back later on ladies, have a good day hope the sun comes out to play!

Donna


----------



## urbangirl

Wow, Pepperoni, congratulations!!!  Some wonderful news finally for this thread.
               
Whoopee!


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanks Sharpey yes my situation does sound similar, I thought it was all over with my heavy bleed but then read that it is possible to have a heavy bleed and still get a BFP. Soooo frustrating, I just feel really disappointed after thinking there was hope


----------



## Sharpey

I know maddoglady, it really is so cruel. The thing is, it does actually work like that sometimes. Some ladies do have horrendous bleeds and go on to be pregnant. I also felt so so dissapointed afterwards but here I am doing another cycle  

The most helpful advice anyone has ever given to me on here is to be kind to myself. It does help. Enjoy the sunny weather and a nice big glass of wine! I am lining mine up for Saturday already xxx


----------



## MadDogLady083

Thanx Sharpey, I do have a bottle of vino in the cupboard that was ready for my OTD but still there lol! It was the positive hpts that gave me false hope rather than reading about heavy bleeds then BFPs, I bled on my last fresh cycle and was BFN so I thought a BFP was clutching at straws anyway and i was fully expecting a BFN on OTD. Definitely enjoying the sunshine as have been off work this week too   

Good luck for ur OTD xxx


----------



## Sharpey

Thanks maddoglady. At least you can catch some rays and have a glass of wine too now. Am looking forward to that at the weekend.. Whilst obviously remaining really positive in a zen way ; ) 

X


----------



## Martha Moo

hi Ladies

Just popping in to say,

JJ Mum and Loobyfarr38 wishing you both lots of luck for OTD tomorrow

 all around for those awaiting OTD

Donna


----------



## Loobyfarr38

Hi ladies

Well it's D day for me and I got my BFP!!! Clear blue digital says pregnant 2-3 weeks!!! It's a cautious positive as I've had some slight spotting but I'm hoping everything will be ok.

Hope we all get our BFP's and our dreams come true 

Xxxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Loobyfarr38 CONGRATS XXXX


----------



## JJ Mum

Sorry, ive lost track, congrats to all the ladies that have got bfps recently  

Really sorry to those who have got bfns - always a horrible place XX 

Well it's a BFN for me too today , I have some plans for FET when I can save the cash, so it's not the end yet.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, this ladies on this forum have been brillaint support
Lets hope to see more bfps when I come back from my cornish hols next week - off today!


----------



## Sharpey

So sorry JJMum, was really hoping it was a BFP for you   Hope you have a lovely holiday and get your BFP next time x


----------



## Loobyfarr38

JJ mum - sorry for you BFN  

Glad you get to have another go though.

Hope your ok xx


----------



## Tabi

JJMum I'm so sorry to hear your news. Well done on thinking ahead already xx

Congratulations Loobyfarr it's so nice to hear good news! I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly... X

I tested bfn this am at 6dp5dt which I know is early but last cycle I tested positive by now and I feel nothing like that cycle so I am 95% certain it'll be an official bfn on Monday.

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

So sorry JJ Mum big hugs.

I am worried it is all over for me, got period cramps, back ache and brown spotting.  I am 8dpt a 5dt.  Really want to stay positive but can't.

Anyone else had these kind of symptoms and got a BFP?

xxx


----------



## Loobyfarr38

Freeze 

I has a 3 day transfer and started brown spotting at day 12 post transfer also had incredible period style cramps and back ache and got my BFP today not sure about the timing with you having a 5 day transfer but but think the timing is similar.

Try not to worry, how much spotting do you have? It's not over till its over   

Laura xxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Loobyfarr38 the spotting seems to have stopped and the cramps and back ache have eased off so hoping and praying I am still in with a chance with a BFP.  Still hoping this is my lucky number 6      

I also started getting nagging pains in my ovaries, that again is on and off but something I have not had before.

xxx


----------



## pepperoni

JJmum    so sorry    hope you can enjoy your week away. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your FET   

Tabi     really hope that you get a BFP on OTD 

Freeze I had horrendous period cramps during this cycle - much worse than with my last cycle and got a BFP, I was convinced it hadn't worked. Try to remember that brown blood is old blood and really common, could still be from implantation. Hang in there, hoping and praying the bleeding doesn't return   

Loobyfarr      Huge congratulations on your BFP     

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Pepper xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Thanks Pepperoni, trying to remain positive x


----------



## Sharpey

BFN for me. Am fine. Off for a big long swim, have missed exercise so much. 

A fresh IVF or ICSI cycle was discussed before the FET so that's what's next for us. 

Best of luck to all of you with BFPs, wishing you healthy and happy pregnancies. 

To the ladies with BFNs, maybe see some of you on another cycle forum. 

Thank you to everyone that's supported me over the last few weeks, it's really meant a lot. 




Sharpey xxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Sharpey, really sorry for your news, it's like a lottery.


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hugs sharpey xxxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hope you ok sharpey Xx


----------



## pepperoni

Sharpey I'm so sorry to see your news    Thinking of you lots and wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle


----------



## Sally A

sharpey xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Sharpey so sorry to read your news


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Just popping in to say

Pefectlyflawed our final OTD Tester lots of luck for testing tomorrow     

Donna


----------



## hopefuls:)

Sharpey am very sorry for your news, hope you are ok and ready to try again soon xx

Perfectlyflawed good luck for tomorrow Xx


----------



## Tabi

Morning! I think I get to claim final July OTD which is about the only good news this morning...

As expected a BFN again this morning, I have had 4/5 days to get my head round the idea though so it's not as devastating as it might have been... I have had 3 cycles this year and EC gets worse each time so although I want to carry on I feel like I need a 6 month drug break.

Wishing the August 2WWers all the luck & stickiness in the world 

Xxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Tabi am so sorry, and I know what you mean, treatment is,quite tough and a break just to feel normal will do you good xx


----------



## pepperoni

Tabi   so sorry. Big hugs x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

It's BFN for me too

I'm mortified. I built myself up and stupidly though that at the end of the 9 month waiting list for ivf I would result in pregnancy. 

I've now got to wait for the bleed once I stop cyclogest. I can't express how sad I an right now


----------



## Tabi

Perfectlyflawed I am so sorry that your cycle didn't work either. Theres not much that can be said I know- so sending you hugs x


----------



## Martha Moo

Tabi and Perfectlyflawed sending    to you both ladies

So very sorry

Donna


----------



## urbangirl

Tabi, OTD day for me today, also, though I tested on Saturday anyway.  It's a negative, oh, whatever, I'm so hacked off but c'est la vie.  I'm planning to try again in 3 months so trying not to dwell on it, but I am just so fed-up and broke!  Feel very sorry for myself and all the other bfn's on here, it sure ain't easy ladies!!


----------



## hopefuls:)

Urbangirl and perfectlyflaw    lots of love Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

As today is the last day of this thread

Here are some links for moving forward......

For those of you whose dream didnt come true,    

I wish you well for your future plans here is the board for you to move upon you will find a variety of threads there

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291444.msg5122833;topicseen#new

For those whose dreams have come true..........

PG clubs http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0

This thread i found helpful (as do many) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288586.1060 (waiting for first scan)

and also for pregnancy related questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Donna


----------

